# Legend of Zelda General Discussion



## Mango (Jul 25, 2008)

Since last I can remember I have been a huge Zelda fan, I love all the installment and every ounce of gameplay. I own every single Zelda game for all console and ect. 

My favorite Zelda games have to be LoZ Ages& Seasons. 

I'm hoping soon they make a new install me (lets hope not based off Wind Waker ) 

discuss.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jul 25, 2008)

Wind Waker was my favorite. =P


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

Wind Waker is my favourite Zelda game


----------



## Mango (Jul 25, 2008)

Eh, I liked it, I don't hate any of the Zelda games but I just didn't like the fact most of everything was water. SURE, it was a huge map but I like climbing exploring the land. 

And feeding fish food wasn't my forte. lol


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 25, 2008)

Koshimazasuzuki said:


> Wind Waker was my favorite. =P





			
				Fenrir said:
			
		

> Wind Waker is my favourite Zelda game



I'm with these two.


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll agree the fish feeding was boring, but I'll take Toon Link over TP and OoT Link anyday. He just felt closer to the Link to the Past version, a game which I grew up playing.


----------



## Mango (Jul 25, 2008)

Have any of you played Ages or Seasons? Wind Waker is in my top 5 but these to take the cake.

Go play them, imho.



Fenrir said:


> I'll agree the fish feeding was boring, but I'll take Toon Link over TP and OoT Link anyday. He just felt closer to the Link to the Past version, a game which I grew up playing.



stealing from the shop keep was awesome XD

But not worth the death D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2008)

Wind Wanker sucked. Twelve hours of aimless sailing my ass. 

Link to the Past, now that was a good game.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 25, 2008)

Mango said:


> Have any of you played Ages or Seasons? Wind Waker is in my top 5 but these to take the cake.
> 
> Go play them, imho.



I played Oracle of Seasons, but I never finished it. I got stuck after the 5th dungeon, and now my game cart is lost.


----------



## Akira (Jul 25, 2008)

As much as I like Wind Waker, I DESPISE Phantom Hourglass. Game was fail from start to finish.


----------



## Dark Aether (Jul 25, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> As much as I like Wind Waker, I DESPISE Phantom Hourglass. Game was fail from start to finish.



I never finished that one either, but for the reasons you stated.


----------



## Koshimazasuzuki (Jul 25, 2008)

Majora's Mask was pretty good. I remember when I first got the game I couldn't figure out how to save. I didn't like the 3 day system though, was annoying. =/


----------



## Roy (Jul 25, 2008)

^That was one of the best parts of the game -.-

MM and A Link To The Past are my favorite


----------



## Soulbadguy (Jul 25, 2008)

Iam a big OOT Fan, i still hook up my N64 and play it. 

Windwaker has more a artstyle to it(more of a storyline aswell).


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 25, 2008)

OoT easily #1 of all games of all times


----------



## masterriku (Jul 25, 2008)

I never did finish Link to the past but it's one of my favorite,
But phatom hourglass is meh beat it once then never looked at it I've beating most zelda games 3 times 4 if I really loved it.


----------



## Mango (Jul 25, 2008)

I got Link to the Past for my GB for around 1 dollar of eBay, talk about a big save from it's actually price xP


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 25, 2008)

A Link to the Past is the best Zelda game.


----------



## Mango (Jul 25, 2008)

I just like Seasons for the fact it was epic, imho.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 25, 2008)

Link to the past, OOT, and Wind waker are my favorites.


----------



## Masurao (Jul 25, 2008)

Oot, and WW are my favorites. LoZ:LttP was good too.


----------



## Mori (Jul 26, 2008)

OoT, WW, LttP and TP are my favorites.

I think I'm one of the rare fans who loved MM as well.


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 26, 2008)

I probably liked MM and WW best, both were very interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## Draffut (Jul 26, 2008)

LttP is the best, with Ocarina a close second.  Most the others are legues behind these two.

I actually really enjoyed the Links Awakening one also.


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 26, 2008)

I'd definitely go with OoT. Followed by Majoras Mask.

They should just make a sequel to those two. 

The one I liked least was Twilight Princess. Though it was a great game I just didn't like turning into a wolf and the shadowrealm...


----------



## Ida (Jul 26, 2008)

OoT is my all-time favorite game. It's so beautiful and fun every time you play it. 

I hated MM, mostly because I never managed to finish it. Pff.


----------



## EthanHawkMan (Jul 26, 2008)

Ida said:


> OoT is my all-time favorite game. It's so beautiful and fun every time you play it.
> 
> I hated MM, mostly because I never managed to finish it. Pff.




Yeah I mainly liked MM because it was the Zelda game with the most similarities to OoT 

(as you'd expect from a sequel )


----------



## FFLN (Jul 26, 2008)

Wind Waker and OoT were the only LoZs that I ever beat.


----------



## Mango (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but one of the most relaxing things about LoZ was just sitting back fishing. I would do it for hours. So much fun


----------



## Violent-nin (Jul 26, 2008)

Ocarina of Time and Link To The Past are the two greatest games of the entire series IMO.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 26, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Ocarina of Time and Link To The Past are the two greatest games of the entire series IMO.


Yeah Ocarina of time was a superb game. I really liked Twilight Princess the most. I still hope they come out with another for the wii. But they said they would already though


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2008)

Mango said:


> I just like Seasons for the fact it was epic, imho.



Oracle of Ages was better. Though it doesn't come anywhere close to Link to the Past.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 26, 2008)

Link to the Past/OoT/MM

Hated Twilight Princess and Wind Waker tbh


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 27, 2008)

LttP/OoT/WW are my favourites, all of 'em magical in their own way.
Majora's Mask was pretty epic too, and it had some really wicked tunes.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm happy to see people put LttP in their list. It's the game that started the trend of Zelda games putting in alternate worlds/dimensions/timelines. I'll never forget seeing the Dark World for the first time where you transform into a bunny and see that giant flashing castle amid a dim atmosphere.

I loved OoT too, but really it seemed like the 3D version of LttP to me.

WW was cool too, even though I was pissed when they changed the graphics at first (when they showed the tech of Zelad an Gannondorf fighting). Once I saw the way it looked when it played I was damn near captivated. It was too easy though and the search for the triforce pieces got a lil tiring.


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 28, 2008)

My favorite Zelda game is Majora's Mask. Mainly because of the atmosphere, music, and depth of the characters. All three of those things are important to me, and even though I love OOT the only one of those three things it excels in is music, and even so I think Majora's Mask's music is better.

The first Zelda game I played was ALTTP, and the first one I owned was Oracle of Seasons, and the one that disappointed me the most was Wind Waker. I loved the music and story, but everything else seemed "meh" to me.


----------



## Mr Gold (Jul 29, 2008)

My favorite zelda is the original classic, plus the remake called Bszelda only available through emulation. LTP was good too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2008)

I remember the BSZelda game, it was pretty nice. I just wish I had the patience to play the damn thing.


----------



## Hiruko (Jul 29, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda: Wand of Gamelon > Entire series?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 29, 2008)

Nobody mentions Link's awakening for gameboy when that game rapestorms any videogame in history


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

EthanHawkMan said:


> I'd definitely go with OoT. Followed by Majoras Mask.
> 
> *They should just make a sequel to those two.*
> 
> The one I liked least was Twilight Princess. Though it was a great game I just didn't like turning into a wolf and the shadowrealm...




Technically they already did.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Nobody mentions Link's awakening for gameboy when that game rapestorms any videogame in history



I only played the DX version, but it did have a cool black cartridge. And you had to sprinkle magic powder on a raccoon so he could turn into Mario.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> I only played the DX version, but it did have a cool black cartridge. And you had to sprinkle magic powder on a raccoon so he could turn into Mario.



Tarin, plz


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2008)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Tarin, plz


Fine, it was a ascendant of Mario.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 29, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Fine, it was a ascendant of Mario.



That game was cool as fuck

there was a character called Papahl () who told you to bring food later cause he will be lost and guess what, he's lost in a mountain later in the game


----------



## Penance (Jul 29, 2008)

Mango said:


> Have any of you played Ages or Seasons? Wind Waker is in my top 5 but these to take the cake.
> 
> Go play them, imho.
> 
> ...



I liked Ages and Seasons...


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 30, 2008)

OoT and WW are my favs. I like all of them except for Phantom Hourglass.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

Make a new 8 bit zelda on the  Wiiware service and I will buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## SP (Jul 30, 2008)

My favourite is OoT, followed by A Link to the Past. 

Ocarina of Time has to be the best game ever. pek


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Make a new 8 bit zelda on the  Wiiware service and I will buy it in a heart beat.


Make that 16bit and i agree.


----------



## zagman505 (Jul 31, 2008)

best zelda games are ocarina of time and link to the past for sure.


----------



## Penance (Jul 31, 2008)

Ocarina of Time is max awesomeness...


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

The only Zelda I finished was PH


----------



## Dark Aether (Aug 1, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Make a new 8 bit zelda on the  Wiiware service and I will buy it in a heart beat.



Looking forward to Megaman 9, eh?

Sure, I wouldn't mind more games retro-style for WiiWare, especially with Zelda.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> The only Zelda I finished was PH



Wow, people actually finished that game.

I got fed up with having to redo those floors.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Aug 1, 2008)

It is really OoT and Alttp >>>>>>>>>>>>>rest.

They are all good games, but those two are head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> Wow, people actually finished that game.
> 
> I got fed up with having to redo those floors.



Many got fed up with that. It was annoying at times but I usually like to play through a game that I paid money for. On the DS, at least.


----------



## Hiruko (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually kinda enjoyed phantom hourglass. <_< >_>


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

I did as well. But I don't really have other Zelda game experience to compare


----------



## Hiruko (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I did as well. But I don't really have other Zelda game experience to compare



You poor soul.


----------



## Akira (Aug 1, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I did as well. But I don't really have other Zelda game experience to compare



Go buy Link to the Past, Wind Waker and Ocarina of Time right now.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 1, 2008)

For which imaginary console I possess?


----------



## Akira (Aug 1, 2008)

Ah I see 


Still, LttP (the best of the bunch) was on GBA , and I'm assuming you have a DS since you played Phantom Hourglass. No excuses!


----------



## Mango (Aug 2, 2008)

Zaru said:


> For which imaginary console I possess?



_DREAM_cast (i have ROMs for my dreamcast xD)


----------



## Zaru (Aug 2, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Ah I see
> 
> 
> Still, LttP (the best of the bunch) was on GBA , and I'm assuming you have a DS since you played Phantom Hourglass. No excuses!



I think I have the ROM for LttP somewhere


----------



## omniwind (Aug 2, 2008)

My favorite 3D Zelda game in order. MM, Oot,TP then WW. haven't played Phg yet. MM was perfect the time limit, the darker tone, and the emphasis on minigames. Plus it had the Loz main theme. Termina ftw! Oot was epic, story wise great, lil easy, but imo it had the hardest boss fight. TP, loved the game but i just didn't any loz vibe or any vibe for that matter. Beautiful game, bosses where a lil easy. WW was great, the cel shade was cool. Got a nice vibe from this game, dislike the sailing for tforce.


----------



## zagman505 (Aug 2, 2008)

zaru, you could just download a few roms =\ link to the past and ocarina of time are on old enough systems that there are emulators for the systems, so if you really wanted to play that would probably be the easiest way. not exactly legal though >_>


----------



## 64palms (Aug 2, 2008)

I played Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask on my computer just perfectly.
And my computer sucks.

Also, I'm not sure how illegal that is if you buy the game.
I'm pretty sure it's not illegal and you don't have to buy the console as well.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 2, 2008)

You can use high(er) resolution textures for N64 roms too.


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 3, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I think I have the ROM for LttP somewhere



Play it now. GBA or SNES emulator, doesn't matter. Play it. It's one of the best Zelda's.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 3, 2008)

I enjoyed LTTP and OoT was my favorite 3d zelda (with twilight princess right behind it).


----------



## omniwind (Aug 3, 2008)

Important question. I am the only one who didn't get any vibe from TP? I got different vibes from Oot, MM and even WW. TP was a great game, i loved it.


----------



## Anju Ina (Aug 8, 2008)

The Twilight Princess is one of my favorite ones. Even though it took me about a year and a half to beat on the Gamecube ('cause I don't have a Wii
 ), I still think it's fun playing it.


----------



## omniwind (Aug 8, 2008)

Anju Ina said:


> The Twilight Princess is one of my favorite ones. Even though it took me about a year and a half to beat on the Gamecube ('cause I don't have a Wii
> ), I still think it's fun playing it.



Doesn't really which version you get, game is great either way. Took me a week to beat the game, clocked time was about 72hrs to complete, could of finished in 4Ohrs, but i like to enjoy the experience lol. I always gotta beat a Zelda game at least twice.  lol


----------



## Anju Ina (Aug 9, 2008)

omniwind said:


> Doesn't really which version you get, game is great either way. Took me a week to beat the game, clocked time was about 72hrs to complete, could of finished in 4Ohrs, but i like to enjoy the experience lol. I always gotta beat a Zelda game at least twice.  lol



Haha, Yeah, I compleated the Tp game in just a little over 100 hours. Zant was so easy to beat it took me not even 10 minutes to beat him.


----------



## myoldNFaccount (Aug 9, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Go buy *Link to the Past*, Wind Waker and Ocarina of Time right now.



I've played it before, but yesterday I was able to buy it for 10 bucks. 
It was in pretty good condition too, so I thought "What the hell, I'm getting it." I'm going to play it through again. I've never had the experience of A Link to the Past on the SNES.


----------



## Mango (Aug 10, 2008)

I own Link to the Past on GBA and SNES. SNES was my dad but I have it now and I keep it in a box and I don't touch it, just look xD

RIght now I need to get my Twilight Game back from a friend i let borrow, the fat ass probably thinks I forget I let him borrow it, but i just keep forgetting to stop by x.x


----------



## omniwind (Aug 10, 2008)

Anju Ina said:


> Haha, Yeah, I compleated the Tp game in just a little over 100 hours. Zant was so easy to beat it took me not even 10 minutes to beat him.



lol Pein Zant was uber easy, took me about the same time to kill him, the level transformations took up most of my time.


----------



## chrisp (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll planning on running A Link to the Past, it's so great!


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 10, 2008)

So what are you guys hoping for in the next Zelda game for the wii.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 26, 2009)

*The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks*

System: NDS
Release Date: 2009 (JP)

------------------------------------------------------------Line--of--Death------------------------------------------ ------------------
Link the Train Driver -.-

This game is very much like another Phatom Hourglass.
Same engine, similar gameplay seen from the trailer.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 9, 2009)

I adore OoT, event though I'm stuck at the forest Temple  I'm pathetic, I know

I haven't played Windwaker or w/e. Lack of Game Cube, it got stolen

Anyone play Minish Cap for GBA?


----------



## Stroev (Apr 9, 2009)

Minish Cap was fun, very detailed graphics as well.

And is it that your scared of the Forest Temple? It seems pretty easy, that's the only reason I've heard people not beating it.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Apr 9, 2009)

Mhm, it was fun but my little sis deleted my data when I was at the last Vaati battle.


Scared of a game? Ha! I dunno, I guess I'm just too lazy to actully sit and think about it. It took me forever to find out to pull on the grave stone to get to Dampè  exuses, exuses~


----------



## Hentai (Apr 10, 2009)

Wind Waker was awesome...though i like the graphics of Twilight Princess a lot better....looks just more like OoT.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Masurao (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like Zelda actually dies or something in this game, and becomes some kind of spirit. i hope it doesn't do that whole revisit thing PH did.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2009)

apparently 100 years after PH in the new Hyrule that Link and Tetra founded.  

new Link and Zelda.  Link is a "royal engineer", like in TWW/TP doesn't start with green tunic (disguise as castle staff all wear green), gets it during the prologue.

the spirit tracks are the chains of the imprisoned Demon King who was chained to the earth itself long ago.  in recent years the people of Hyrule used them as a railroad

evil Chancellor Cole forces Zelda's spirit from her body, Link can see her spirit.  Cole is using Zelda's body to bring back the Demon King.



> i hope it doesn't do that whole revisit thing PH did.


there's a big spirit temple you have to go back to, but they add stairs so you don't have to revisit floors you've completed


----------



## Roy (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like the new Zelda for the Wii will have Motion+.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 7, 2009)

Man this game looks like fun.


----------



## Castiel (Nov 7, 2009)

I love how even though Zelda is a ghost controlling a big powerful suit of armor, she's still scared of mice


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 7, 2009)

The only Zelda game I've played is Phantom Hourglass.

The First time I played it I didn't even realised I'd just killed nearly half the night playing it. That's why I can't wait for Spirit Tracks.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 7, 2009)

Twilight Princess was the first 3d Zelda game I ever played, and looking back, it was a really good game.  However, I was a little unfortunate to play it right after I beat Okami, which just so happened to become my favorite game ever, so I was a little harsh on TP at first.  I'll probably play through it again in a year or so like I do with all my games, and I have no doubts that I'll enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Yun Fang (Nov 8, 2009)

Hentai said:


> Wind Waker was awesome...though i like the graphics of Twilight Princess a lot better....looks just more like OoT.



Agreed. I thought both games were outstanding especially Wind waker.

speaking of Zelda, I've been wondering about this for a while now...... When are they going to release information about this new Zelda wii?! I've had 2 motionplus's in my bedroom for the past 2-3 months and I haven't heard anything yet about this game. Please don't tell me that I won't be able to see a trailer until Mid 2010.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Nov 9, 2009)

Have completed every game other than the 3 awful CDi games and the soon to be released SP for the DS and am a huge Zelda fan and always will be.


----------



## AL1A5 (Nov 11, 2009)

Personally i feel that Minish cap and Wind waker are my favourites. I loved the art style, Ive always liked cel shading. Didnt get far in Phantom hourglass and as for Spirit tracks i cant say im hyped but im sure ill play it at some point. 

Im sure im not the only one awaiting the day that nintendo gets their act together and makes a powerful console that they can really bring zelda to life on. To have a zelda game that actually looked and sounded good would be a brilliant thing for the franchise. And next time koji kondo, f***ing actually ORCHESTRATE the tracks this time, instead of lying about it like you did with twilight princess, because that sounded dreadful. 

It probably just sounds like im being a spoilt little kid thats too used to having good graphics and music in games, but i would disagree. The bar has been raised really high for gaming as of late and its a shame to see nintendo doing a 'blizzard entertainment*' (*we're rich now, f*** you) and not even TRYING to make their games better.
I LOVE the zelda universe, and so much can be done with it. I know it doesnt have to look good to be a good game, but seriously, if it was the same game but it just looked as good as uncharted 2, who would honestly complain??


----------



## Darth (Nov 11, 2009)

I loved Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, Wind Waker, and Twilight Princess.

All of them were great.

Now I need a new 3rd person Zelda game. Any news on the next one?


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 11, 2009)

AL1A5 said:


> Im sure im not the only one awaiting the day that nintendo gets their act together and makes a powerful console that they can really bring zelda to life on. To have a zelda game that actually looked and sounded good would be a brilliant thing for the franchise. And next time koji kondo, f***ing actually ORCHESTRATE the tracks this time, instead of lying about it like you did with twilight princess, because that sounded dreadful.





TP and WW looked phenomenal for GC titles and had great soundtracks as well.


----------



## Stroev (Nov 11, 2009)

If Zelda ever goes steampunk, I hope it'd be in the vein of Final Finatasy a la FFVI.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 11, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> TP and WW looked phenomenal for GC titles and had great soundtracks as well.



TP was fucking amazing for the Wii as well.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm playing Spirit Tracks now, though I haven't played Phantom Hourglass so the controls are taking some getting used to.

It's all right... traveling around is fucking tedious, though...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I'm playing Spirit Tracks now, though I haven't played Phantom Hourglass so the controls are taking some getting used to.
> 
> It's all right... traveling around is fucking tedious, though...



I'm sure if you actually watched the clock, it's no different than running around on foot.  I don't know why, but adding a vehicle or restricting freedom of movement in any way somehow makes moving around tedious for some people.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

It is tedious. Simply because it makes the size of the country and the exploring useless.
I want to roam around and check out every little thing. Like in Oblivion (curse the fast travel shit).


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 10, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I'm sure if you actually watched the clock, it's no different than running around on foot.  I don't know why, but adding a vehicle or restricting freedom of movement in any way somehow makes moving around tedious for some people.



No, dude... there is a distinct feel to it that makes it tedious.
But then again, I do 100% Zelda speed-runs when I'm bored, so... I just don't like the pacing, the feel of it, I guess.



Hentai said:


> It is tedious. Simply because it makes the size of the country and the exploring useless.
> I want to roam around and check out every little thing. Like in Oblivion (curse the fast travel shit).



That might be it... I don't know.  Other than that, the game is pretty good so far.  I liked the second boss as it was actually semi-difficult, which is a nice change.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 10, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No, dude... there is a distinct feel to it that makes it tedious.



I know.  It only feels tedious though.  People aren't used to not using their hands when playing a video game, but if you actually take note of the passage of time, there's no difference.


----------



## Hentai (Jan 10, 2010)

One thing I wished for the DS games is an alternate control option.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I know.  It only feels tedious though.  People aren't used to not using their hands when playing a video game, but if you actually take note of the passage of time, there's no difference.



Really?  

Oh, another mild complaint is that the way the game is set up, you can't go ahead to another area if you get stuck like you can in most of the other Zelda games (at least to an extent).  The game is very structured, and I'm not sure if I like that.


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

My favorite games are OoT, MM and TP.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2010)

I bought Twilight Princess and I got stuck for the first time at the Zora's temple. 

I'm about halfway through it, but for some reason, I can't open 1 door and there's not a key in sight.

I may have to resort to a walkthrough if this keeps up. >.>

The controls for the Wii weren't as bad as I thought they'd be. They're actually pretty good.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2010)

Water Temple Curse strikes again.  They're obviously doing it on purpose at this point.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2010)

I take it that I wasn't the only person to get stuck there?

Well that makes me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> I take it that I wasn't the only person to get stuck there?
> 
> Well that makes me feel a whole lot better.



For sure.  I didn't need to consult a guide, but I did get stuck at one point where I didn't notice a wall that needed to blown up or a place I could hookshot to.  Not to mention figuring out the rotating stairs.

Did WW have a "water temple"?


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> For sure.  I didn't need to consult a guide, but I did get stuck at one point where I didn't notice a wall that needed to blown up or a place I could hookshot to.  Not to mention figuring out the rotating stairs.
> 
> Did WW have a "water temple"?



Took me all of a minute to figure out the rotating stairs.

But I need to blow up a wall? 

Shit.

No, I don't recall any water mazes in Windwaker. And certainly not a water temple. The game was largely island/castles.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> Took me all of a minute to figure out the rotating stairs.
> 
> But I need to blow up a wall?
> 
> ...



I'm not saying that you need to blow up a wall, but that's a fairly typical thing to get stuck on.  Sometimes the way forward isn't immediately obvious, kind of like how in OoT there was that Time Block behind the Hookshot Treasure Chest.  Missing that cost me hours of searching the entire time.


----------



## Darth (Jan 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> I'm not saying that you need to blow up a wall, but that's a fairly typical thing to get stuck on.  Sometimes the way forward isn't immediately obvious, kind of like how in OoT there was that Time Block behind the Hookshot Treasure Chest.  Missing that cost me hours of searching the entire time.



I know exactly what you mean. These puzzles tend to make you become a more thorough player though. So in the end, it's worth it. 

If it was straightforward, the game would be too easy.


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2010)

I feel like playing the games now.  Gonna get OoT first from Virtual Console.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2010)

Darth said:


> I bought Twilight Princess and I got stuck for the first time at the Zora's temple.
> 
> I'm about halfway through it, but for some reason, I can't open 1 door and there's not a key in sight.
> 
> ...



A locked door?  If you want help, could you describe the room?  I just did that dungeon three times in a row for people who wanted to see it. 


Playing OoT... again!  Gah, what a good game...


----------



## Masurao (Jan 11, 2010)

I beat Spirit Tracks a few days ago, and while I hated the train travel in the game...the bosses, and temples were fun. The puzzles in this game were pretty tricky too.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 11, 2010)

I got stuck in the Underwater Palace in Oracle of Ages for a couple of hours before. It's indeed a curse.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 8, 2010)

Finished Phantom Hourglass again.  Such a good game, after a while you really learn to love the new control scheme.

Also maybe it's just me but I honestly see no _real_ fault in the Temple of the Ocean King or the revamped sailing.



in any case beginning Spirit Tracks for the first time.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 9, 2010)

Urg.  I couldn't finish Spirit Tracks.  That damn train system just pissed me off too much.  I just don't find it fun.  The Zelda series certainly needs some reinvention.  Becoming so formulaic with a tacked on new vehicular transport system just isn't doing it for me.

There were improvements in the way the dungeons were handled and the partner system... but the annoying parts were just too much.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 9, 2010)

Dionysus said:


> Urg.  I couldn't finish Spirit Tracks.  That damn train system just pissed me off too much.  I just don't find it fun.  The Zelda series certainly needs some reinvention.  Becoming so formulaic with a tacked on new vehicular transport system just isn't doing it for me.
> 
> There were improvements in the way the dungeons were handled and the partner system... but the annoying parts were just too much.



Train thing is a bit of a bitch... I beat two dungeons in that game but I can't be bothered to pick it up again.

... I hope the upcoming Zelda is better.  I actually really liked TP, though it was too cheesy for my taste.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 10, 2010)

Eh I don't personally mind the train stuff, kind of neat actually.  Only real problem I have is with the Dark trains


----------



## AlphabetSoup (Mar 11, 2010)

I wasnt really a big fan of spirit tracks because I got sort of tired with all the traveling in that continuity (Sailboat in WW, steamboat in pH, and trains in ST). I can't wait for Zelda Wii to come out sometime end of this year or early next year.


----------



## Gilder (Mar 12, 2010)

I am about half way through this game, I think. I have beat 2 realms anyway. The train system really hasn't bothered me yet, but I have this feeling that it's going too. I'm using this game as filler until PKMN Soul Silver comes out. I'm a big fan of Zelda games, but the DS games don't really do it for me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking through this thread, there is not much love for Majora's Mask. Have played OoT, WW, and TP and I find MM to be not only the best out of the 4, but the best game of all time. I don't really see why it gets so little love.

I have downloaded ALTTP and will play it soon. From what I hear of it, it has the potential to knock MM off the top spot.


----------



## Penance (Oct 1, 2010)

So...Skyward Sword...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 1, 2010)

ohh? a Thread about the greatest franchise ever? How did I miss this? O_o


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 1, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Looking through this thread, there is not much love for Majora's Mask. Have played OoT, WW, and TP and I find MM to be not only the best out of the 4, but the best game of all time. I don't really see why it gets so little love.
> 
> I have downloaded ALTTP and will play it soon. From what I hear of it, it has the potential to knock MM off the top spot.


Majora's Mask is absolutely fantastic. It's probably my favorite 3D Zelda. So many fantastic ideas and definitely the best dungeon design in any Zelda game to date.


----------



## Owis (Oct 18, 2010)

Since Ganon will be in Skyward Sword, I really hope he'll be like how he was in Wind Waker.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 18, 2010)

I haven't found Ganondorf intimidating since Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Owis (Oct 18, 2010)

I hope SS's overworld is better than TP's.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Best game series ever created, I love every game, it's just so perfect.


----------



## Didi (Dec 13, 2010)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Looking through this thread, there is not much love for Majora's Mask. Have played OoT, WW, and TP and I find MM to be not only the best out of the 4, but the best game of all time. I don't really see why it gets so little love.
> 
> I have downloaded ALTTP and will play it soon. From what I hear of it, it has the potential to knock MM off the top spot.



YES YES YES

SO GODDAMN RIGHT

~huge Majora's Mask fanboy right here.


MM > WW > OoT > AlttP >>> TP


Official powerranking motherfuckers. 

Btw, there is a legend of Zelda FC for this kind of talk.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 13, 2010)

Didi said:


> MM > WW > OoT > AlttP >>> TP



Eh, for me it's:

A Link to the Past
Ocarina of Time/Majora's Mask
Twilight Princess/The Adventure of Link/The Legend of Zelda
...
...
...
...
...
Wind Waker



Looking forward to the promised difficulty in Skyward Sword... I hate those pants of Link's, though. XD I won't be able to sing the Men in Tights song while playing Zelda anymore...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc1am3KyYgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Dec 13, 2010)

It's not that I didn't like Majora's mask, it was just kind of frustrating with the 3 day time deal. But it was a good game, I enjoyed it.


----------



## HUNTER EMS (Dec 25, 2010)

Didi said:


> YES YES YES
> 
> SO GODDAMN RIGHT
> 
> ...


 This is the right order my friend.


----------



## ichigeau (Dec 26, 2010)

a link to the past last ?

did you smoked week ? 
the 3 best zelda game* in my opinion*

ocarina of time
a link to the past
twilight princess


you know when i saw gameplay on tv of twilight princess i imediatly said *lol you play as a wolf ? this is so gay what did they do to zelda ?* then i buyed an used gamecube only to play tp and it was just too great, never a zelda game was that artistic. i actually really liked midna (before someone say *hey listen!* )

anyway... i dont think there is anny bad zelda game (exept the cdi... but they arent zelda game  they arent even made by the same company i think )


oh the avgn made a video about the confusion in the zelda timeline, its so confusing.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHIP9UtkQDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Didi (Dec 26, 2010)

I really don't get why people like Twilight Princess that much
It was pretty mediocre for a Zelda game


----------



## Love Cook (Jan 16, 2011)

To me it is the best series to be made for Nintendo other than Mario.
My faves have got to be Ocarina Of Time, and Majora's mask.
I am currently replaying Majora's mask. and I'm in love with it's dark theme. Just win! I just hope skyward sword can live up to all of it's predecessors.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2011)

Bow your head in awe if you haven't seen this already:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2011)

Cool pic, bro.


----------



## dream (Feb 22, 2011)

That sure is one damn good picture.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2011)

I really like the zelda franchise.
My favorite still beeing Oot (closely followed by MM)

I'm looking forward to skyward sword.


----------



## Penance (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Bow your head in awe if you haven't seen this already:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



 GREATNESS


----------



## Majinvergil (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Bow your head in awe if you haven't seen this already:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


awesome pic


----------



## Twinsen (Feb 22, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Bow your head in awe if you haven't seen this already:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Pure awesomeness... pure awesomeness.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Zelda 25th Anniversary Amazing Artwork - Making of*


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FURIOUS GEORGE FOUND A WII!​



My bro just decided to basically give me the Wii since I borrow it so much anyway. Will be getting Skyward Swords very soon.

But in celebration of that I just decided to play the other Zelda games I've missed... beginning with *Legend of Zelda*. Then *A Link to The Past*, then *Majora's Mask * (which a few people are always recommending I play because, apparently, its better then Ocarina of Time. )

I'll probably give my thoughts on the original Legend of Zelda which I am playing as we speak.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

*Legend of Zelda (NES)*

So I just got my second triforce piece. 

I'm really loving this so far. Its as expected very primitive in its graphics and level design, gameplay is more 80's arcade-ish (Pac-man) than action-rpg, but its still pretty addictive. I'm surprised at its difficulty level. Its not super-challenging but its far from easy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Skyward Sword is average at best, don't even bother, its not even really Link.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Skyward Sword is average at best, don't even bother, its not even really Link.



You and JonTron (a reviewer I kinda of respect) are the only people I know who said anything even kind of bad about that game.... 

..... and, IIRC, both of you also said Metroid Prime wasn't awesome. 

My choice is clear.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Reasonable people admit to SS having plenty of bad shit about it.

- Bad camera
- Fi is more annoying than Navi, by quite a bit
- Constant need to recalibrate aim
- reuse of the same environments multiple times.


----------



## naruto200 (Jan 18, 2012)

I Realy Like The Zelda Games.
Any One Played and Beaten Skyward Sword?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll see soon enough. Just have to re-apply for Gamefly account and wait for whenever its available. 

Besides I would never skip a Zelda game, average or not.

I bet you're just exaggerating.  



naruto200 said:


> I Realy Like The Zelda Games.
> Any One Played and Beaten Skyward Sword?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Just saying, don't fall for the best Zelda ever claims, review site bitches be running their mouths off with it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I'm anxious, Legend of Zelda NES is pissing me off (the old guides in the caves are useless!), got mad free time and I got some money. 

About to fire up Majora's Mask and see if *those* "Best Zelda ever" claims are worth anything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Reasonable people admit to SS having plenty of bad shit about it.
> 
> -* Bad camera*
> - Fi is more annoying than Navi, by quite a bit
> ...


 I do question those two...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Reasonable people admit to SS having plenty of bad shit about it.
> 
> - Bad camera
> - Fi is more annoying than Navi, by quite a bit
> ...



- I had no problem with the camera.

- This is entirely subjective.  I didn't find Fi annoying at all.

- It's not 'recalibrate'; It's 'recenter.'  And those that end up having to do this a lot usually do because they aren't aware of how it works; I was one of them.  To put it simply, when you do certain things in the game, the cursor automatically recenters.  If you don't know this, then it will seem like the cursor keeps jumping to places and getting stuck, when in reality, YOU recentered it while not pointing at the center of the screen.  This happens when you pull up an item selection menu, for example.

- >_> You have to re-visit areas in the Zelda series all the time; it's just more obvious in this game because the structure is more linear and the areas are more distinctly separated.  This is not an objective negative point about the game; it's just something you personally didn't like.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> - I had no problem with the camera.
> 
> - This is entirely subjective.  I didn't find Fi annoying at all.
> 
> ...



Recenter is a form of calibrating.
The camera is one button reset, this isn't the 90's anymore.

and lol "objective".


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

should try SS. Maybe, or play LTTP again


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

Know what'd be cool

Zelda, not Legend of Zelda. 

Zelda - The Zelda, the zelda that we knew from the back of Zelda 2's box.

The one that led to every other zelda.

And it won't have a link 

and it'll be like SOTC story wise


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

I just play Darksiders, it works quite well. It comes with a story.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I just play Darksiders, it works quite well. It comes with a story.



Oh please. Between the weaponry, HUB set-up, and horse-riding Darksiders is Zelda's biggest fan. 

Seriously fo' reals though I like playing around with Darksiders why wouldn't I its a real good time its alright by me but let's just keep the B-rate fare out of this thread kay? kay.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh sorry, forgot this thread was about a C-rate franchise.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Oh sorry, forgot this thread was about a C-rate franchise.


 your avatars and signatures lately are scaring me lol....


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 19, 2012)

What does Domo-kun have to do with poisonous milk.


----------



## Slice (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I just play Darksiders, it works quite well. It comes with a story.



Darksiders is one of the best Zelda games ever made.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay, put Legend of Zelda NES down for a while and just started getting into Majora's Mask.
*
Majora's Mask First Impressions.*

Wow.... well, this game is pretty awesome.

The opening told me everything I need to know about this game's tone. It was very creepy. The use of time in this game is pretty clever. Love the 72 hour set-up and the pressure it creates. 

That mask guy is perhaps the greatest Zelda character I've seen and I just met him. 

So far I just got into the Deku Temple. I'm having a bit of issues with the old-timey camera system but I'm thinking its more from the difference my gamecube controller is making with the control scheme then anything else. 

So yeah... color me impressed. Obviously I'm not ready to say its better then OoT but I am loving what I'm getting. 

Dat moon.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

MM is aight, but I have a natural disposition to being timed, makes me feel claustrophobic which I think is odd in an adventure game.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> MM is aight, but I have a natural disposition to being timed, makes me feel claustrophobic which I think is odd in an adventure game.



That's true. I kinda like the claustrophobic feel of this game though. Its a direct sequel to OoT (I mean in regards to timeline.) so the game sort of assumes you've already had the huge-world experience. At least its established early on that this is going to be a much more restrictive game then OoT, since we first see Link riding alone through a tight and misty forest. 

Twilight Princess actually felt far more claustrophobic to me but not in a good way. They had those black blots covering up parts of the world and the wolf sequences were very on-rails and ugh.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah I can see the appeal to the way MM does it. TP was just poo.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

They could have done so much more with that game, so much more.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Now that I've tasted a bit of MM I now realize that Twilight Princess did not need to exist at all.  

MM has the two things that set TP apart from OoT... Link transforming and a darker tone. But MM does it so much better, especially transformations. 

 TP was just Miyamoto at his most uninspired.... apart from the Snow level with the Yeti. That was sauce.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> TP was just Miyamoto at his most uninspired.... apart from the Snow level with the Yeti. That was sauce.



I thought that Miyamoto stopped being the director of Zelda games after OoT and remained only as the producer.  TP was Eiji Aonuma's project going by what wikipedia says.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Hm. Well then it was the Zelda team at its most uninspired.The point is TP was a brain fart. An "edgy" brain fart.


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

How does Skyward Sword compare to TP?  Just want to know since it has a new director who will likely be making the next Zelda game.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

The general consensus is that its much better. A lot of people are saying its the best Zelda game yet...


----------



## dream (Jan 20, 2012)

Hmm, that bodes well for the first Zelda title on the Wii U.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> The general consensus is that its much better. A lot of people are saying its the best Zelda game yet...



LTTP still exists and thus no.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm currently playing TP for the first time and the only complaint i have is that it is way too easy. Apart from that it is not a bad game.




zenieth said:


> LTTP still exists and thus no.



SuperNintendo Zelda is best Zelda


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Slice said:


> I'm currently playing TP for the first time and the only complaint i have is that it is way too easy. Apart from that it is not a bad game.



A game can be a good game and still not be a good Zelda game.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> The general consensus is that its much better. A lot of people are saying its the best Zelda game yet...



SS had potential imo. I just _hate_ how restrictive it is; that just doesn't cut it when it comes to this franchise. Linearity should be the last word one would use to describe a Zelda game. Everything else about SS was amazing though. Definitely in my top 5. I really hope weapon upgrades become a staple in future Zelda games.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> MM is aight, but I have a natural disposition to being timed, makes me feel claustrophobic which I think is odd in an adventure game.


You also hate transformations. MM is just not your kind of game with two personal preferences of yours going against it. I have no problem with transformations(and love them when they're done right like in MM) and I consider the three day system one of the most brilliant ideas in the history of gaming. I like the sense of pressure it puts on me and the great town system wouldn't be possible without it. Nintendo figured out the only way to have a truly living, breathing world is to put a time limit on it.



Eternal Goob said:


> I thought that Miyamoto stopped being the director of Zelda games after OoT and remained only as the producer.  TP was Eiji Aonuma's project going by what wikipedia says.


That would be correct. MM and WW though are amazing games though so I can forgive TP, especially since the direction of the game was caused by low sales of WW in America due to its supposed "kiddy" nature.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, and just in case. 

*IF YOU ARE GOING TO TALK ABOUT SKYWARD SWORD'S PLOT I ASK YOU TO PLEASE PUT IT IN SPOILER TAGS.*

Though I'd really like no talk of SS's plot in here at all, whether spoiler stuff or not. Wanna be completely surprised.


----------



## Slice (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm currently thinking about replaying SS on Dolphin after i saw what it looks like on my screen. Zelda in 2560x1440? Yes please! 



Of course without plot spoilers George, just a late game scenery picture.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> LTTP still exists and thus no.



I, somewhat, agree with this post.

Personally, I would have gone with LA, but ALttP is just as good. >.>


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Unfortunately I'll probably never play LA because I haven't picked up a handheld in like 10 years.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh, and just in case.
> 
> *IF YOU ARE GOING TO TALK ABOUT SKYWARD SWORD'S PLOT I ASK YOU TO PLEASE PUT IT IN SPOILER TAGS.*
> 
> Though I'd really like no talk of SS's plot in here at all, whether spoiler stuff or not. Wanna be completely surprised.



You kill Ganon and Shit.


>everything ruined.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Unfortunately I'll probably never play LA because I haven't picked up a handheld in like 10 years.



Such a shame. :/
You're missing out on a great game...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

LA is pretty swag too

LH Link gives no fucks when it comes to winning


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> LA is pretty swag too
> 
> LH Link gives no fucks when it comes to winning


 I am making a video about him. Almost done.. LH Link is too good..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POqCIuQlSrY[/YOUTUBE] LH Link


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

All day

erry day

winning


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

Also real talk

Marin is dat dat dat tier



edit: real talk LH knew how to roll with his Girls


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

I went from loving the 72 hour concept of MM to hating it in zero seconds flat.  The first level should NOT be this frustrating.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I went from loving the 72 hour concept of MM to hating it in zero seconds flat.  The first level should NOT be this frustrating.



First level ?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> First level ?



YES, the first level. Just got booted back to the first day.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> YES, the first level. Just got booted back to the first day.



I meant that in a different way...
You know, like what is the first level ?

> levels
> Zelda

< does not compute


----------



## zenieth (Jan 20, 2012)

does he mean a temple?

cave?

dungeon?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> does he mean a temple?
> 
> cave?
> 
> dungeon?



My guess would be that he's still a Deku scrub. >.>


----------



## The World (Jan 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Also real talk
> 
> Marin is dat dat dat tier
> 
> ...



Dat dat dat dat HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I meant that in a different way...
> You know, like what is the first level ?
> 
> > levels
> ...





zenieth said:


> does he mean a temple?
> 
> cave?
> 
> dungeon?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


>



And proud of it. 

You still haven't answered the question. >.>


:/


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah I just beat the first LEVEL.

Am I bugging or was that Deku Temple Boss chanting "Fuck my life" when he summoned those beetles? 

Also, the Deku Princess is hot.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah I just beat the first LEVEL.
> 
> Am I bugging or was that Deku Temple Boss chanting "Fuck my life" when he summoned those beetles?
> 
> Also, the Deku Princess is hot.



So, I'm assuming that you're no longer a Deku scrub ?

It's been too long since I last played MM. :/

>.>


----------



## Uzumaki Goku (Jan 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah I just beat the first LEVEL.
> 
> Am I bugging or was that Deku Temple Boss chanting "Fuck my life" when he summoned those beetles?
> 
> Also, the Deku Princess is hot.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 20, 2012)

^^^

Wow, that's a smokin' hot pic! 

Just remember to be careful. Mods will remove the pics if they get too saucy.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 21, 2012)

The Deku Princess always reminds me of my oldest sister, though Miss Piggy is closer. 




Slice said:


> I'm currently playing TP for the first time and the only complaint i have is that it is way too easy. Apart from that it is not a bad game.



Good to know someone agrees with me.




> SuperNintendo Zelda is best Zelda



Yesssssss...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

TPwas  alright, nothing phenomenal

I think its greatest hindrance was 
the dark patches restricting where you could go
 how on the rails wolf link was
how easy it is
and hype due to people being stupid over windwaker


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2012)

But it has Midna.

Best sidekick ever.


Just look how (Wolf) Link is checking her out:


----------



## zenieth (Jan 21, 2012)

I have to admit Midna was a damn good sidekick compared to the rest.


----------



## Nodonn (Jan 21, 2012)

She was the main character of TP, you can't compare her to a sidekick.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

TP definitely had its moments.

- Midna was not like a "great" character but she was a nice change of pace. Definitely better than Navi.

- Like I said before the Snowpeak Ruins was a brilliant concept for a dungeon, from the Yeti characters to the level design to the puzzles. 

- That Goblin Horseman who you develop a rivalry/friendship with was a nice touch.

- The imagery used in the cutscenes for the most part were really good. 

Everything else has been done before in that game and has been done better.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I went from loving the 72 hour concept of MM to hating it in zero seconds flat.  The first level should NOT be this frustrating.


It wasn't that hard for me. Maybe you're just too used too the really easy Zelda games. MM isn't exactly hard in general but compared to OoT, WW and TP it is.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

^I got the hang of it last night for the most part. 

What happened was I made a mistake with the save feature, let the time run down in the Deku Temple without playing the Song of Time (because I was so close to beating the Temple Boss) so the save I did at the eagle statue didn't count... meaning I basically had to do every single puzzles in the Swamp area (not just the temple) over again. 

I was pissed.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes that would be quite annoying though it wasn't the games fault. I like that the game doesn't allow you to just reset if you mess something up, it makes you accept your defeats or pay the consequence(return to the last time you played the Song of Time).


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

The bird stole my jar!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ^I got the hang of it last night for the most part.
> 
> What happened was I made a mistake with the save feature, let the time run down in the Deku Temple without playing the Song of Time (because I was so close to beating the Temple Boss) so the save I did at the eagle statue didn't count... meaning I basically had to do every single puzzles in the Swamp area (not just the temple) over again.
> 
> I was pissed.



Copy your save file into the second slot after saving at an owl.  That way, if you make a big mistake in a side-quest or something, you can just delete file 1, copy file 2 back onto file 1, and play from your last owl statue save.
I do that with a couple of the longer side-quests just in case I do something extremely stupid.




Furious George said:


> The bird stole my jar!



You can get it back at the Curiosity Shop for... 50 rupees, I think.  Just mind where the red dot is on your map next time.  Oh, do you have the Bunny Hood yet?  You should get that ASAP. So useful.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 21, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Copy your save file into the second slot after saving at an owl.  That way, if you make a big mistake in a side-quest or something, you can just delete file 1, copy file 2 back onto file 1, and play from your last owl statue save.
> I do that with a couple of the longer side-quests just in case I do something extremely stupid.
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice. 

No I don't have the bunny hood. I'm playing the game completely fresh. I don't know any major secrets and where all the best stuff is, etc. I wanna discover that stuff on my own. 

Taking a break from the game now. 

Currently on Snowhead Temple.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

*The Legend of Zelda NES update:*

On Temple 4. Fighting a 2-headed dragon.

Man this game is brutal. 

Its not like MM where you make a dumb mistake and get frustrated... no, the original LoZ outright rips victory from your hand. 

It gives you absolutely no direction and the world map doesn't update itself when yo go into a new area. You pretty much have to wander around until you find temples... and then immediately get killed in those temples because, stupid you, didn't think to find the one thing that they didn't even mention to you that would make your playthrough about 2% more comfortable.... and I am loving this!

Not much to say about this game other then it is simple and simply addictive. Also nice to see some staple enemies like the Deku bushes and Dondongos in their earliest forms.

*Majora's Mask update:*

The horse boss to the Snowhead Temple was awesome. Epic Boss's. That's the Zelda I know and love.

Just met the dying Zora Rockstar and if I wasn't enjoying this game before I met him (I was) I am definitely enjoying it now. Its final scene was brilliant, hilarious and sad at the same time. If nothing else, MM has some of the most entertaining side characters in the series.

Also, I have to say I love the transformation sequences with the masks. The scream and look of pure anguish on poor Link's face never gets old.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *The Legend of Zelda NES update:*
> 
> On Temple 4. Fighting a 2-headed dragon.
> 
> Man this game is brutal.



That is Gleeok.  He's cool.

Yep.  Have you tried Zelda 2?  It's arguably harder. XD




> It gives you absolutely no direction and the world map doesn't update itself when yo go into a new area. You pretty much have to wander around until you find temples... and then immediately get killed in those temples because, stupid you, didn't think to find the one thing that they didn't even mention to you that would make your playthrough about 2% more comfortable.... and I am loving this!
> 
> Not much to say about this game other then it is simple and simply addictive. Also nice to see some staple enemies like the Deku bushes and Dondongos in their earliest forms.



If you REALLY want to get the 'old-school experience,' you should buy some graph paper and map the world and dungeons out yourself.  I'm pretty sure my family still has the folder we kept our Zelda 1 maps in somewhere. XD




> *Majora's Mask update:*
> 
> The horse boss to the Snowhead Temple was awesome. Epic Boss's. That's the Zelda I know and love.
> 
> ...



Link in pain is always fun. 

And yeah, Majora's Mask has a lot of... hmm... character, for lack of a better word.


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> It gives you absolutely no direction and the world map doesn't update itself when yo go into a new area. You pretty much have to wander around until you find temples... and then immediately get killed in those temples because, stupid you, didn't think to find the one thing that they didn't even mention to you that would make your playthrough about 2% more comfortable.... and I am loving this!





Gaawa-chan said:


> If you REALLY want to get the 'old-school experience,' you should buy some graph paper and map the world and dungeons out yourself.  I'm pretty sure my family still has the folder we kept our Zelda 1 maps in somewhere. XD
> .



IIRC the original Zelda came with a printed map in the box. At least the european version did.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 22, 2012)

Slice said:


> IIRC the original Zelda came with a printed map in the box. At least the european version did.



My parents got our copy used along with about 20 other games in 1991. No case or manual for most of the games.  But I was talking more about marking where things are hidden and such.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

so how was my video??? even tho I am terrible with editing stuff..


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> so how was my video??? even tho I am terrible with editing stuff..



Good video, but it lacked in the LA department. :/


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Good video, but it lacked in the LA department. :/


 yeah, I wanted more from LA but hard to find good quality footage from it...


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> My parents got our copy used along with about 20 other games in 1991. No case or manual for most of the games.  But I was talking more about marking where things are hidden and such.



At least you have an original copy, thats rare enough.

My buddy and me had that map and after a few months it looked so horrible because of all our annotations and other stuff we wrote on it.

If i could go back in time i would punch myself for a) ruining the map and b) losing it (together with the game ) a few years later.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 22, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> yeah, I wanted more from LA but hard to find good quality footage from it...



LA needs more footage then. :/
It's unappreciated. >.>
smh


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2012)

LA is a great game but the ending is so damn sad. 

I would like to replay it again but i haven't owned a Gameboy in years and emulating one is a terrible idea because of the tiny resolution.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 22, 2012)

Slice said:


> LA is a great game but the ending is so damn sad.
> 
> I would like to replay it again but i haven't owned a Gameboy in years and emulating one is a terrible idea because of the tiny resolution.



The ending was quite sad. 
Marin. 

Buy a gameboy advance and a copy of the game. 
Or, a Gamecube, Gameboy Player and a copy of the game.

Latter option is better imo, but harder to do I suppose.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Yep.  Have you tried Zelda 2?  It's arguably harder. XD



Nope. Plan on trying it once I beat the LoZ NES. 



> If you REALLY want to get the 'old-school experience,' you should buy some graph paper and map the world and dungeons out yourself.  I'm pretty sure my family still has the folder we kept our Zelda 1 maps in somewhere. XD.



I knew immediately that I had to make a map after like 20 minutes of playing. I've just been putting it off because I hate going that far over it (lazy). I ws trying to do it off of memory but its not working.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 22, 2012)

Slice said:


> At least you have an original copy, thats rare enough.
> 
> My buddy and me had that map and after a few months it looked so horrible because of all our annotations and other stuff we wrote on it.
> 
> If i could go back in time i would punch myself for a) ruining the map and b) losing it (together with the game ) a few years later.



I know that feeling; I had the original version of Ocarina of Time (red blood, etc) and one of my older sisters lent it out to a friend.  You can imagine what happened. 




Furious George said:


> Nope. Plan on trying it once I beat the LoZ NES.



Zelda 2 reminds me of Castlevania.




> I knew immediately that I had to make a map after like 20 minutes of playing. I've just been putting it off because I hate going that far over it (lazy). I ws trying to do it off of memory but its not working.



You could also make it on the computer; it would be faster and likely more accurate. XD
Graph paper works really well for dungeons but not as well for the overworld.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 22, 2012)

Adventures of Link can go fuck itself.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 22, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Adventures of Link can go fuck itself.



 Yeah. Heard Zelda 2 wasn't a favorite.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I knew immediately that I had to make a map after like 20 minutes of playing. I've just been putting it off because I hate going that far over it (lazy). I ws trying to do it off of memory but its not working.




You're memory is worse than mine. 
Just wander around more.... sooner or later you'll memorize everything. >.>



zenieth said:


> Adventures of Link can go fuck itself.



It wasn't that bad.... just different.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 22, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It wasn't that bad.... just different.



Quite.  I love Zelda 2.  I just started replaying it last night, actually.

Edit: Finished it.  Woo.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 22, 2012)

I am going to get LA soon on my 3DS. I want to replay that bad boy ones again...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2012)

Playing LoZ: LA is yet another reason that I should just give in and pick up a 3DS... what do they run like 200 bucks? 

Just got the Hookshot from out of the Gerudo Stronghold. Its on now.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Just got the Hookshot from out of the Gerudo Stronghold. Its on now.


Have you been doing any of the Bomber's notebook quests or are you just doing the main storyline right now?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Playing LoZ: LA is yet another reason that I should just give in and pick up a 3DS... what do they run like 200 bucks?
> 
> Just got the Hookshot from out of the Gerudo Stronghold. Its on now.


$169.99 and I think the game cost $6.99 in the VC for the 3ds. I need to buy points...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Have you been doing any of the Bomber's notebook quests or are you just doing the main storyline right now?



No, haven't done Bomber's notebook.

I've generally been doing the main storyline but now that I've been forced to backtrack (gotta find more empty jars for the Zora Egg mission) I have been doing some sidequests. Just opened the Goron Racetrack.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 23, 2012)

Well make sure to do it, all of it. MM does side-quests better than any other game.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 23, 2012)

Just forged myself a Gilded Sword. 

This game is fantastic. I'm going to review it completely when I'm through and give my thoughts on it in comparison to OoT but... this game is fantastic.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Just forged myself a Gilded Sword.
> 
> This game is fantastic. I'm going to review it completely when I'm through and give my thoughts on it in comparison to OoT but... this game is fantastic.


You haven't done what I consider the best parts of the game yet either, the side-quests and Stone Tower Temple, which is the best temple in any Zelda game and probably the best temple in any game period.

I look forward to the review. Might give my thoughts on it too because while I without a doubt like MM better than OoT, I recognize the appeal of OoT over MM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You haven't done what I consider the best parts of the game yet either, the side-quests and *Stone Tower Temple, which is the best temple in any Zelda game and probably the best temple in any game period.*
> 
> I look forward to the review. Might give my thoughts on it too because while I without a doubt like MM better than OoT, I recognize the appeal of OoT over MM.


 did you play SS?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> did you play SS?


I don't own a Wii so no, I haven't played it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2012)

None of the SS temples were that noteworthy except for 1. And WW>MM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 23, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I don't own a Wii so no, I haven't played it.


 alright... just asking..


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 23, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Quite.  I love Zelda 2.  I just started replaying it last night, actually.
> 
> Edit: Finished it.  Woo.



You finished it that fast.... :/
I'm jelly of your skills. >.>



Furious George said:


> No, haven't done Bomber's notebook.
> 
> I've generally been doing the main storyline but now that I've been forced to backtrack (gotta find more empty jars for the Zora Egg mission) I have been doing some sidequests. Just opened the Goron Racetrack.





WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Well make sure to do it, all of it. MM does side-quests better than any other game.



Listen to WolfPrinceKouga.

Doing all the side quests in MM is worth your time, trust me.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah, take some time off of whatever else you're doing in MM and start doing the side-quests.



Mr. Waffles said:


> You finished it that fast.... :/
> I'm jelly of your skills. >.>



It isn't that long a game.  I've done it in one sitting before, though that was pretty stressful.  I don't think I'll try to do that again. 

I wouldn't call it skill.  More... pluckiness.

The game isn't THAT hard once you know where things are, how the monsters act, and how to manage your MP properly.  The hardest parts that you HAVE to go through are (imo) the route to the final palace (isn't there a name for that place? I hate that place), and Death Mountain.

Final boss is cringe-worthy if you don't huddle in the corner like a little bitch, though. 

Imo, Castlevania 1 and 3 are harder than Zelda 2.  And in some respects I think that LoZ could be just as frustrating as Zelda 2, if not more so.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You haven't done what I consider the best parts of the game yet either, the side-quests and *Stone Tower Temple, which is the best temple in any Zelda game and probably the best temple in any game period.*



How do you guys expect me to stop doing the main story and start doing a bunch of side-quests after reading *this*?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 24, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It isn't that long a game.  I've done it in one sitting before, though that was pretty stressful.  I don't think I'll try to do that again.



Still... doing it in about 2 hours is impressive. 



> I wouldn't call it skill.  More... pluckiness.



Pluckiness. 
No clue what that means, but I like the word. >.>



> The game isn't THAT hard once you know where things are, how the monsters act, and how to manage your MP properly.  The hardest parts that you HAVE to go through are (imo) the route to the final palace (isn't there a name for that place? I hate that place), and Death Mountain.



That's true, I suppose. 



> Final boss is cringe-worthy if you don't huddle in the corner like a little bitch, though.







> Imo, Castlevania 1 and 3 are harder than Zelda 2.  And in some respects I think that LoZ could be just as frustrating as Zelda 2, if not more so.



Castlevania... 
Only way I see LoZ being frustrating is the lack of directions. >.>
That and the final temple....



Furious George said:


> How do you guys expect me to stop doing the main story and start doing a bunch of side-quests after reading *this*?



All those side quests combined > that temple.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> How do you guys expect me to stop doing the main story and start doing a bunch of side-quests after reading *this*?





Mr. Waffles said:


> All those side quests combined > that temple.


^This

At the least, you should do either the Romani or Anju and Kafei side-quests before doing Stone Tower Temple.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

Its my second time trying Romani. They got her again. .


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its my second time trying Romani. They got her again. .


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN9rNN7BnnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2012)

Reached the sky temple in Twilight Princess, if i'm lucky i find some time to play it this week.
Temple of time before it was a disappointment with the puzzles having nothing to do with time.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

Slice said:


> Reached the sky temple in Twilight Princess, if i'm lucky i find some time to play it this week.
> Temple of time before it was a disappointment with the puzzles having nothing to do with time.



HATED what they did to the Temple of Time in that game. Don't care too much for the Sky Temple either. I remember it being very annoying. :/


----------



## Slice (Jan 24, 2012)

Annoying isn't good, maybe i should postpone it until next week. I'm on a terrible shift right now and the last thing i need is something annoying.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 24, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Still... doing it in about 2 hours is impressive.



No, I started my file the day before.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.
It would be possible to speed-run the game, though... hmm...



> Pluckiness.
> No clue what that means, but I like the word. >.>



Pluck?y (pl k ). adj. pluck?i?er, pluck?i?est. Having or showing courage and spirit in trying circumstances.

A silly word for a nice trait. 




Furious George said:


> Its my second time trying Romani. They got her again. .



DO YOU HAVE THE BUNNY HOOD YET? 
There's a reason why I asked you earlier.  It is VERY useful.




Slice said:


> Reached the sky temple in Twilight Princess, if i'm lucky i find some time to play it this week.
> Temple of time before it was a disappointment with the puzzles having nothing to do with time.



I liked the look of that dungeon but yeah, the puzzles were... eh.  And it wouldn't have been difficult for them to have incorporated time puzzles.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> DO YOU HAVE THE BUNNY HOOD YET?
> There's a reason why I asked you earlier.  It is VERY useful.



Yeah, I got it and I beat the abduction part.  

Now I'm in the Great Bay Temple but taking a long break. Been realizing that this game has been devouring my time for the past 5 days.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

Just finish it, and move on to something better, like ALttP or WW.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

ALttP is after Skyward Sword.

And I've played WW already... not so sure its better then MM, skippy.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 24, 2012)

ALTTP definitely is.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 24, 2012)

But just look at him.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, I got it and I beat the abduction part.
> 
> Now I'm in the Great Bay Temple but taking a long break. Been realizing that this game has been devouring my time for the past 5 days.


The water temple is my least favorite temple in the game though its still good(a big reason why I like it the least is because I didn't care for the boss). Its made up for by being followed by Stone Tower Temple though.

ALttP is close to MM, very close(MM is my #1 game of all time, ALttP my #3). ALttP is the best pure action-adventure game ever made, what puts MM ahead is its creativity and better storyline/characters.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who failed the side quests of MM on purpose to just see the alternatives it could produce??

I was just standing there seeing the aliens abducting the cows lol


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 24, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> ^This
> 
> At the least, you should do either the Romani or Anju and Kafei side-quests before doing Stone Tower Temple.



Anju and Kafei.... >.>
Best side quest ever.



Furious George said:


> Its my second time trying Romani. They got her again. .







Gaawa-chan said:


> No, I started my file the day before.  Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> It would be possible to speed-run the game, though... hmm...
> 
> Pluck?y (pl k ). adj. pluck?i?er, pluck?i?est. Having or showing courage and spirit in trying circumstances.
> ...



Ah... I see, 
Your skill is less than I thought it was then. 

You need to be pluckier. 



Gnome said:


> Just finish it, and move on to something better, like ALttP or WW.



> better
Every* Zelda game is good. Just for different reasons. >.>

*not including a certain 3 games.
<.<


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2012)

When it comes to the consensus top three(OoT, ALttP and MM), great arguments can be made for any of them being the best. I'll argue why any of those three are superior to the other Zelda games but when it comes to comparing the three against each other it comes too much down to personal preference.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 24, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> When it comes to the consensus top three(OoT, ALttP and MM), great arguments can be made for any of them being the best. I'll argue why any of those three are superior to the other Zelda games but when it comes to comparing the three against each other it comes too much down to personal preference.



The 3 games I was referring to weren't those 3. >.>

*cough*CD-I*cough*

Best left forgotten.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> The 3 games I was referring to weren't those 3. >.>
> 
> *cough*CD-I*cough*
> 
> Best left forgotten.


I figured it was the CD-I games though I thought TP might have been one of the ones you were talking about


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 24, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I figured it was the CD-I games though I thought TP might have been one of the ones you were talking about



I like TP equally to the rest of the games. 

Let us not mention those other 3.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 24, 2012)

Great Bay Temple is having its way with me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2012)

Its the water temple, what did you expect?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 25, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Great Bay Temple is having its way with me.



The best way to avoid getting lost is to look at the pipes; if you're trying to start water flow then follow pipes that aren't active (inactive pipes are dark).  I was super confused the first time I did the temple, too, but it's not that bad.




Mr. Waffles said:


> Ah... I see,
> Your skill is less than I thought it was then.
> 
> You need to be pluckier.



Slightly off-topic, but I'm definitely going to have to muster all my pluck after my humiliating first attempt at playing Metal Gear Solid this evening. I've never played a stealth shooter before (I rarely play shooters, period) and this was... it was just sad.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

Great Bay boss was a disgrace.  

Anyway, after a little lunch its onward to Stone Temple!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Great Bay boss was a disgrace.


Its the only thing that disappointed me in the entire game really.



> Anyway, after a little lunch its onward to Stone Temple!


How many bottles do you have? You should try to get a couple extra ones before going there, they'll save you time.


----------



## dream (Jan 25, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Great Bay boss was a disgrace.



I had more trouble with that boss than any of the other bosses.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I had more trouble with that boss than any of the other bosses.



Oh yeah, he was annoying. 

When I say disgrace I don't mean he was easy. I mean disgrace as in he was just a big fish. Nintendo can do better then that.

*WolfPrince:* I have 5 empty bottles...


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2012)

That will be enough for what you have to do.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 25, 2012)

All this talk of Majora's Mask makes me want to replay it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

Currently the dead will not suffer me to pass.  

plz don't tell me what to do though. Wanna figure this out myself.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 25, 2012)

Not like I remember anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

The Dead suffered me to pass.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 25, 2012)

Furious George the imposter

If you've been getting all the fairies in the temples, Stone Tower Temples prize for getting them all is the best of the bunch and I'd advise going for it.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 25, 2012)

I was just thinking about doing some back-tracking and now I guess is as good a time as any. 

BTW, Ikana Canyon is money. Loved the King of Ikana, loved the brothers Sharp and Flat, love the atmosphere.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay time to spark up more MM! 

I just made it to the actual Stone Tower Temple. Digging the "clone song" mechanics.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

The clones are pretty funny looking. That song is used in a pretty cool sidequest later.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright just beat the Stone Tower Temple boss and I am off to spank me a naughty masked child. 

I didn't get the fairies in the Stone Temple because I didn't want to run out of time. Besides, I am anxious to end the game and give my review. as well as get started on the next Zelda game.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

You can't review MM without first doing all the side-quests

I'm serious.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 26, 2012)

You want to finish MM with all the masks. Just saying. It'll make a huge difference on your opinion of the game.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

Does Skyward Sword get... better? I'm not very far, just looking for the pieces of the key for the 2nd dungeon, but I just have no desire to continue it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Does Skyward Sword get... better? I'm not very far, just looking for the pieces of the key for the 2nd dungeon, but I just have no desire to continue it.



There's a lot of pedantic shit in the game (fucking dowsing for everything), it gets better if you can look past it. There's a reason though it's low on my Zelda game list, because I felt the same way.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 26, 2012)

I think I've done enough.   Does it really have to be all?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I think I've done enough.   Does it really have to be all?



No, don't listen to them, the more Zelda games you play the better. Move on if you don't want to do it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 26, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Does Skyward Sword get... better? I'm not very far, just looking for the pieces of the key for the 2nd dungeon, but I just have no desire to continue it.


If you don't like it by the third dungeon you probably won't want to but keep going a little more before you completely call it quits.


Furious George said:


> I think I've done enough.   Does it really have to be all?



Yes, the reward at the end makes the final fight so much more epic and satisfying.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

I almost reached my breaking point when the moles discussed how there were pieces of a key hidden around the area for a few moments, while the camera panned over to a locked door, then they left and Fi came out to tell me that the door was locked, and that there were pieces of a key scattered about, and that maybe... just maybe... those events were interconnected. It didn't take a long time, but that doesn't it mean it didn't take too long.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I think I've done enough.   Does it really have to be all?


I would say yes because my opinion of the game wouldn't be as high without having done them all and gotten the prize at the end of the game. Some say that the prize ruins that part of the game by making it too easy but I don't see it that way at all, more that it enhances the emotional aspect of the fight. 

At the least, you have to do the Kafei and Anju side-quest, which is the best side-quest in any game ever.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay, I will just get the masks then.... but that's ONLY the masks, right? I don't have to get all of the heart pieces or anything?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay, I will just get the masks then.... but that's ONLY the masks, right? I don't have to get all of the heart pieces or anything?



Just the masks.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Just the masks. Also, if you get stuck on the last mask just ask about it. No shame in not being able to get them all on your own, its a pretty hard task.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2012)

Neh, gamefaqs works fine too. When you're done you should only notice you're missing one which is fine.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

What you guys *didn't* think I would use Gamefaqs for the remaining masks? I'm trying to get this over and done with.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

You better not be using gamefaqs for the Kafei and Anju side-quest


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2012)

No, since I used it too, I didn't have the patience especially with Anju and Kafei.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Gamefaqs makes every game run smoother.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2012)

So true.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Gamefaqs is what I do when I no longer give a shit.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 27, 2012)

Gamefaqs is what I use first time through a game. I try not to look at the walkthrough too much though, that spoils the fun of finding it out for myself.

Up to the fire temple in OoT. Freeing all the Gorons yay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Gamefaqs is what I do when I no longer give a shit.



I used to use it as a last resort, but realized that was just wasting hours of my life trying to figure out what to do or where to go.

If I have somewhat of an idea, I try my best to figure it out myself before going to gamefaqs 10 minutes later.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

I've only ever looked up what to do next in a game like two or three times, one of those being during a replay when I said fuck it, I already figured it out once so its not really cheating.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2012)

Only use it as a last resort, especially on my first playthrough.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

You crazy purists you.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got the Mask of Truth. I have about seven masks to go and will try to get most of them before I go to sleep.

Must. Beat. Game! 

And WolfPrince I already did half of the Kafei/Anju sidequest to get the empty bottle. It seems like a lot of fun. My favorite sidequest so far was saving Romani from E.T's.


----------



## Purple Hurple (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:
			
		

> And WolfPrince I already did half of the Kafei/Anju sidequest to get the  empty bottle. It seems like a lot of fun. My favorite sidequest so far  was saving Romani from E.T's


Oh God, memories... I screwed up that sidequest once because I fell in the river and managed to lose track of something. That Alien Abduction thing scares me shitless... you must be brave! =O One of the reasons I haven't played through Majora's Mask again is because I know I have to do the Alien Abduction thing to get 100%...


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 27, 2012)

The Alien thing was both terrifying and stressful, made sure time was set to normal so it'd end faster.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> And WolfPrince I already did half of the Kafei/Anju sidequest to get the empty bottle. It seems like a lot of fun. My favorite sidequest so far was saving Romani from E.T's.


Its a long side-quest but its well worth it.

Saving Romani from E.T. is my second favorite side-quest. Had to do it more times then I'd have liked though because my friend asked me to do it for him on his playthrough but I was tired and kept messing up, so I had to redo it like 5 times.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Just got the Bomb Mask. 

Gotta love how useless these guards are... they do nothing as little old ladies get robbed. they let kids with sharp swords leave the village walls....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Just got the Bomb Mask.
> 
> Gotta love how useless these guards are... they do nothing as little old ladies get robbed. they let kids with sharp swords leave the village walls....


The bomb mask is pretty fun to mess around with. If you put your shield up the blast won't damage you. 

Boys have to become men somehow


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Annd... got the All-Night Mask. 4 more masks to go. 

Its 3AM here so I must get some sleep. G'night ya'll.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

We live in the same timezone then. Perfect that you got the All-Night mask right before going to sleep.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2012)

People use Gamefaqs for Zelda games ?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 27, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> People use Gamefaqs for Zelda games ?


Elitist.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Elitist.



Not my fault that I have no need for them. :/


----------



## Scizor (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Gotta love how useless these guards are... they do nothing as little old ladies get robbed. they let kids with sharp swords leave the village walls....



Lol, indeed.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> People use Gamefaqs for Zelda games ?



People use Gamefaqs when they just want to get through a game without it consuming their entire life!  MM has been all I have been thinking about (and essentially all I've been doing since work has been slow and I'm taking off school this semester) for the past week. I just want to move on to SS and ALTTP while I still have time to play them. 

I am only using it to get the masks though. All remaining sidequests (like the Bomber's Notebook thing and the heart pieces) I will find on my own when I have time. 

And I am going to try to beat LoZ NES without Gamefaqs at all. More fun that way.  

---------------------------------------- 

Okay, going to try to have this thing done today and get an MM review up before I go out tonight.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Not my fault that I have no need for them. :/



I've actually not used one on a Zelda game. Except SS, that shit got tedious. -"Douse for the next location!" 
>nah bitch I'm good I know where to go.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

One more mask to go!


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Okay, the Anju/Kafei thing is officially pissing me off.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

What part are you having trouble with?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

the last part with the switches and boulders. Gamefaqing it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't complete that my first time either to my remembrance.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Beat it! 

It was very epic and down-to-the-wire because I forgot to deliver the express mail to the mother... had to do it through the mailman since she didn't put me on a mission to find her son in this playthrough so imagine watching the mailman do his doofy slow run while you only have like 1 min before the moon falls. 

As for the end of the sidequest, AWWWWWWWW!!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

The end of the side-quest has you on nerve because Kafei shows up at the last damn minute.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

This game just won't let me catch a break. I ran out of bomchu's in the hide-and-seek boss room so now I have to go back in time and start over. It just won't end! 

Yeah, after seeing what's happening with the masks I have a good idea where the last boss fight is going.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

MM doesn't hold your hand much. Its part of the reasons I like it over most other Zeldas.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> People use Gamefaqs when they just want to get through a game without it consuming their entire life!



Can't say I've ever had that much trouble with a Zelda game. 



Gnome said:


> I've actually not used one on a Zelda game. Except SS, that shit got tedious. -"Douse for the next location!"
> >nah bitch I'm good I know where to go.



Luckily I don't have that much of a problem with tedious lol.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can't say I've ever had that much trouble with a Zelda game.



Its not about being hard per se, my too-cool-for-school elitist friend. Its about it being time-consuming.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its not about being hard per se, my too-cool-for-school elitist friend. Its about it being time-consuming.



I'm too-cool-for-school elitist.... when did that happen. :/

Explain to me what is so time-consuming ?
Cause the only thing that comes to mind when you say time-consuming is stuff like the sailing in WW, but that's a matter of getting from point A to point B. Not even gamefaqs can help with that. >.>


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Explain to me what is so time-consuming ?
> Cause the only thing that comes to mind when you say time-consuming is stuff like the sailing in WW, but that's a matter of getting from point A to point B. Not even gamefaqs can help with that. >.>



Finding a bunch of mask in a world as big as MM while under a constant time-limit is not only time-consuming but potentially stressful. In a case where, after this week, my time is limited I just want to beat the game and move on.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Finding a bunch of mask in a world as big as MM while under a constant time-limit is not only time-consuming but potentially stressful. In a case where, after this week, my time is limited I just want to beat the game and move on.




Peculiar.
From what I remember, I had most of the masks before I was even near the end of the game. 
I'm guessing that you missed getting most of the masks early on because you were basically ignoring all the side-quests and whatnot while focusing on getting through the game as fast as possible. :/


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Peculiar.
> From what I remember, I had most of the masks before I was even near the end of the game.
> *I'm guessing that you missed getting most of the masks early on because you were basically ignoring all the side-quests and whatnot while focusing on getting through the game as fast as possible.* :/



Bingo.  

My usual mode of play is that the first playthrough I just play the game and don't worry about side-quest until later. In this case it was much more so. 

----------------------------- 

I just beat the game.  

Review coming up.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

You better have watched the entire ending, all the way up to the Deku butler crying over his dead son.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Bingo.
> 
> My usual mode of play is that the first playthrough I just play the game and don't worry about side-quest until later. In this case it was much more so.



Kinda an odd way to do things if you ask me, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

_Majora's Mask Review​ _

*As a stand-alone game:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I avoided this game years ago because I was so put off by the changes that I was hearing about. It was all weird and dark and didn't have Princess Zelda! I think a lot of the gaming world followed with me and as a result Majora's Mask never really got the praise it earned until years later... and some would argue it *still* is pretty overlooked. In my case though I am happy to say I corrected my grave mistake. Majora's Mask is a masterpiece. 

First let's start off with the gameplay structure because it is one of the more jarring differences between this game and its predecessor Ocarina of Time. Majora's Mask is, in a lot of ways, comparable to Final Fantasy X-2 in how the world opens up to you. NOW HEAR ME OUT BEFORE YOU STOP READING! In both cases, MM and FFX-2 is more of an extension of their character's tale then a true sequel and in both cases the focus is more on side-quests and relies very heavily on them to deepen the plot. It is important to note that *the game really isn't about completing some new epic quest as it is deepening a world already established. Its a completionist's wet dream.*

*What really caps off the experience though is the infamous 72-hour time-limit that is imposed on you. This is a brilliant gameplay mechanic that keeps you in a rush during dungeons, adds an insane amount of realism and life to world of Termina and perfects a system only lightly touched upon in Ocarina of Time.* Beyond that it also lends a huge amount of emotional investment in a plot that is far more vague (and yet arguably, far more clever) then what is typical of Zelda. Following around the wicked Skull Kid was a great and sometimes disturbing experience and effectively takes you through a gambit of themes... mainly friendship and loneliness. Its not a big plot but for what is was it was bloody effective. My only complaint is that I wanted to see more of the Skull Kid throughout the game.

Graphics are... typical N64 graphics but the art style and clever use of light (especially during the transformation scenes with the masks) still leave a big impression. The music is great. I remember not wanting to leave Stone Tower Temple because its theme was deadly addictive.... *but let's talk about the temples and bosses now. The biggest problem I had with this game. *

Obviously the 72-hour time-limit would come with its sacrifices and the temples took the brunt of this. They aren't bad per se... but with the exception of the Stone Tower Temple they all very scant and bare-bones, sort of void of the dark character and wildness to be found in the rest of the game. I guess the thought was a temple that was too intricate would be too hard with the time-limit. Eh. 

And the bosses.... well, they outright sucked.* In previous Zelda installments the bosses were almost puzzles in themselves.* You had to find creative ways to deal with them. In MM you pretty much just whale on them... and their just kinda like big animals. Again, done for simplicity's sake because of the time-limit thing but I was very disappointed.

But really, that flaw is just a drop in the bucket. This game satisfied me fully. *Its side-quests were wild and satisfying, its humor was funny and disturbing at the same time, its tone was oppressive without being restrictive.* Its one of the best times I've ever had with a game and a worthy sequel to the king of all gaming.

*9.5/10*



*
In comparison to Ocarina of Time...*


*Spoiler*: __ 



I really and honestly wrestled back-and-forth with whether this game was better then the legendary Ocarina of Time.... and if anyone knows me they know that this is saying something. 

Okay, right off the bat, *MM is an improvement over OoT in the gameplay department... if for no other reason than the variety the different mask bring.* Its also safe to say it advanced what OoT started in the time-travel department. Characters are a bit more interesting as well. 

*That being said, OoT rapestomps when it comes to dungeon-crawling and bosses. I am sorry but its not even a challenge.* It also encourages exploration a bit more and the landscape makes a lot more sense and is far prettier (like in MM... why is a frozen land right next to a dusty canyon? and then a forest?).

Plot is hard to compare because they are so very different and it really comes down to preference. Both were emotionally resonant I feel but in different ways.

All that being said though... *does being a technically more sound product make MM automatically superior to OoT? Can they really be compared by categories like that is it about the overall experience?*  

Ocarina of Time was _The Godfather_ of video games. It was an epic story of romance and growing up in a dark world. It takes its world very serious, has dramatic moments aplenty, a sweeping soundtrack, etc. 

Majora's Mask, in comparison, is the _Pulp Fiction_ of video games. It doesn't take itself half as serious, its plot is dotted with style and dark comedy and it shifts in emotional tone suddenly and without warning. Its less epic then OoT and it knows that... so it has fun with it.

It really comes down to preference then.... and I'm a huge Godfather fan.

So for now I say OoT has not been dethroned... but it came bloody close and I can fully respect someone who says MM is superior. 





Sorry for the TLR's but I get wordy when I am passionate about something. MM brought it out of me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats George. 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Kinda an odd way to do things if you ask me, but to each their own I guess.



I play the same way as well.

Main story/quest first before anything else.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Ocarina of Time was _The Godfather_ of video games. It was an epic story of romance and growing up in a dark world. It takes its world very serious, has dramatic moments aplenty, a sweeping soundtrack, etc.
> 
> Majora's Mask, in comparison, is the _Pulp Fiction_ of video games. It doesn't take itself half as serious, its plot is dotted with style and dark comedy and it shifts in emotional tone suddenly and without warning. *Its less epic then OoT and it knows that... so it has fun with it.*
> 
> ...


Fully agree with the bolded, its how I've always looked at the two games. OoT to me, is every little boys fantasy. To go on a grand adventure across the land, become a man, beat the bad guy, save the princess and go down in history as a legend. MM on the other hand, is a story of the unsung hero. In Termina, you won't go down as a legend, no one really knows that you're the one who saved the world and to top it off, the game shows that you can't always be the hero, showing the Deku butler crying over his son and you know you can't reverse time and save him like you did everyone else. Its an epic saga vs a bittersweet symphony and well...:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/YOUTUBE]

I'll choose bittersweet almost every time.


Link removed


These are two good articles written about the game that I'd recommend.

Looking forward to see where the game lands on your top all time list.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

At this point as far as I've played its... 

Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask= Wind Waker 
Legend of Zelda NES 
Twilight Princess

I don't know if I'll ever be able to pick MM over WW and vice versa.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Fully agree with the bolded, its how I've always looked at the two games. OoT to me, is every little boys fantasy. To go on a grand adventure across the land, become a man, beat the bad guy, save the princess and go down in history as a legend. MM on the other hand, is a story of the unsung hero. In Termina, you won't go down as a legend, no one really knows that you're the one who saved the world and to top it off, the game tops that off with showing that you can't always be the hero, showing the Deku butler crying over his son and you know you can't reverse time and save him like you did everyone else. Its an epic saga vs a bittersweet symphony and well...:
> 
> I'll choose bittersweet almost every time.
> 
> ...



Cool. I'll look into those articles later. Gotta run now. 

It will be a WHILE before I put MM in my UnikGamer Top 25 thing. I hate moving it around... but it will probably fall just outside of top 10. Not sure yet.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

WW would be my third favorite Zelda(above OoT) if it wasn't for the Triforce Gathering.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

My Synopsis. *Warning - Far more in depth than Georges*

It's like Ocarina: 10/10
You have to transform -1

9/10.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

You going LTTP next FG?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

He told me it was SS before ALttP. Dunno why.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Well SS is the new hotness, so understandable.

Should sit somewhere between OOT and WW on his list after playing.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> My Synopsis. *Warning - Far more in depth than Georges*
> 
> It's like Ocarina: 10/10
> You have to transform -1
> ...


Always with the transformation hate


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You going LTTP next FG?





Gnome said:


> He told me it was SS before ALttP. Dunno why.



I mainly wanted to do SS first because its newer and thus good forum discussion on it is still active. I can play ALTTP today or in two years and still have the same level of discussion about it. I wadda be in da loop.  

*WolfPrince*: First article is pretty deep.  It confirms a lot of things I was feeling about the plot and stuff. Still reading.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *WolfPrince*: First article is pretty deep.  It confirms a lot of things I was feeling about the plot and stuff. Still reading.


The second article actually goes more in depth into the story and mysteries of the game then the first. The writer of the first article must be my long lost twin though because his feelings for the game are pretty much exactly the same as mine.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

ALTTP summary

Ocarina of Time: MAN EDITION

all you need to know


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Going to go on an old school game spree soon here. Right now its Chrono Trigger, next is ALttP, then FFIX. Any recommendations? Has to be 2 generations or older.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

Earthbound

Real talk

And Super Metroid


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Going to go on an old school game spree soon here. Right now its Chrono Trigger, next is ALttP, then FFIX. Any recommendations? Has to be 2 generations or older.


Replaying Legend of Dragoon

Serious answer: Final Fantasy VI, Secret of Mana, Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Kirby Super Star.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

*First Article:* Wow.... I think I like Majora's Mask more now. 

That being said though I got a whiff of "underestimation" from the article's brief mention of OoT. I said this before and I will say it again.... *There was a lot more going on in Ocarina of Time then a boy fighting a bad man.* I don't think its as intricate and veiled as MM, but the imagery and symbolism behind the gameplay mechanics is saying just as much. If I really wanted to I think I can make just as exhaustive a case for the deeper meaning behind Ocarina of Time. In fact.... 

*puts on Big Boy pants and monocle*

Me and a user named B0rt (haven't seen him/her in a while) were having a discussion once about OoT and interesting points were raised that I never thought about. Ocarina of Time has a strong message of going from the fun of adolescence to the fear of a world of responsibility and uncertainty. Its really about growing up. 

For instance take a look at the world of Young Link and the locations of that world. It was like rose-tinted nostalgia goggles were glued on the camera. Everything is bright and colorful and vibrant, the missions are pretty fanciful and ALWAYS accompanied by or surrounded by little girls to denote innocence (Princess Zora, Saria, Princess Ruto), people are happy.... and then suddenly you and Young Zelda are looking into a palace window at a "dark mysterious man" from Gerudo Valley (not at all a coincidence that, apart from nameless villagers Ganon was the first real adult character seen in the game)... and then all hell breaks loose. 

Suddenly something awful has happened in Link's life and he has to grow up to do something about it... *circumstances force him to cut his innocence short and grow up right away*. But when he grows up and stares into a world of responsibility.... 

-All his friends are gone. 
-People are not as nice as he thought they were (the windmill man was epic.) 
-Violent Storms are all over the place.

And in the center of it all, Hyrule Castle aka YOUR RESPONSIBILITY sits in a cloud of impenetrable darkness. You don't know whats behind that darkness and you know you have to face it no matter what.

And the change in the dungeons and the seriousness of the situation is sharply different. At first you were climbing into wise old trees... now you're trudging about dark temples with ominous choir music. 

I think the strongest symbol of the themes of responsibility and the cruelty of the adult world are shown through the character Sheik. The once nice and innocent little girl has become this masked mystery warrior, hardened by the years under Ganon's rule. Its all pretty awesome. 

--------------------------------

I think that's the beauty of the current-gen Zelda games and the advantage they hold over the old-school ones... almost all of them are telling deep stories with very deep subtext.... 

...cept' Twilight Princess. 

That's about a wolf.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

I think...


you're reading into it too much.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *First Article:* Wow.... I think I like Majora's Mask more now.


I wouldn't have recommended them if they weren't good



> I think that's the beauty of the current-gen Zelda games and the advantage they hold over the old-school ones... almost all of them are telling deep stories with very deep subtext....
> 
> ...cept' Twilight Princess.
> 
> That's about a wolf.






Gnome said:


> I think...
> 
> 
> you're reading into it too much.


Just because Nintendo probably didn't consciously think of these things when making the game doesn't mean they aren't there


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

I never got any deep subtext out of Wind Waker

I was just sailing seas and swaggin like a champ


----------



## Furious George (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I think...
> 
> 
> you're reading into it too much.



Maybe I am.... then again, maybe you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

^ No maybe about that buddy. touch it.


WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Just because Nintendo probably didn't consciously think of these things when making the game doesn't mean they aren't there



Soooo...


Jesus on toast?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ^ No maybe about that buddy. touch it.
> 
> 
> Soooo...
> ...



This is like the perfect analogy for that


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Going to go on an old school game spree soon here. Right now its Chrono Trigger, next is ALttP, then FFIX. Any recommendations? Has to be 2 generations or older.



FFIV, V, VI.
Legacy of the Wizard (nes).
A Dragon Quest game.
Super Castlevania IV, Castlevania 3, Bloodlines, Rondo of Blood, Symphony of the Night, or Aria of Sorrow.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2012)

Now I've not played MM but the deepest sub text I ever got in a zelda game was Link's Awakening


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

If all of you were wearing monocles you'd see it my way.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

He woke up and went on a murderstomp rampage. 

I'm starting to like this subtext stuff.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Lets see about that George.

players want
players want


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2012)

lemme try this shit

ALTTP Subtext:

Link walked outside his house

Link: I feel like being fucking amazing today

and thus he was

for four consecutive games

MIND OVER MATTER


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Lets see about that George.
> 
> players want
> players want



first link tells me what the fuck this is

and I raise a Classy as fuck compilation of above links

players want


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you Z god. 

*enters deep thought on Zelda*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't really think any of the games have much subtext outside of MM. 



> Nintendo Power: "Is there anything you weren't able to accomplish in Ocarina of Time that you have included in Majora's Mask?"
> 
> Shigeru Miyamoto: "Yes. In fact, that is why we've decided to base the game on three-day intervals. This allows gamers to see characters as they go through their daily routines in more detail. Depending on which time of day you visit a particular character, he or she will be doing different things and that may reveal essential clues to the mystery that is at the heart of the game. To conquer the game and solve the mystery, players must learn all about the many characters and discover new masks."
> 
> --Nintendo Power Vol. 134


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

This is why I never get deep when talking to the common folk. 



Gnome said:


> Going to go on an old school game spree soon here. Right now its Chrono Trigger, next is ALttP, then FFIX. Any recommendations? Has to be 2 generations or older.



XENOGEARS, you flashy bastard!  

But be warned... the sheer amount of subtext in this game may very well make you sterile.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2012)

now I am 100% ready for philosophical discussion


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Xenogears, is that one of them games played on my Halo box?


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

Nope, its on your Crash Bandicoot hole.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 28, 2012)

That was rather homoerotically uncouth, George.

And here I thought you were a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> And here I thought you were a gentleman and a scholar.



I don't remember giving you leave to think.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

I am to be the cognitive stimulator in this particular discourse.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

Seriously fa reals though play Xenogears got mechs and aritificial gods and junk ittda make you smile.

Are you limiting your old-school spree to RPGS?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

No. Though they are preferred since they tend to hold up better.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

You'd definitely want to check this out then:



Its a shame it doesn't get talked about like it should.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

That looks stupid. Should be fun.


----------



## dream (Jan 28, 2012)

Forget that, get Super Crate Box.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That looks stupid. Should be fun.



If Twilight Princess taught me anything (and it most certainly didn't) it was that looks can be deceiving. Johnny Bazookatone is a rare treat.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 28, 2012)

This article was friggin' insane... in a good way. I have to stop reading these things before I change my mind about OoT being better.  

I think he was getting a bit "conspiracy theorist" about the phallic symbols (lol) but his take on the overall message of faith in your friend within MM I think he's dead-on. It was a powerful read. 



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Just because Nintendo probably didn't consciously think of these things when making the game doesn't mean they aren't there



I missed this post last time but its absolutely true. 

As something of a writer myself I can tell you that the human mind craves definition and order. Ask anyone who has ever endeavored to create a story or a character if it its true or not. Sometimes you will be writing something about one thing and without realizing it you've involved things in your life and ideas you've been brought up with into your story. It happens automatically in most cases and that's why story-telling is so powerful. 

I'm not saying that Miyamoto intentionally did all of the stuff I've mentioned but I definitely see those themes in OoT regardless. Very rarely do you have to try to inject morals and themes in a story and most of the time when it is intentional it comes off as dull and preachy OH HI KOJIMA-SAN!

*And to go back and be fair to Twilight Princess it DID have a bit of subtext as well.* There was this whole very typical and very Eastern Yin/Yang themes going on and how both Link's "Light" and Midna's Darkness was needed to destroy Ganondorf. Perfect balance, two sides of the same coin, all that jazz... that's essentially why it was important that Midna turned into like a dark sexy ho by the end of the game. It was in perfect contrast to the fair-skinned, blonde, pure Princess Zelda. Problem was that unlike MM (and OoT if you ask me) it was VERY heavy-handed and clumsy.

Wind Waker didn't have much subtext that I can remember... it was really more about atmoshpere and the feeling of adventure. Plot was great in that game but always played second fiddle to other things I think. Need to play again...

-------------------------- 

I should have myself a copy of SS by tomorrow.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

Rebuttal:

You're fucking looking too deep into this shit.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This article was friggin' insane... in a good way. I have to stop reading these things before I change my mind about OoT being better.


Don't worry, there are no other articles about the game that are good as those two. Though I wish there was to tip your scale in favor of MM



> I think he was getting a bit "conspiracy theorist" about the phallic symbols (lol)


That part is pretty amusing but yeah its too conspiracy theorist for my taste. The rest of the article is perfectly written though, so its made up for. 



> I'm not saying that Miyamoto intentionally did all of the stuff I've mentioned but I definitely see those themes in OoT regardless.


I'm not sure if he intentionally did those things in OoT but based off the quote I posted of him talking about MM in a Nintendo Power interview, most of whats in that game was intentional(except maybe not the phallus's...)



> *And to go back and be fair to Twilight Princess it DID have a bit of subtext as well.*


We should never be fair to Twilight Princess because it has no reason to exist. It has a bit of subtext because Nintendo tried to be cute and make another dark Zelda but failed horribly. MM was a one-time thing and I don't think Nintendo can ever make a great dark game again, lightning doesn't strike the same place twice. 



> Wind Waker didn't have much subtext that I can remember... it was really more about atmoshpere and the feeling of adventure. Plot was great in that game but always played second fiddle to other things I think. Need to play again...


Not sure if it was intentional by Nintendo but it was smart of them to create their most light-hearted Zelda in Wind Waker after creating their darkest Zelda in Majora's Mask. Funny how the acronyms for those two are MM and WW, being that they're complete opposites(puts on monacle).

WW had the potential to be up there with MM for me, it just got too dragged out with the triforce gathering.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Rebuttal:
> 
> You're fucking looking too deep into this shit.



Shut up. 



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> .We should never be fair to Twilight Princess because it has no reason to exist. It has a bit of subtext because Nintendo tried to be cute and make another dark Zelda but failed horribly. MM was a one-time thing and* I don't think Nintendo can ever make a great dark game again, lightning doesn't strike the same place twice. *



Anything is possible with Nintendo.  

I don't know if they'll ever try to go dark again after MM's good but not great sales and TP's lukewarm reception. 




> Not sure if it was intentional by Nintendo but it was smart of them to create their most light-hearted Zelda in Wind Waker after creating their darkest Zelda in Majora's Mask. *Funny how the acronyms for those two are MM and WW, being that they're complete opposites(puts on monacle)*.



Now you're catching on, mein square. 



> WW had the potential to be up there with MM for me, it just got too dragged out with the triforce gathering.



WW is on MM's level to me because I... just love everything about it. I'll never understand why people hated the ocean in that game. It was done so well.

And now that I have played LoZ NES I appreciate the Triforce gathering a lot more because I see what they were trying to recreate... LoZ NES entire mode of gameplay is nothing but Triforce gathering. Its that same directionless exploration over a huge map.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Anything is possible with Nintendo.






> I don't know if they'll ever try to go dark again after MM's good but not great sales and TP's lukewarm reception.


The former is due to the game coming out at the end of the N64's lifespan, when everyone was looking forward to the new consoles. The latter is due to Twilight Princess being bad. MM has been receiving a good deal of attention as of late, what with winning game of the decade on one site and coming in second to OoT in IGN's Zelda tournament. I don't think Nintendo is unaware of these things, with them teasing an MM 3DS remake. 





> WW is on MM's level to me because I... just love everything about it. I'll never understand why people hated the ocean in that game. It was done so well.


I never disliked the sailing part, just the triforce gathering and while I usually don't lower a games grade based off difficulty, WW is ridiculously easy. I can forgive it in Okami because the gameplay is so unique and fun but it eventually started to annoy me in WW and no amount of music made from swinging my sword around was able to fully make up for it.



> And now that I have played LoZ NES I appreciate the Triforce gathering a lot more because I see what they were trying to recreate... LoZ NES entire mode of gameplay is nothing but Triforce gathering. Its that same directionless exploration over a huge map.


Different times, different standards. Plus, you didn't have to pay Tingle tons of damn money to get what you needed.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The former is due to the game coming out at the end of the N64's lifespan, when everyone was looking forward to the new consoles. The latter is due to Twilight Princess being bad. MM has been receiving a good deal of attention as of late, what with winning game of the decade on one site and coming in second to OoT in IGN's Zelda tournament. I don't think Nintendo is unaware of these things, with them teasing an MM 3DS remake.



This is true.




> I never disliked the sailing part, just the triforce gathering and while I usually don't lower a games grade based off difficulty, WW is ridiculously easy. I can forgive it in Okami because the gameplay is so unique and fun but it eventually started to annoy me in WW and no amount of music made from swinging my sword around was able to fully make up for it.



Your bias might be showing a bit there, bud.  The 72-hour limit may have pressured you into making mistakes and then having you pay dearly for them, but as far as actual fighting went MM wasn't much harder then WW. The iron warrior axemen dudes practically swung over you... and, okay, Majora is easy with the Fierce Deity Mask because of symoblism or whatever, but what about that Twinfold serpents or the that stupid Forest Temple Guy?



> Different times, different standards. Plus, you didn't have to pay Tingle tons of damn money to get what you needed.



Yeah, I see your point... but you do have to pay loads of money to get what you want in LoZ NES, esp. if you're not using a walkthrough and you aren't aware that the old guy in the cave is just trolling you.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Your bias might be showing a bit there, bud.  The 72-hour limit may have pressured you into making mistakes and then having you pay dearly for them, but as far as actual fighting went MM wasn't much harder then WW. The iron warrior axemen dudes practically swung over you...


Like with Okami, MM's easy combat is made up for somewhat by the fun of the gameplay. The masks give you more and funner gameplay options than what is in WW. MM is also a shorter game, so its easier to not take notice of the ease of the gameplay. 



> and, okay, Majora is easy with the Fierce Deity Mask because of symoblism or whatever,


At least you understand that unlike most. I thought you would though, since you're a smart chap



> but what about that Twinfold serpents or the that stupid Forest Temple Guy?


They were easy. Though Twinmold can be kind of annoying if you don't have a lot of magic.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> And now that I have played LoZ NES I appreciate the Triforce gathering a lot more because I see what they were trying to recreate... LoZ NES entire mode of gameplay is nothing but Triforce gathering. Its that same directionless exploration over a huge map.



TWW wasn't directionless at all.  Feed the fish to find out where the Triforce charts are, sail to that island and get them, pay Tingle to get a mark on your map, then sail to that mark.

In my eyes TWW was the most 'directed' home console game in the series; it had to be because a ton of the stuff had to be pulled up out of the water with the grappling hook and there's no way in Hell that would have worked without map marks.  I've never appreciated X marks the spot exploration, at least not as a major part of a game.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 29, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Like with Okami, MM's easy combat is made up for somewhat by the fun of the gameplay. The masks give you more and funner gameplay options than what is in WW. MM is also a shorter game, so its easier to not take notice of the ease of the gameplay.



IDK, I actually felt like the fights in WW (and the enemies for that matter) had a lot more... personality than MM in spite of the masks. You mentioning the music you get when you strike folk with the sword in WW shows you already know how ingenious I thought that was. 



> They were easy. Though Twinmold can be kind of annoying if you don't have a lot of magic.



Nah, you pretty much just get the things to knock over the towers and magic jars pour out of them. Twas' a cakewalk.



Gaawa-chan said:


> TWW wasn't directionless at all.  Feed the fish to find out where the Triforce charts are, sail to that island and get them, pay Tingle to get a mark on your map, then sail to that mark.
> 
> In my eyes TWW was the most 'directed' home console game in the series; it had to be because a ton of the stuff had to be pulled up out of the water with the grappling hook and there's no way in Hell that would have worked without map marks.  I've never appreciated X marks the spot exploration, at least not as a major part of a game.



Yeah in retrospect directionless is the wrong word. Long and tedious fits better. 

It was definitely the worst part of that game but I still see what they were going for and appreciate it.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 29, 2012)

Long and tedious? Sounds like the first 20 hours of Skyward Sword.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 29, 2012)

Should have a jet attachment at some point in windwaker.


Furious George said:


> It was definitely the worst part of that game but I still see what they were going for and appreciate it.



[YOUTUBE]nBr7EhL6Jpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 30, 2012)

So I was in front of a frozen door in the Ice Cavern a few days ago, and I couldn't figure out how to open it.

I tried tunes, bombs, arrows, hookshot, din's fire, you name it, everything. But it wouldn't open. Frustrated, I put the game aside.

Today I picked the game up again and discovered after much trial and error that all I had to do was walk up to it and press A.

I feel so dumb now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> So I was in front of a frozen door in the Ice Cavern a few days ago, and I couldn't figure out how to open it.
> 
> I tried tunes, bombs, arrows, hookshot, din's fire, you name it, everything. But it wouldn't open. Frustrated, I put the game aside.
> 
> ...



The first thing most people do with a door is try to open it...


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Long and tedious? Sounds like the first 20 hours of Skyward Sword.



I just picked it up and played it up to the Sealed Temple. So far so good. *shrugs*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Long and tedious? Sounds like the first 20 hours of Skyward Sword.



18 hours for me. Then it clicked and i suddenly got hooked on that shit like crack.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2012)

I like how the people of Skyloft look like a 60's love cult of peyote farmers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

MM for me is not a better game than Oot.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Theres one thing in particular that SS does that was also in Darksiders, and I hate it because it's one of the worst parts, and SS does it 4 times.


----------



## Aeon (Jan 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZNgtIrSHack[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Why you gotta go and spread lies!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 30, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Why you gotta go and spread lies!!




THE LIES BURNS US!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

THEY BURNS US PRECIOUS!


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2012)

So I finally got around to finishing Phantom Hourglass. I got it along with Spirit Tracks for Christmas since I'd never played them before as I never owned a DS. It felt odd controlling Link with the stylus at first but I got accustomed to it. Now it's on to Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 31, 2012)

Playing SS like there's no tomorrow. Pretty deep into Lanaryu Desert. 

I'm seeing Gnome's points but still... will give impressions when I am through.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

I liked SS perfectly fine. I'm just a critical asshole, don't mistake me for a hater.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 1, 2012)

I'll never listen to you again. 

Still whether over-critical or not its not like your points were all that far off. I am also getting a bit tired of having to recalibrate the controls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'll never listen to you again.
> 
> Still whether over-critical or not its not like your points were all that far off. I am also getting a bit tired of having to recalibrate the controls.



Send in complaints to nintendo in japan 
Best way to prevent it in the next game


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

The way they have you recalibrate is pretty easy. My take on it though, is its a solution to a problem that ideally shouldn't exist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2012)

Lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 2, 2012)

Those questions always annoyed me...
> Owl gives lengthy explanation
> tap A like crazy
> Owl asks if he needs to tell you again
> top answer is 'Yes'
> notice the question too late
> Owl starts his explanation again

 Owl.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Those questions always annoyed me...
> > Owl gives lengthy explanation
> > tap A like crazy
> > Owl asks if he needs to tell you again
> ...


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 2, 2012)

This. Oh sooooo much this. 
Friggin' Owl...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 2, 2012)

Hardest part of OoT, I failed it about 5 times.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Hardest part of OoT, I failed it about 5 times.



HOOT HOOT.











Would you like to listen to that again?
>A)Yes.
B)Yes.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2012)

Just beat Skyward Sword......... 

Game: *Do you want to play Hero Mode?*

Me: *Sure, why not?*

Game: *All previous game data will be lost. Do you still want to play?*

Me: *Well in that case no!* 

_-goes to click "no" but because the Wiimote is having a calibration fart it clicks on "bring it on"-_

Game: *SAVING...*

_-Steam billows from ears.-_ 

Me: *FFFFFFUUUUUU-*

Seriously I don't even want to review the game ATM. I am far too pissed and it will screw with my judgment.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

But the game has perfect controls.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2012)

^Well when the controls are calibrated they are great. What happened was a problem with the Wii's gay setup and not so much in-game controls. 

I just found out treasure/bugs carries over into hero mode so that makes it a little less sad... can anyone tell me if I am really missing out on anything by not completing all the side missions?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Keyword "When". I like my games controls to work 100% of the time, shouldn't be much to ask for in this era.


Also, I didn't touch many sidequests because the couple I did were snooze worthy.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2012)

AlttP is next. Taking a long break before I jump into it though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Tell me when you decide to play it. Then I'll play it along side you, because it'll be awesome like that.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

Prepare yourself for Nondownsyndrome OOT when you play it George


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2012)

Current Ranks: 
*
Ocarina of Time 
Majora's Mask=Wind Waker 
Skyward Sword 
The Legend of Zelda NES 
Twilight Princess*

I'll probably be getting a 3DS in the summer so I can play LA. Gotta catch em' all.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Current Ranks:
> *
> Ocarina of Time
> Majora's Mask=Wind Waker
> ...



Don't forget about Oracle of Seasons/Ages and Minish Cap. 
Not to mention Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks. >..>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't forget about Oracle of Seasons/Ages and Minish Cap.
> Not to mention Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks. >..>



So many darn zelda games.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So few zelda games.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2012)

PDF first 138 pages of the Hyrule Historia thingie may be found here:
louboutin pas cher


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Fixed that for you.



How many are there now 23?


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How many are there now 23?



Depends on what games you include. 
Do LA DX and OoT Master Quest, for instance, count as separate games ?
Do you include the CD-I ones ?
Or games like Crossbow Training ?

01. Legend of Zelda.
02. Legend of Zelda 2.
03. A Link to the Past. 
04. Link's Awakening.
05. Ocarina of Time.
06. Majora's Mask.
07. Wind Waker.
08. Twilight Princess.
09. Skyward Sword.
10. Oracle of Seasons.
11. Oracle of Ages.
12. Minish Cap.
13. Phantom Hourglass.
14. Spirit Tracks.

That would be the basic ones.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Depends on what games you include.
> Do LA DX and OoT Master Quest, for instance, count as separate games ?
> Do you include the CD-I ones ?
> Or games like Crossbow Training ?
> ...


Think the crossbow training and four swords should count stuff like that is not a simple alteration .
Don't really think the remakes like DX or Masters quest should(with Pokemon games I would just count the combined two that appear later).
But if you count them all without Cdi I think it's around 23.


----------



## Slice (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *01. Legend of Zelda.*
> 02. Legend of Zelda 2.
> *03. A Link to the Past.
> 04. Link's Awakening.
> ...



Bold are the ones i played and finished - thats a lot of hours spent gaming over the years. 

Still need to finish TP but too much work and not enough free time


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Think the crossbow training and four swords should count stuff like that is not a simple alteration .
> Don't really think the remakes like DX or Masters quest should(with Pokemon games I would just count the combined two that appear later).
> But if you count them all without Cdi I think it's around 23.



Can you actually count Crossbow Training as a Zelda game though ?
I've never played it, but is it even anything like a Zelda game ?
Or just 'a game' with the Zelda name attached to it ?

I wanted to add Four Swords, but left it out as I haven't played it. So, I wasn't sure if it actually fit. >.>

Counting re-releases increases the number, but they're not different games. 
LA DX was in colour and had an extra temple (that made use of it being in colour), but other than that it was the same game. Same goes for Master Quest, only difference was that they made things a tad more difficult and changed locations of items/keys inside temples.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 6, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> PDF first 138 pages of the Hyrule Historia thingie may be found here:
> louboutin pas cher


I orgasmed.

Thank you so very much.



Mr. Waffles said:


> *01. Legend of Zelda.*
> 02. Legend of Zelda 2.
> *03. A Link to the Past. *
> *04. Link's Awakening.*
> ...


Bold are the ones I've played. Underline are the ones I've finished.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Can you actually count Crossbow Training as a Zelda game though ?
> I've never played it, but is it even anything like a Zelda game ?
> Or just 'a game' with the Zelda name attached to it ?



[YOUTUBE]wICdRgyOM4s[/YOUTUBE]
I would include it as a zelda game.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Don't forget about Oracle of Seasons/Ages and Minish Cap.
> Not to mention Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks. >..>



Are the ones like Four Swords worth playing by yourself? I know a few of them are multiplayer and I just don't see any of my friends coming over to be a different-colored Link with me.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]wICdRgyOM4s[/YOUTUBE]
> I would include it as a zelda game.



I wouldn't. >.>
But opinions, opinions and all that.



Furious George said:


> Are the ones like Four Swords worth playing by yourself? I know a few of them are multiplayer and I just don't see any of my friends coming over to be a different-colored Link with me.



Four Swords is the only handheld multiplayer one as far as I know. Although I have minimal experience with it, though.

As for the ones I mentioned, they're not multiplayer. >.>


----------



## Furious George (Feb 6, 2012)

Say, remember all that crazy talk about taking a long break before I sart ALttP?  

Just started the game just found the secret path into the dungeon this better be what you all hyped it to be Link has pink hair.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

Pink Hair > that other shit


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Say, remember all that crazy talk about taking a long break before I sart ALttP?
> 
> Just started the game just found the secret path into the dungeon this better be what you all hyped it to be Link has pink hair.


After loving MM you should trust in our judgement.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Say, remember all that crazy talk about taking a long break before I sart ALttP?
> 
> Just started the game just found the secret path into the dungeon this better be what you all hyped it to be Link has pink hair.



You have just started on the greatest adventure known to mankind. 
Enjoy.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 6, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I orgasmed.
> 
> Thank you so very much.



You're very welcome.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 6, 2012)

Currently replaying OoT and I'm in the bitch of a Water Temple while fighting against 'Morpha'.

I really dislike Morpha.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

So which Zelda game is better, Ocarina of Time or Skyward Sword?


----------



## Aeon (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> *01. Legend of Zelda.*
> 02. Legend of Zelda 2.
> *03. A Link to the Past.*
> 04. Link's Awakening.
> ...



Bold: Played
Underlined: Finished

If Four Swords Adventures would be counted, I've played that as well.

By the way, I hate the flute in Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Currently replaying OoT and I'm in the bitch of a Water Temple while fighting against 'Morpha'.
> 
> I really dislike Morpha.



If you managed to grab him, drag him to a corner and then slash him into the wall, you could trap him and kill him easily.  

[YOUTUBE]5qRxbryhcuc[/YOUTUBE]

Die amoeba, die.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So which Zelda game is better, Ocarina of Time or Skyward Sword?



ALTTP **


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Windwaker is the correct answer.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 6, 2012)

Majora's Mask is the only right answer.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

I could swear thats not how you spell Windwaker.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So which Zelda game is better, Ocarina of Time or Skyward Sword?



OoT. Loved Skyward Sword, but the linearity and Fii's handholding really puts me off. Although the game being linear did allow Nintendo to be more creative with the temples. Still great enough to be on my top 5 Zeldas.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

I alone, dock SS 1 point for the dowsing mechanic.

That was the worst thing in a Zelda game since changing seasons.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 6, 2012)

Rhythmic- said:


> OoT. Loved Skyward Sword, but the linearity and Fii's handholding really puts me off. Although the game being linear did allow Nintendo to be more creative with the temples. Still great enough to be on my top 5 Zeldas.



Her wuh?  Whats wrong with Fi? She seems like a decent helper compared to *pukes*Navi*pukes*.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

Fi was worse than Navi, Fi would actually sometimes interrupt you forcefully. And everything she said was so pointless and long winded for saying nothing.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Feb 6, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Her wuh?  Whats wrong with Fi? She seems like a decent helper compared to *pukes*Navi*pukes*.



Great character design, but her constant interrupting really pissed me off. And Nintendo really bombed it when it comes to her personality. She had a potential to be better than Midna imo, but Nintendo just got lazy.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 6, 2012)

Dunno who da fuck Fi is.. 

I liked Malo. Best by far and without a doubt.

I don't give a darn.


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Psychs said:


> Currently replaying OoT and I'm in the bitch of a Water Temple while fighting against 'Morpha'.
> 
> I really dislike Morpha.



After two replays I found Morpha to be a pretty easy boss but it was a bitch the first time around.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I could swear thats not how you spell ALTTP



there we go.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

I've finished the water temple in OoT. I had to switch the water levels a bit more often that I would have liked while in search for the keys, probably because I didn't know how to do one bit until later. I had to resort to using a shiekah stone: in the room where there is swirling water and you have to hookshot the switch inside the dragonhead while standing on the other side of the room underwater with the iron boots to open the grill to get to the key on the other side, I didn't see the switch there first time around. (long sentence is long.) But other than that it was rather easy. If I had to find someplace where it was difficult, it would be all the backtracting. On the plus side I didn't die at all against Morpha; she's probably been the easiest boss to defeat so far.

After that I immediately skipped what Navi said and went to Gerudo fortress because I need the longshot to get in there and now I finally had it, whereupon I discovered that I had to free the carpenters. Unfortunately I eventually had to grab the air boots from the shadow temple to free the last one. After that I went back to the shadow temple and now I'm up to the temple boss. I hate those hands that reach out and grab you. I'm fully armed with three fairy bottles so maybe I have a chance of defeating it this time around. (last time I died at the shadow temple boss and I said no to continuing because I didn't want to work my way back up from three hearts again. Unfortunately for me I forgot to save and had to fight Morpha and get through the shadow temple all over again. )


----------



## Furious George (Feb 7, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So which Zelda game is better, Ocarina of Time or Skyward Sword?



Ocarina of Time easily... as good as SS is its not even close. I suggest not buying into the "SS best Zelda ever" hype.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Feb 7, 2012)

Ocarina is far superior to Skyward Sword. SS is fun don't get me wrong but it just isn't as good as OoT or ALTTP. I also feel that Twilight Princess is better honestly. 

I am pretty burnt out on Zelda at this point, if they don't get real voice acting in the next one and have Link actually start talking, and actually make the games start playing off the previous game then I am done with the series. I can't continue to waste money on a franchise that never progresses. I simply can't continue to give them a pass because the SNES and N64 titles were so great.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Link doesn't need voice acting in my opinion, but I would definitely like to see the NPC's have VA's.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Link doesn't need voice acting in my opinion, but I would definitely like to see the NPC's have VA's.



Link does need voice acting. It is 2012, there is no excuse for having a mute main character. It is boring.  I can understand not wanting to hear a bad voice actor, but it is Zelda they can easily afford to get someone talented to do it.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 7, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Ocarina is far superior to Skyward Sword. SS is fun don't get me wrong but it just isn't as good as OoT or ALTTP.



Right!



> I also feel that Twilight Princess is better honestly.



Weeelllll....



> I am pretty burnt out on Zelda at this point, if they don't get real voice acting in the next one and have Link actually start talking, and actually make the games start playing off the previous game then I am done with the series.



Wait, what? 



> I can't continue to waste money on a *franchise that never progresses*.



This seriously made me laugh.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 7, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Ocarina is far superior to Skyward Sword. SS is fun don't get me wrong but it just isn't as good as OoT or ALTTP. I also feel that Twilight Princess is better honestly.
> 
> I am pretty burnt out on Zelda at this point, if they don't get real voice acting in the next one and have Link actually start talking, and actually make the games start playing off the previous game then I am done with the series. I can't continue to waste money on a franchise that never progresses. I simply can't continue to give them a pass because the SNES and N64 titles were so great.



> voice acting


Can't say I've come across that many people who actually want that. 
Cause, really, the Zelda franchise doesn't need it. It might be nice if it had it, but that's about it.

> make the games start playing off the previous game

Lol. Just... lol.
You have some weird "demands" I must say.

> continue to waste money

Did you enjoy any of the other games ?
If yes, then you didn't waste a penny. Cause that's what games are for, you know. To entertain.

> because the SNES and N64 titles were so great

You left out Link's Awakening, so your opinion is invalid.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Link's awakening is boss.
I mean how would link sound with voiceacting?
[YOUTUBE]bNpLXo55yfw[/YOUTUBE]
Voiceacting is a bad idea for zelda it doesn't fit the feel of the games.
There is a reason mario doesn't talk as well.
[YOUTUBE]96dDy1MvrAw[/YOUTUBE]
That's what it goes down to mang.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Feb 7, 2012)

You enjoy a main character who does nothing except facial expressions? Seriously are you high?  

This makes no sense. Imagine how retarded Metal Gear would be if Snake never talked, or Legacy of Kain if Kain never spoke, or if Nathan Drake was a mute.

I can understand being afraid of getting a horribly annoying voice actor such as Tidus in FFX, but there is no reason to believe that would happen.

The only reason we don't get these things in Mario or Zelda or Metroid is because Nintendo is cheap.  Which is the same reason we got a console that is aimed at 5 year olds and has roughly 2 or 3 games worth owning on it that aren't available on some other console in a superior version.  

Wii U seems like it may be going in the right direction in terms of making games for real gamers again, but if the new Zelda is just another Ocarina clone in HD you can count me out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> You enjoy a main character who does nothing except facial expressions? Seriously are you high?
> 
> This makes no sense. Imagine how retarded Metal Gear would be if Snake never talked, or Legacy of Kain if Kain never spoke, or if Nathan Drake was a mute.
> 
> I can understand being afraid of getting a horribly annoying voice actor such as Tidus in FFX, but there is no reason to believe that would happen.


Do you like it when sonic talks or something?
Snake isn't mario and link and neither are drake and kain.
It doesn't work.
[YOUTUBE]HOfVfgo7zvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 7, 2012)

"Well excuuuse me, Princess!" is all the reason I need for Link to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> "Well excuuuse me, Princess!" is all the reason I need for Link to keep his mouth shut.



"mah boi this is what all true warriors strive for"
[YOUTUBE]HYhQuuei_II[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]HOfVfgo7zvY[/YOUTUBE]



Why you got to hurt me like this


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

I only want Link to talk if Hiyama comes back.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Sakamoto should never be allowed to touch Samus if it has anything sat all to do with a story

ever


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Metroid is best left without a story or dialogue.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 7, 2012)

^lol.

While OoT is a great game i felt imo TP and WW were much better Zelda titles.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Feb 7, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Do you like it when sonic talks or something?
> Snake isn't mario and link and neither are drake and kain.
> It doesn't work.
> [YOUTUBE]HOfVfgo7zvY[/YOUTUBE]



It would work just fine if you paid someone who isn't an idiot to write the storyline and then paid professional voice talent to do it.

Honestly I don't even NEED the actual voices, but at least give these characters dialogue for christ sake.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 7, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> You enjoy a main character who does nothing except facial expressions?



Yes.  



> This makes no sense. Imagine how retarded Metal Gear would be if Snake never talked, or Legacy of Kain if Kain never spoke, or if Nathan Drake was a mute.



It makes perfect sense. Legend of Zelda is a good series where the characters just so happen to not talk. There are plenty of series that have the same "problem" and yet gamers still seem to love them. You sound ridiculous.



> but if the new Zelda is just another Ocarina clone in HD you can count me out.



How about we just count you out now? I'm pretty sure this series will not have voices anytime soon and quite frankly the fandom won't miss your gripping points about how gaming needs voices. You're pretty useless.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Honestly I wish FFXIII didn't have voices.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Why you got to hurt me like this



                 .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> It would work just fine if you paid someone who isn't an idiot to write the storyline and then paid professional voice talent to do it.
> 
> Honestly I don't even NEED the actual voices, but at least give these characters dialogue for christ sake.



They do have dialogue.
It's in text form.
Also link has his own form of dialogue as well the expressions he makes and his reactions. He doesn't have to say anything it's all apparent in his actions and reactions. Why in the hell do you want him to talk?

[YOUTUBE]TqViJSpveic[/YOUTUBE]
4:15


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 7, 2012)

Shuntensatsu said:


> It would work just fine if you paid someone who isn't an idiot to write the storyline and then paid professional voice talent to do it.
> 
> Honestly I don't even NEED the actual voices, but at least give these characters dialogue for christ sake.


the problem is that  japanese really suck at writing female character as they influence is mostly anime.

i think metroid should have some VA thought.




Golden Circle said:


> "Well excuuuse me, Princess!" is all the reason I need for Link to keep his mouth shut.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPURZZDdCZA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Samus of any character benefits most from remaining stoic.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Samus of any character benefits most from remaining *stoic*.



That doesn't mean they need to be silent though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That doesn't mean they need to be silent though.



Samus does, she really does.

Link I dunno, he puts just enough personality out there to be voiced though, but being mute really has its charm.

Are we talking full dialogue or little phrases like Mario? I prefer my Ninten characters simple.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

For Samus I was thinking voice acting along the lines of Master Chief in Halo 1. He had maybe 1 line per level, if that.

As for Link, if done right he could be lilke Adam Jensen, in quantity of dialogue that is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

They should make link do sign language instead of talking that would be something.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 7, 2012)

Play on the fact that he's mute? Instead of pretending that he says something?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Play on the fact that he's mute? Instead of pretending that he says something?



.....................


----------



## zenieth (Feb 7, 2012)

Samus' best and only dialogue was in Fusion.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 7, 2012)

Zelda with no va is a good Zelda so no thanks, I shudder to imagine it, just keep him as expressive as he was in WW and SS and I'm happy.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 7, 2012)

I think Link not speaking makes him seem more obedient to the goddesses and Zelda. I mean, I guess. That made more sense in my head.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 8, 2012)

Just beat the East Palace. That was pretty intense for the first dungeon.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2012)

*ALttP update:*

Just got sent to the Dark World by Saruman.... beginning to see the infamous "OoT  ripped off ALttP" complaints now. 

So far I am really digging this. Throwing rocks on those annoying soldiers heads from atop the little hill my house sits on is more satisfying than I can convey.


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *ALttP update:*
> 
> Just got sent to the Dark World by Saruman.... beginning to see the infamous "OoT  ripped off ALttP" complaints now.
> 
> So far I am really digging this. Throwing rocks on those annoying soldiers heads from atop the little hill my house sits on is more satisfying than I can convey.



Oh come on, you can't come up with ideas all the time, looking back at Ocarina it had everything all the previous Zeldas before it, the three stones for the master sword, traveling between worlds/time, Dark Link, etc. But that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2012)

Since when did any other zelda before it have time travel?
I mean I haven't played some of them in a long time, so go ahead and tell me.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2012)

Red dragon with the Pride Parade mask is giving it to me.  Haven't figured out how to beat him yet


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Since when did any other zelda before it have time travel?
> I mean I haven't played some of them in a long time, so go ahead and tell me.



None before, Ocarina but the premise from ALttP is still the same. You have a light hyrule, and then you have its darker counterpart, and you manipulate one area to affect the other. The two games that really use time as a theme are MM and OoA.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 9, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Just beat the East Palace. That was pretty intense for the first dungeon.


Oh you've seen nothing yet.

You'll be reaching for a guide before long.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 9, 2012)

Bunny Link is a hero mongst fodder


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 9, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Red dragon with the Pride Parade mask is giving it to me.  Haven't figured out how to beat him yet



Skip him.  I always skip the Helmasaur King and beat him after Dark World dungeons 2 and 4, though sometimes I do even more before I go back for him.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 9, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Oh you've seen nothing yet.
> 
> You'll be reaching for a guide before long.



I haven't reached for one yet but the Moon Pearl puzzle in the Death Mountain Temple had me one second away from going for it. I swear I solved that puzzle accidentally.



zenieth said:


> Bunny Link is a hero mongst fodder



I think first turning into Bunny Link will go down in history as one of the my favorite moments in the series. 
 

So glad I went in knowing next to nothing about this game.



Gaawa-chan said:


> Skip him.  I always skip the Helmasaur King and beat him after Dark World dungeons 2 and 4, though sometimes I do even more before I go back for him.



Ah, I just beat him a little while ago. 

I was on my last heart when I delivered the killing blow. At that moment the "I'm a champion!" feeling was so heavy that I had to take a break from the game and bask in the afterglow.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 10, 2012)

Beyond Birthday said:


> I think Link not speaking makes him seem more obedient to the goddesses and Zelda. I mean, I guess. That made more sense in my head.



The rage within him must build up when having to deal with so much annoying authority though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So glad I went in knowing next to nothing about this game.



It's my personal favorite for a reason. pek



Furious George said:


> Ah, I just beat him a little while ago.
> 
> I was on my last heart when I delivered the killing blow. At that moment the "I'm a champion!" feeling was so heavy that I had to take a break from the game and bask in the afterglow.



Nice.

The Helmasaur King gave me no end of trouble when I was a bitty girl.  Same goes for another boss you'll meet later but that was because I didn't realize something about him and not realizing that made him like... ten thousand times harder. 

Oh, were you able to beat the third boss (Moldorm) relatively quickly?  Sometimes I can do him in one try, and sometimes it takes me like... twenty. DX


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 10, 2012)

I feel like replaying ALttP. :/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> None before, Ocarina but the premise from ALttP is still the same. You have a light hyrule, and then you have its darker counterpart, and you manipulate one area to affect the other. The two games that really use time as a theme are MM and OoA.



That's like saying going into pictures is the same thing as going planet to planet.
The dark word is more of another dimension that reflects the light world.
OoT is when you go into the future of the same world that you are missing for 7 years.
You do things in one dimension and it will effect the other one like a reflection, but if you do things in the past you change the future in some way.
 I see what you are going for your actions effect blahblahblah but the difference is dimensions and time, so the premise isn't the same. 
Your actions also effect the present, but you aren't going to claim it's the same premise if a zelda game never strays from it.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 10, 2012)

ITT: ALTTP is still the superior game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ITT: ALTTP is still the superior game



Yea, can't wait to see a 3d one.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Oh, were you able to beat the third boss (Moldorm) relatively quickly?  Sometimes I can do him in one try, and sometimes it takes me like... twenty. DX



LOL, nothing I did in that dungeon involved quickness, least of all beating that fat cheating worm. I'd honestly rather a boss just kill me outright then push me away and make me potentially almost beat him like 15 times. But he's dead now and he'll never haunt me again. 

Just beat the Dark World Water Temple boss. An easy boss was a nice break from a very annoying dungeon.



zenieth said:


> ITT: ALTTP is still the superior game



I'm eager to give my thoughts but I'll hold it off til' I'm done.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PG-czCUhgUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]PG-czCUhgUw[/YOUTUBE]



That sidequest.  

As bad as it was though I think playing the harp for those douches at night was far worse. I didn't even bother with it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2012)

Furious George said:


> LOL, nothing I did in that dungeon involved quickness, least of all beating that fat cheating worm. I'd honestly rather a boss just kill me outright then push me away and make me potentially almost beat him like 15 times. But he's dead now and he'll never haunt me again.
> 
> Just beat the Dark World Water Temple boss. An easy boss was a nice break from a very annoying dungeon.



Lol.

At this juncture of the game you can start to do/get a lot of cool stuff.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 10, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That sidequest.
> 
> As bad as it was though I think playing the harp for those douches at night was far worse. I didn't even bother with it.



Why? It was incredibly simple and relatively easy to pull.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why? It was incredibly simple and relatively easy to pull.



Seconded.  That guy was trying to move forward and to the side when the pumpkins were leaning, and not just to the side.  What an idiot.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2012)

So... Skyward Sword better or worse than Twilight Princess? 

I want to know this before I go and waste my money on some shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Much better. Still not a top tier Zelda game, but infinitely better than TP.

Edit: SS Link is worse though. He's a right handed lesbian, but if you can look pass that...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So... Skyward Sword better or worse than Twilight Princess?
> 
> I want to know this before I go and waste my money on some shit.



Buy a dvd player instead costs bout the same.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2012)

Wait. DvD players still cost money!?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 10, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Why? It was incredibly simple and relatively easy to pull.



For you, maybe. It made me cry.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 10, 2012)

The harp thing was bullshit and the devs should feel bad about putting something that horrible into such a great game.

Those assholes at night don't appreciate anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 10, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The harp thing was bullshit and the devs should feel bad about putting something that horrible into such a great game.
> 
> Those assholes at night don't appreciate anything.



Could have at least gotten a fangirl eh?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 11, 2012)

That Butterfly in the Dark World Forest!


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 11, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> So... Skyward Sword better or worse than Twilight Princess?
> 
> I want to know this before I go and waste my money on some shit.


Better, for the fact you don't have to turn into that stupid wolf.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 12, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That Butterfly in the Dark World Forest!



It's Mothula.  They're also in TWW.

He can be a real bitch; I remember having a lot of trouble with him when I first played the game, too.  Skip him and come back after the 5th and 6th dungeons and he'll be much easier.

Btw... I always do Dark World dungeon 4 before Skull Woods (dungeon 3) in ALttP.  Dungeon 4's treasure is very, very useful.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 12, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It's Mothula.  They're also in TWW.
> 
> He can be a real bitch; I remember having a lot of trouble with him when I first played the game, too.  Skip him and come back after the 5th and 6th dungeons and he'll be much easier.
> 
> Btw... I always do Dark World dungeon 4 before Skull Woods (dungeon 3) in ALttP.  Dungeon 4's treasure is very, very useful.



Coincidentally I just "raged-ran" through Dungeon 4 after being raped by Mothula a few times. That red goon in the gown didn't even see me coming. 

I really don't want to give Mothula the satisfaction of skipping him again though.  I'll see. 

Also:

*ALttP impressions so far:* This game is making my wildest dreams come true.... take that for whatever its worth.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 12, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Coincidentally I just "raged-ran" through Dungeon 4 after being raped by Mothula a few times. That red goon in the gown didn't even see me coming.
> 
> I really don't want to give Mothula the satisfaction of skipping him again though.  I'll see.
> 
> ...



Blind is a complete wuss compared to Mothula.  Same goes for the boss in the water dungeon (forgot his name... Arrghus, that's it) compared the the Helmasaur King.

What items do you have so far? 

Yeah, ALttP does that to me, too.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Coincidentally I just "raged-ran" through Dungeon 4 after being raped by Mothula a few times. That red goon in the gown didn't even see me coming.
> 
> I really don't want to give Mothula the satisfaction of skipping him again though.  I'll see.
> 
> ...



Like I said compared to ALTTP all other zeldas are trash


----------



## Furious George (Feb 13, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> What items do you have so far?



I only have two spots empty in my item inventory right now. I assume they are in the two dungeons (6 and 7) that I still haven't beat yet. Trying to figure out how to get into Dungeon 6!  

Oh and Mothula's gone. He can't hurt me where he is now.  



Sephiroth said:


> Well SS is the new hotness, so understandable.
> 
> Should sit somewhere between OOT and WW on his list after playing.



Ah, was looking back in this thread and found this.... you were way off, Sephy.  I enjoyed it but gaming magic it is not. 

Concerning Zelda games I'd say its in the bottom of the barrel, above Twilight Princess but below everything else I've played. I actually think I need to change the 8.8/10 I gave it a week or so ago. That's probably too high.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I knew you would agree with me on SS.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome is a visionary

he seeth the future


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 13, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I only have two spots empty in my item inventory right now. I assume they are in the two dungeons (6 and 7) that I still haven't beat yet. Trying to figure out how to get into Dungeon 6!
> 
> Oh and Mothula's gone. He can't hurt me where he is now.



Hmm... 

You're safe now.  Time for counseling.  What did the big bad moth do to you? Gaawa-chan is listening.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 14, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Hmm...
> 
> You're safe now.  Time for counseling.  What did the big bad moth do to you? Gaawa-chan is listening.



The hilarious thing about posting that pic is that I did have a dream about this game a few days ago. It was in the same overhead perceptive but Link was huge (as big as a dungeon) and he barely moved at all. Good indication of how much this game is owning my life.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fYzDtoYx4vU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 14, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Like I said compared to ALTTP all other zeldas are trash


 do not say that LA is a major contender for the best 2D Zelda of the series. It is debatable even tho for me ALTTP is a litle bit better..oh and don't forget MC


----------



## zenieth (Feb 14, 2012)

trash


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 15, 2012)

They're both on the same level but one has color so aLttp wins


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

Alttp vs LA? How could that possibly be guys? Esura says Twilight Princess is the best.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 15, 2012)

Beat Dungeon 6. 

Dungeon 7 is giving it to me though. Had to stop to cry a little. 

Should have this finished up this week.



Gnome said:


> Alttp vs LA? How could that possibly be guys? Esura says Twilight Princess is the best.



After that post I have officially grown tired of making fun of him. I'll pass the torch on to braver men.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 15, 2012)

WW is the best


----------



## Gnome (Feb 15, 2012)

Furious George said:


> After that post I have officially grown tired of making fun of him. I'll pass the torch on to braver men.



Yeah I guess, its kind of getting a little sad. He makes fun of himself pretty much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Alttp vs LA? How could that possibly be guys? Esura says Twilight Princess is the best.


Which clearly means TP is the lowest.
crossbow training>TP 


Goova said:


> They're both on the same level but one has color so aLttp wins



A wild DX appears.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 15, 2012)

I plan to tackle LA after I finish Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 15, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Beat Dungeon 6.
> 
> Dungeon 7 is giving it to me though. Had to stop to cry a little.



... 





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Youtube vid...



I haven't found a lot of that guy's vids funny, but damn, I laughed hard at this one.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2012)

Goova said:


> They're both on the same level but one has color so aLttp wins


 DX



Gnome said:


> Alttp vs LA? How could that possibly be guys? Esura says Twilight Princess is the best.


 yeah... I did ignored that post for his sake.



Furious George said:


> Beat Dungeon 6.
> 
> Dungeon 7 is giving it to me though. Had to stop to cry a little.
> 
> ...


lol.. oh you



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which clearly means TP is the lowest.
> crossbow training>TP
> 
> 
> *A wild DX appears.*


 what he said..



Aeon said:


> I plan to tackle LA after I finish Spirit Tracks.


 you better....LA rocks and wth with your avatar?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2012)

*Just beat ALttP! *

I still have one item missing it seems. Will backtrack some day to get it. 

Review is a'comin'.... O boy is a review comin'!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Ah, was looking back in this thread and found this.... you were way off, Sephy.  I enjoyed it but gaming magic it is not.
> 
> Concerning Zelda games I'd say its in the bottom of the barrel, above Twilight Princess but below everything else I've played. I actually think I need to change the 8.8/10 I gave it a week or so ago. That's probably too high.



I see, WW doesn't place high for me because I feel the sailing ruins my entire experience.


Something like 

OoT
ALttP-LA
MM
SS
LOS
WW
PH
TP


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2012)

_A Link To The Past Review​ _


*Spoiler*: _As a stand-alone game_ 





*Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past is a game that is one of the best games ever made. THE END.*

To add a few more words though just in case that wasn't enough, without a shred of doubt this game has earned all the love and worshipful reverence that it has gotten over the years. That being said though it is understandable how the hardcore NES Zelda fans have marked this game the downfall of Zelda. It really is a very different experience from its predecessors. *In the original Legend of Zelda you were an unprepared kid thumping about secret caves (Miyamoto cites his early years exploring the forest around his home as his inspiration for the game) without a map or a clue. In A Link to The Past you are what LoZ Link dreams he was. A hero cut from the cloth of Indiana Jones stumbling sword-first into dungeons and gathering ancient artifacts and simply ascending to gaming godhood in one of the greatest adventures ever on a console. I swear its every bit as awesome as it sounds.*

The gameplay mechanics from the very beginning, before you even start compiling your awesome artillery, is quite varied. The first time you jump off a hill or throw a rock or knock some fool-guard down to the seemingly bottomless Hyrule Castle pit you feel very alive. 16-bit graphics does nothing to really limit it. Besides its not like ALttP looks bad even to this day. The landscape, with its peaks and valley's are very convincing and the boss designs (particularly the Helmasaur King) are pretty detailed, the fireball effects are nice. *Quality time and effort put into visuals transcend generations.*

Now I mentioned the awesome artillery. *The game is good from the get-go, but its when you first take out the Book of Midora, solemnly take off your cap to pray as the lights dim around you, and hideous reptile statues realign themselves to let you through that you realize this is really something special. This game has a lot of items but none of them feel needless. *All of them are powerful tools that make a powerful difference on a quest to save your old lady...

I'll say difficult quest... quite difficult. 

Though its never as punishing as LoZ or AoL, ALttP will make sure to squeeze every last ounce of effort and patience out of you with its challenging dungeons. You won't hate the game for it though, reason 1 being because you'll have to acknowledge that you failed to do what the game wants rather than the game failed you. Reason 2 is because it is so much fun that you can't stay mad at it. E*very puzzle will get you thinking, every encounter will press you into ENGAGED combat, every booby-trapped corridor will have you on the edge of your seat.* Not only is this the most exciting Zelda ever, uncontested in 20 years but this is simply one of the most exciting games ever created.

You know what? I hate the fact that I have to keep using the word "ever" in this review but the game just elicits this kind of response.* It is fundamentally flawless... but to be a douche I will say that the Dark World doesn't make a lick of sense. Okay so its supposed to be a mirror-image of the other world that transforms people into what they are on the inside... so every single guard is a pig on the inside? Every single one of them? And How does that explain shifting landscapes then? Is that low hill in the real world actually a high hill deep down in its soul? *

Bah whatever its whatever if you haven't played this game yet because you're as silly as me then correct that quick fast and inahurry cool? Cool.

*10/10*





*Spoiler*: _In Comparison to OoT_ 





You know I really don't get why OoT is considered an ALttP clone. *If OoT was truly just a straight-up clone ALttP, with the same sense of excitement and power and variety but with N64 visuals and overworld... then OoT would be a MUCH better game than it actually is.*

What? Did I just kinda say ALttP is better then OoT? Lemme finish. 

Without a doubt, ALttP has better dungeons and puzzles then OoT. It kinda has better dungeons and puzzles then anything. 

It also wins in the difficulty department without a struggle. 

And combat and gameplay is also just more exciting. *For all the Z-targeting and innovative item placement and horseback riding, ALttP is still the more thrilling game to play.*

But lets be fair... Zelda games are more than all of that. Don't give me that look, they are! 

What was Miyamoto's original intentions? What do I personally look for in my Zelda games? The answer to both is the sense of exploration and immersion. 

Can it really be said that you feel more involved and more "there" walking through Hyrule Field in ALttP than when you are riding through a stormy sky on Epona's back in OoT? Is the sense of discovery stronger when you first entered the Dark World in ALttP or was it when you first jumped over the bridge and entered Gerudo Valley? 

In those areas I say OoT is the clear winner.... or at least that's how I remember it. 

I am going to have to replay OoT to see how it stacks up against ALttP but until I do *I AM UNDECIDED.* 

So there.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

OoT wins because thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> _A Link To The Past Review​ _
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _As a stand-alone game_
> ...


 You have to play LA now.. LA vs ALTTP battle mode.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> OoT wins because thing.



That's true. I'll replay it anyway just to make sure though.



Malvingt2 said:


> You have to play LA now.. LA vs ALTTP battle mode.



LA is next once I get a 3DS.... but that is far off (saving up for a trip to Mexico in April) so I really will have to take a break from Zelda for a bit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Where you going in Mexico!? I have a house there and shit, and an old lady grandma.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Where you going in Mexico!? I have a house there and shit, and an old lady grandma.



Cancun. Its for my brother's wedding. 

Your house will not be safe. If I find it I'll burn it down with alcohol-soaked copies of Darksiders.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past is a game that is one of the best games ever made. THE END.

If OoT was truly just a straight-up clone ALttP, with the same sense of excitement and power and variety but with N64 visuals and overworld... then OoT would be a MUCH better game than it actually is.

stopped reading here

All I needed


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Cancun. Its for my brother's wedding.
> 
> Your house will not be safe. If I find it I'll burn it down with alcohol-soaked copies of Darksiders.



Wrong side of Mexico, bitch.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wrong side of Mexico, bitch.



Count your blessings, chump. 



zenieth said:


> stopped reading here
> 
> All I needed



Yeah I thought you'd like that. 

Now I just need to figure out where to put it on the Top 25 thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

ALttP is an awesome game but for me is not the best of the series specially when LA and MC are strong competition for the best 2-D Zelda.. MC doesn't get a lot of love from the Zelda fans and I wonder why.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 16, 2012)

See George we wouldn't lie to you

ALttP is in my top three all time favorite games, so I'm glad you at least saw the light with one of the two Zeldas that are superior to OoT. ALttP is flawless in what it aims to accomplish but it lacks a good storyline and characters which are what bring MM to the top for me. It is the most complete and unique Zelda game.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2012)

^What is this light you speak of?  

I said I was undecided. By default OoT is still holdin' it down until further notice. 

Here's how it goes. 

*Ocarina of Time 
A Link To The Past 
Majora's Mask= Wind Waker 
Legend of Zelda 
Skyward Sword 
Twilight Princess*

I originally said SS is better then LoZ but luckily I'm not high anymore.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ^What is this light you speak of?
> 
> I said I was undecided. By default OoT is still holdin' it down until further notice.


Its okay. You're no longer under OoT's spell. You can admit that its not the best Zelda game, we're here to support you



> Here's how it goes.
> 
> *Ocarina of Time
> A Link To The Past
> ...


What exactly were you smoking?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ^What is this light you speak of?
> 
> I said I was undecided. By default OoT is still holdin' it down until further notice.
> 
> ...



*Oot
Alttp
SS
LA
WW
MC
MM
TP
LoZ
LoZ2
PH*

I have to replay the Oracles series to rate it again. I barely remember those games..
EDIT: I have yet to play ST. I jumped the gun there. lol


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 16, 2012)

Minish Cap above MM? Even Gnome with his major pet peeves that limit his ability to fully enjoy MM doesn't hate on the game that much.

OoT suffers from the 3D curse along with FFVII and Super Mario 64. The first 3D games of three major franchises all mistaken as the best of their respective series.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

ALTTP anywhere other than 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Minish Cap above MM? Even Gnome with his major pet peeves that limit his ability to fully enjoy MM doesn't hate on the game that much.
> 
> OoT suffers from the 3D curse along with FFVII and *Super Mario 64*. The first 3D games of three major franchises all mistaken as the best of their respective series.



Pretty sure if mario galaxy came out instead we would be saying it's the best game of all time.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> OoT suffers from the 3D curse along with FFVII and Super Mario 64. The first 3D games of three major franchises all mistaken as the best of their respective series.



Now see here, whipper snapper!  It is not the same thing at all. 

If simply being 3D was the only advantage OoT held over the other games then you might be on to something. Its not though. It had the best music, best atmosphere and the best pacing. Plus it had this guy: 

​
What are you even gonna do with that? Do you even know what you're gonna do wit-NOTHING! You can't do nothing with that guy because he's sitting on top of the world! And the world is inferior Zelda games!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

I enjoyed MC more than MM.. yeah that is me..


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

ALTTP

other arguments

Invalid


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Now see here, whipper snapper!  It is not the same thing at all.
> 
> If simply being 3D was the only advantage OoT held over the other games then you might be on to something. Its not though. It had the best music


I guess I can grant you that.



> best atmosphere


Not sure about that. I think MM has it beat.



> and the best pacing.


I suppose.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> ALTTP
> 
> other arguments
> 
> Invalid



OoT

The truth doesn't need an argument.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

too bad OOT isn't the truth.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

The truth? You can't handle the truth.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

pretty sure no one will be able to handle 3D ALTTP


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll concede if that's ever the case.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Not sure about that. I think MM has it beat.



They were going for different things and MM succeeded with what is was shooting for. Still, nothing beats riding around Hyrule on a stormy night. NOTHING.


----------



## voozel (Feb 17, 2012)

just wanna say best fucking game ever


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

voozel said:


> just wanna say best fucking game ever



Have to be more specific there, bud. What are you referring to?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol OoT obviously.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol ALTTP more like it


----------



## voozel (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Have to be more specific there, bud. What are you referring to?



im a fan of every one of the Zelda games ..my fave are ocarina of time..wind waker and twilight princess


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Close enough, mentioning both OoT and WW, i'll just ignore the TP comment.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

Best commercial ever? 

Who knew the Japanese watched In Living Color and Micheal Jackson in the 90s. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2TBHppHX1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Love that commercial.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

I love that they immediately start dancing again after Ganon comes.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Even ALTTP has the best commercials


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

I wonder who the hell Suchadarapou is.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I wonder who the hell Suchadarapou is.



Sage Dude. Gives you hints and thing from his stone tablet cell phone throughout ALttP.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

That friend had a name?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Zelda, Link, Ganon. Pretty sure those are the only names in the franchise.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Zelda, Link, Ganon. Pretty sure those are the only names in the franchise.



Navi, Tingle, Tetra, Vaati, Ezlo, Malon, Talon etc.

Though I understand what you mean


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

I gotta admit this is a pretty badass commercial. It feels like I'm watching Diablo or Demon Souls.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JntHVUp7m4E[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NElFLzgdUs[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: Better quality video


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Navi, Tingle, Tetra, Vaati, Ezlo, Malon, Talon etc.
> 
> Though I understand what you mean



the fuck are the words you listing?

Are you sexually harassing Gnome, Scizor?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> the fuck are the words you listing?
> 
> Are you sexually harassing Gnome, Scizor?



Not just Gnome


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

Since it seems to be TV time....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Pacs3hyHLo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

Used to love this commercial... though now that I think about it WW is the LAST Zelda game that needed that kind of dark, serious advertising. Very weird choice there.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

I remember that ww commercial.

It's so inappropriate.

loved it though.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

I still want the Legend of Zelda that brought about the name Zelda.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

Whilst thou soar?

Or Whilst thou suck?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itTQx8b0I1s&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

What in the?  Nothing says A Link to The Past like monsters on subways. 

If ONLY ALttP was actually what this ad made it out to be. There would be no debate of the best Zelda ever.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah Alttp is so intense it makes you pee your pants and see Obi Wan Kenobi on subways.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 17, 2012)

Some games have the weirdest commercials... I think FFIV has the weirdest one I've ever seen. 



Furious George said:


> _A Link To The Past Review​ _
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _As a stand-alone game_
> ...



You have seen the light.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2012)

ALttP is the light, MM is the dark.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4vUeIP4heY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McHPbvj9LL4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

*A Zelda marathon and Charity Drive*

They are streaming all the main Zelda from LoZ to SS live. 

Support this you imbeciles.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

But they tryin' to hustle me!


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

That's pretty cool, I'll support it later on in the day.  Can't wait until they get to OoT.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

So 8 games then? I see they left out Twlight Princess. HA


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

The World said:


> But they tryin' to hustle me!



 

WHATEVER its 2012! Give a dolla and make a little brat smile! 



Eternal Goob said:


> That's pretty cool, I'll support it later on in the day.  Can't wait until they get to OoT.



Cool. 

I'll be checking in every once in a while.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

That guy who donated a $100 is awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

One of them their favorite is LA, yay love for LA.


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2012)

That boss looks harder than any recent boss that I've played against.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *A Zelda marathon and Charity Drive*
> 
> They are streaming all the main Zelda from LoZ to SS live.
> 
> Support this you imbeciles.



I would, but I currently do not have a penny to my name.  I gave my last two dollars to my mom for groceries. 


Edit: They're going to do OoT now.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

I should play skyward Sword

on one hand it can't be worse than TP

on the other hand it's on the Wii exclusively and thus must be worse cause I have to wave my arms around like a jackass.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

You _should _play it.


jackass.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2012)

I want A link to the past and the Minish cap on my 3DS 

But I guess that's impossible atm


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I should play skyward Sword
> 
> on one hand it can't be worse than TP
> 
> on the other hand it's on the Wii exclusively and thus must be worse cause *I have to wave my arms around like a jackass.*



Lol no.
Just 1 arm at most.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

That's one jackass arm flailing too many


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That's one jackass arm flailing too many



Your loss I suppose.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah but he doesn't end up looking like a jackass for 20+hours. I played SS and now I have to live with that shame.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah but he doesn't end up looking like a jackass for 20+hours. I played SS and now I have to live with that shame.



That shame...
The fact that you consider it to be a shame is something you should be ashamed of.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

I am a very shameful person, alas I will just sweep all my shame under the rug of life and kill myself in 10 years.


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I am a very shameful person, alas I will just sweep all my shame under the rug of life and kill myself in 10 years.



At least you have it all planned out....


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2012)

Good to see that Hyrule Hustlers have raised over a $1,700.  And they have just started playing Majora's Mask.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2012)

I think Gnome is the only person who openly expresses his distaste with Skyward Sword's motion controls. The only issue I have with them is the shitty re-calibration. Everything else works fine.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm the only one telling the truth!


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2012)

If you're the only one who has issues with it then it's obviously your own issues with motion controls


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah they suck. And I think George agrees with me, so thats like...everyone who matters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2012)

I didn't have a problem with SS motion control.. none...probably my opinion do not matter..


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2012)

The motion controls started to piss me off after a certain point. Don't know if it was my fault but if more than a few people had issues with it. 

Guys, support the thing! Support the thing! They are currently playing Majora's Mask.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

I never played Majora's Mask. I don't want to be spoiled. 

I'm still waiting on that upgraded 3DS remake.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2012)

Dude, the 3DS thing is just a rumor.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

NEVER!


----------



## Furious George (Feb 19, 2012)

^The second link is referring to a completely new Zelda game.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 19, 2012)

The World said:


> I never played Majora's Mask. I don't want to be spoiled.



It's going to be a while before a 3DS counterpart comes out.  Majora's Mask is fun though.  There's no shame in playing the N64 counterpart first.


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2012)

Death count 1...I would die at least ten times throughout a game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2012)

MM remake can't make the game better.. just play the N64 one..


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ^The second link is referring to a completely new Zelda game.



If you read the whole thing they bring up MM remake coming out after a new Zelda 3DS title. 



Malvingt2 said:


> MM remake can't make the game better.. just play the N64 one..



I don't have a N64. 

The graphics in OOT remake are 10x better than the blocky polygons of the original. Just sayin'


----------



## dream (Feb 19, 2012)

> The graphics in OOT remake are 10x better than the blocky polygons of the original. Just sayin'



Was anything added to the game?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Was anything added to the game?



I believe Master Quest was included; a Boss Rush mode; if I remember right, some few changes in dungeons, Water Temple at least being one of them; and some tutorial type videos (I think?).

Looks better at least


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Was anything added to the game?


 also the gameplay feels better and smooth. Great update!


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah yes, in the 64 version, the frame rate was 18 f/s, but in the 3DS version, it's 30 f/s.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't remember the f/s being that bad 

It was probably because it was consistent, but even then I would have noticed it.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, the game has constant frame rate.  The f/s was satisfactory for the game and it didn't have slow downs or lag, which is more noticeable than a constant slow f/s.  Though play something like F-Zero X, which had 60 f/s and then play Ocarina of Time right afterwards.  A difference in f/s should be noticeable.  However, the f/s for both games were optimized, so it's not like it's trying to play a PC game on Ultra settings while having a slow CPU and weak GPU.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 19, 2012)

The little imperfections in OoT 64 are what makes the game perfect.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 19, 2012)

I didn't mean to imply that I thought the game was flawed for not having a higher f/s though. 

Plus fighting Arwings is cool.

[YOUTUBE]H10Tl3sTpWM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The little imperfections in OoT 64 are what makes the game perfect.


Well reason why Miyamoto told the team in charge of the Remake to leave the bugs and glitch in it..


----------



## Scizor (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Well reason why Miyamoto told the team in charge of the Remake to leave the bugs and glitch in it..



Quite some glitches were removed, actually.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Quite some glitches were removed, actually.


 really now? and here I though they didn't do that.. anyway I am going to replay MM....


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2012)

Well, *The Zelda Marathon/Charity Drive for Child's Play has officially ended.*

The  raised $2,500 in 3 days... Not bad at all. If they do it next year it should more than double that assuming they get the word out a bit earlier next time.

Shout-out to Gaawa-Chan who pretty much led the fellas by the hand in their playthrough. Nice going, Gaawa.  

Thanks to anyone who gave and supported.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 20, 2012)

That was 72 hours of finger-breaking, brain-straining work... on both the part of the players and myself. 

It's too bad they went into the games so unprepared... they would have gotten through MM and TWW too in the same amount of time.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

If I had any money, I would have donated.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> If I had any money, I would have donated.



I would have, too.  Instead I helped out with the games.  I also won a bet and got someone else to donate 5$.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2012)

Ya some broke suckas....


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

I get paid next week, not broke for long!

Also, $1000 a month housing is too much, need to get my own apartment next year.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I get paid next week, not broke for long!
> 
> Also, $1000 a month housing is too much,* need to get my own apartment next year.*



You and me both. 

-------------------------

Also, *replaying Ocarina of Time.* The marathon got me hungry for it. Couldn't resist.

When I am through I will fairly judge if it is as awesome as I remember (SPOILER: so far it is) and if it is better than ALttP. 

I am Furious and I have spoken.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You and me both.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


ahh you can't find a way to play the remake?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> ahh you can't find a way to play the remake?



Nah, don't wanna wait for a 3DS. 

What are the major differences between the original and 3DS version, graphics aside?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What are the major differences between the original and 3DS version, graphics aside?





Yasuri said:


> I believe Master Quest was included; a Boss Rush mode; if I remember right, some few changes in dungeons, Water Temple at least being one of them; and some tutorial type videos (I think?).
> 
> Looks better at least





Yasuri said:


> Ah yes, in the 64 version, the frame rate was 18 f/s, but in the 3DS version, it's 30 f/s.




Screenshots:


*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Furious George (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay so the Master Quest and graphics are the major difference? 

I'll buy the 3DS version anyway and just play the original now.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 21, 2012)

100% replayed ALttP this evening... pek


----------



## themg3 (Feb 21, 2012)

I want to know, does anyone think the city in the sky from tpis related to skyloft??


----------



## Furious George (Feb 21, 2012)

themg3 said:


> I want to know, does anyone think the city in the sky from tpis related to skyloft??



I don't think there is any real relation between the two... its possible that the CiTS is one of the many other Sky Islands though to be found in SS, sort of like the Isles of Songs.


----------



## themg3 (Feb 21, 2012)

True on that, its just the ooccos living there remimded me of the skyloftians in SS.. Thought they could have evolved or something due to the human like face of the ooccos as well as human intelligence


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Tried to play Majora's Mask the other night.


Emulator sucks and it was slow so I quit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tried to play Majora's Mask the other night.
> 
> 
> Emulator sucks and it was slow so I quit.



Get a better computer, the emulator works fine.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Stop squirting your Ultros juice on your old ass computer and maybe then it will work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

My computer is perfect, the emulator sucks.

Or the plugins do.

Or maybe the configuration--but I have no Internet to it's hard to research the best settings.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 21, 2012)

Well what emulator, version, plug-ins, and settings are you using, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

CBA

I tinkered with it this morning and it ran fine, but then I was like, "Fuck this, the controls are gay" and quit.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 23, 2012)

Hmm, never used that one before.  I've only used Project 64, 1964,  UltraHLE, and Corn.  Though what do you mean by controls?  Are you talking about the joystick?  Like the characters only moving slow and walking?  Are you using an analog joystick?  Generally there's a setting saying "Dead Zone"  to align the tolerance of the sensitivity.  Although for games that I can get around, I just reserve the controls for the z and l button and analog joystick and digital d-pad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

So finally I have time to replay Minish Cap.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2012)

Just beat the Water Temple in OoT.

Its not half as frustrating as it was when I was 13. Now its just awesome.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Going back to something you had issues with when you are younger is often always easier than it was then.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2012)

I knew it would be a bit easier of course but I at least thought there would be one moment when I stop and really get confused....

anyway, onward to Gerudo Valley!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Did you do the water temple before the fire temple?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 27, 2012)

Ah yes the Water Temple, so many people didn't pay much attention in the cut scene in the middle room on the first floor when you raised the water level and didn't see the path revealed when the block raised up in the water.  So much rage because of that, lol.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Did you do the water temple before the fire temple?



Nope. Did Fire first. Its the correct way.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Water Temple first, always.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Ah yes the Water Temple, so many people didn't pay much attention in the cut scene in the middle room on the first floor when you raised the water level and didn't see the path revealed when the block raised up in the water.  So much rage because of that, lol.



That's the exact part that almost got me. lol. I saw it pretty early on this time so the rest of the temple was a breeze (though I had to backtrack for the one key behind the yellow-eye door in the mid-level). You realize how well-made this dungeon was when it isn't making you cry.



Gnome said:


> Water Temple first, always.



Nuh uh cause'-and you can't even answer this so don't try-cause' how come they Sheik says the journey will take you "over mountains" before she says "beneath the water" then? The game wants you to go for Fire first. Why you do wrong on the game so hard?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

She speaks in opposites-cause'. Think about it, makes total sense because japan.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 27, 2012)

How about this:

Shadow or Spirit Temple first?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> How about this:
> 
> Shadow or Spirit Temple first?



I usually go for the Shadow Temple first so I can save the best temple in the game (and possibly in the series) for last, but I actually forgot how to get into the Shadow Temple so I'm forced to do Spirit first. 

Don't tell me how to get to Shadow btw. Enjoying playing this game blind.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I usually go for the Shadow Temple first so I can save the best temple in the game (and possibly in the series) for last, but I actually forgot how to get into the Shadow Temple so I'm forced to do Spirit first.
> 
> Don't tell me how to get to Shadow btw. Enjoying playing this game blind.



Yeah I usually finish the Shadow Temple first and then go to the Spirit Temple afterwards.  

Spirit Temple music has to be my favorite one out of all the temples in the game. 

Though Ganon's Tower has to be my favorite area solely for the fact that you get the Golden Gauntlets there.  Tossing those large stone blocks up into the air was fun.  Too bad there weren't more instances where you could use those.  Also, I kind of wish you could hold the Biggeron's sword with one hand with the Golden Gauntlets.  Don't see why it wouldn't work.  O well.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm also one for doing the Shadow Temple first before the Spirit Temple.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 27, 2012)

Aeon said:


> I'm also one for doing the Shadow Temple first before the Spirit Temple.



Same here. I've always gone in the order that Navi prompts.


This is off-topic but:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just finished playing Dragon View, a nice SNES action RPG. It had a very weird story-telling style.  The game was sort of like a cross between Secret of Mana and a Tales of game but with one character like Crystalis. I liked that the NPCs were useful and that several of them actually got developed decently.

Now that I've slaked my thirst for an old-school RPG, I'm going to start playing Super Metroid for the first time in a moment.  Hope I don't get owned; as much as I love Mario, Castlevania, Journey to Silius, etc... I've never been great at side-scrolling platformers/shooters.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 27, 2012)

I've done all the temples except for Ganon's castle and now have 99 skulltulas. I hate this. This is my second time playing this game too.

EVERY SINGLE TIME :rage


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> I've done all the temples except for Ganon's castle and now have 99 skulltulas. I hate this. This is my second time playing this game too.
> 
> EVERY SINGLE TIME :rage



Check the overworld map and then each dungeon.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 27, 2012)

Did anyone beat the Shadow Temple without the Lens of Truth?  Of course it's much easier once you know what to expect.

Did you get the one in the hole next to a tree close to the Castle's side entrance (around where you wake up Talon) as a kid?  A lot of people miss that one...and use it to get 100 skulltulas. :rolleyes


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 27, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Check the overworld map and then each dungeon.


The marketplace is glowing and there is a triangle above the lost woods. I think the triangle is part of a sub-quest and the glow is from Ganon's castle. What do you mean?

Oh, I see. You're telling me to go back and redo every level. 





Yasuri said:


> Did anyone beat the Shadow Temple without the Lens of Truth?  Of course it's much easier once you know what to expect.


Getting the lens of truth was one of the first things I did on my first trip back into the past. I'm not brave enough to do that.



> Did you get the one in the hole next to a tree close to the Castle's side entrance (around where you wake up Talon) as a kid?  A lot of people miss that one...and use it to get 100 skulltulas. :rolleyes


I think I got that one. I'll go back and check. EDIT: Yes, I did.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 27, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Did anyone beat the Shadow Temple without the Lens of Truth?  Of course it's much easier once you know what to expect.



I did this once.  Most of it is pretty easy but there are some parts... blegh... well, really it's only one part.  That room with the moving invisible platform on a chain?  Sigh...




Golden Circle said:


> Oh, I see. You're telling me to go back and redo every level.



No.  The overworld map places skulltula icons by names of areas you've gotten them all in, so check the overworld map's locations for those icons and if you still don't find your missing skulltula, enter each dungeon and check the dungeon maps for the icons. *bangs head against desk* at least you aren't as bad as those Hyrule hustler guys... trying to get them through the Zelda games was rather agonizing at times. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn it; I can't play Super Metroid.  It must be the rom... I keep dying the second I start the game.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 27, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No.  The overworld map places skulltula icons by names of areas you've gotten them all in, so check the overworld map's locations for those icons and if you still don't find your missing skulltula, enter each dungeon and check the dungeon maps for the icons. *bangs head against desk* at least you aren't as bad as those Hyrule hustler guys... trying to get them through the Zelda games was rather agonizing at times.


Hey, I didn't notice that. Thanks! It's in Zora's Domain. I had thought it was in the water temple. *reps*




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it; I can't play Super Metroid.  It must be the rom... I keep dying the second I start the game.


Check your zsnes settings.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Last night I beat the Earth Temple in MC. Now I got the bombs and the spin attack..


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2012)

Ended up doing Shadow Temple first anyway and wow.... that temple is pretty dark. I don't think I ever noticed the bloody rooms with the torture devices before.  And the walls with eyes tell you "Here is gathered Hyrule's bloody history of greed and hatred." I'm sure there are a lot of theories about the history of this dungeon.



Yasuri said:


> Spirit Temple music has to be my favorite one out of all the temples in the game.



Yes. Its really good.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 27, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Hey, I didn't notice that. Thanks! It's in Zora's Domain. I had thought it was in the water temple. *reps*



Yup.  Most people who have trouble with the skulltula quest forget to check the maps.



> Check your zsnes settings.



I can't figure out what's wrong.  I'm going to play Super Mario RPG instead; that's another classic I missed out on.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Ended up doing Shadow Temple first anyway and wow.... that temple is pretty dark. I don't think I ever noticed the bloody rooms with the torture devices before.  And the walls with eyes tell you "Here is gathered Hyrule's bloody history of greed and hatred." *I'm sure there are a lot of theories about the history of this dungeon.*


OoT is not MM George, stop pretending like it is.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> OoT is not MM George, stop pretending like it is.









Just sayin'.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2012)

OoT is much better than MM, don't know what you're getting at WPK.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trCf9eCmIHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Feb 28, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trCf9eCmIHY[/YOUTUBE]



I think... I think that was the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I think... I think that was the greatest thing I've ever seen.


 glad that you like it, sharing is power.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Just sayin'.


That compared to the two articles I posted on Majora's Mask...




Gnome said:


> OoT is much better than MM, don't know what you're getting at WPK.


I wasn't arguing quality, even though I think MM is the superior game of the two by a fair margin that wasn't the point of my post. The nature of MM's storyline lends itself much more to theories than most anything in OoT.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 29, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> That compared to the two articles I posted on Majora's Mask...
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't arguing quality, even though I think MM is the superior game of the two by a fair margin that wasn't the point of my post. The nature of MM's storyline lends itself much more to theories than most anything in OoT.



I wasn't saying that to compare it to MM. I already said that MM definitely had the deeper story. I was just saying it cause' it caught my attention.

Relax, Kiba. This is a safe place.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 29, 2012)

Just found a game guide to Twilight Princess and I remembered I had barely started that game. 

This weekend is gonna be quite the thrill ride.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 29, 2012)

You are in for one of the most lackluster Zelda rides of your life!


----------



## quizmasterG (Feb 29, 2012)

i love zelda games! i recently beat windwaker, phantom hourglass.. then i went to twilight princess and was disapointed

i found it boring, had better graphics but the gameplay lacked

how about a new windwaker on wii!


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You are in for one of the most lackluster Zelda rides of your life!



I think you're confusing Twilight Princess with Zelda II, Phantom Hourglass, and Spirit Tracks. Maybe Minish Cap but that was the only Zelda I never played.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I think you're confusing Twilight Princess with Zelda II, Phantom Hourglass, and Spirit Tracks. Maybe *Minish Cap* but that was the only Zelda I never played.


 try to play it.. Game is probably the best 2D Zelda. "I am replaying right now" MC, Alttp and LA. Hard to pick which is the best 2D Zelda..


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

I was going to give it a shot when it came out on the 3DS store because I heard some people were able to download it but... it never made it to the store.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I was going to give it a shot when it came out on the 3DS store because I heard some people were able to download it but... it never made it to the store.



you didn't get your 3DS at Launch? because I got the game free with the  Ambassadors program before the price drop...


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

No, I felt like it would be a waste of money for $250 when I knew there was going to be a price drop before the year ended.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah, it's a huge waste of money seeing as how you can get those separately for under $200 now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> No, I felt like it would be a waste of money for $250 when I knew there was going to be a price drop before the year ended.


 I see, well I believe that MC is coming to The eshop soon or later..


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it will be. They won't just let some 3DS owners download it and not others. 

I'm still waiting for more VC titles


----------



## Furious George (Feb 29, 2012)

What the?!? Whys is Ganondork coughing up green muck? They censored one of my favorite parts of OoT!?!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What the?!? Whys is Ganondork coughing up green muck? They censored one of my favorite parts of OoT!?!


 they are two version of Oot because of that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome said:


> I'm pretty sure it will be. They won't just let some 3DS owners download it and not others.
> 
> I'm still waiting for more VC titles


Better hope it's less than 40mb otherwise it will take you 15 days to download according to green team.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 29, 2012)

Flawless logic


----------



## Furious George (Feb 29, 2012)

_Ocarina of Time Q&A​_​​
Yeah, so I just beat this game but didn't want to do a full review of it because y'know whatever. So instead I'll be just answering key questions that I pose... to myself.  

*So is this game just as good as you remember it?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



For all intents and purposes, yes. The reasons I fell in love with this game haven't really diminished with time. Now I'm just able to articulate it better. 




*Is this still the best Zelda, nay, the best game ever?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, to me it is. Sorry haters.




*B-b-but what about A Link to The Past?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hi Zenieth. Hi Gaawa-chan.

I think this game comes the closest to beating out OoT and I'd never argue with anyone who said its better. I believe WolfPrinceKouga said something to the effect of it being the greatest action-adventure game ever and I agree with that. *When it comes to intensity and that epic sense of pure dominance and power, ALttP is king. The adventure is most thrilling with that game... with OoT, however, I think the adventure is better realized.* Between the pacing and atmosphere and thriving world and just the feel of Link OoT ultimately does a better job of putting you in a real, honest-to-goodness quest. With ALttP there's never a dull moment but it can be argued you become too powerful far too suddenly. You don't feel like a boy in a world that is far bigger than him for every long... and in that sense I would argue that OoT is more faithful to the spirit of Legend of Zelda NES than ALttP. 

Boom. There it is.




*What about Majora's Mask though, you stupid nostalgia goggled monkey?!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hi WolfPrinceKouga. 

Okay, real talk for a moment.... I have to admit that the gap between OoT and MM is even wider than I thought (sorry, WolfPrince). I love MM, I really do, but after replaying OoT I have to say that it is far clearer to me that it is superior. *Better dungeons, better bosses, better overworld, better pacing, and while its arguable that OoT has better music than MM I will say that music is definitely used to greater effect in OoT. *Think about the way the Hyrule theme rolls out to you as the sun rises... its brilliant. Again though, when someone says MM is the better game I won't give them too much slack. MM is an extraordinary game and my idea of a perfect sequel. Its just not OoT.



*Why I never! What about Wind Waker and the others then?!?! *


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wind Waker is a favorite of mine, but OoT is still clearly better to me. *As fantastic as it was, even the most ardent WW fan has to admit that a lot of flaws need to be overlooked in WW.* Not really the case with OoT.

Legend of Zelda NES holds a special place in my heart, as I'm sure it does anyone who's played it. Apart from the fact that it is far FAR less challenging* I think OoT is the natural evolution of the original Legend of Zelda the same way Super Mario 64 is the natural evolution of the original Super Mario Bros.* Nothing wrong with that. 

As for Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess.... just no. I think they are fine games in their own right (no matter how much I rag on TP) but they are not even close on any level.... apart from graphics which are to be expected.




*You know what really curdles my cheese about you OoT fanboys? You act like its flawless or something! Do you still think OoT is flawless?!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nooooo... not exactly.

For one thing, the game hasn't aged well in the graphics department.* While the 16-bit goodness of ALttP seems to get better with time, N64 graphics became outdated like 2 seconds after it was released.* Character models are blocky and Adult Link looks disgusting. All that being said though you get used to the visuals pretty quickly and a lot of the landscapes are still quite beautiful.

Another thing that sort of bothered me was moving around Hyrule Field. *Quite frankly, walking around as Young Link is a chore. You don't notice it so much in the first playthrough when you're still enamored with the weather and the hills and what have you, but if you just want to get to point A to point B you will feel the strain.* Luckily though there is Epona, warp points through the Ocarina and interconnected paths to smooth it out considerably. 

That's... really about it. 




*I hate you.... do you think that there will ever be a Zelda to surpass OoT?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*I think anything is possible with Nintendo.
*
I'm sure people thought that Super Mario World would never be topped but then came Super Mario 64... and then came Galaxy to completely top that. 

*Do I think they will do it with the way they seem to be taking the series? Most likely no. I think the Zelda's after WW; still great games mind you, are feeling more like busy-work than real quests. Dungeons feel more like levels, puzzles feel like action set-pieces and exploration is choked.* But, hey, you never know...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Still have yet to play OoT.

I will probably do so when I get my 3DS--which I'm not sure when that will actually happen. Shit has no games.

Then again, I have 700 bucks now that I didn't have last week due to a work bonus, so... I guess I could waste my money on a console that has a total of 2 games on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

@Furious George

Great post.. Now find a damn way to play LA and MC fool..


----------



## Jeroen (Feb 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> try to play it.. Game is probably the best 2D Zelda. "I am replaying right now" MC, Alttp and LA. Hard to pick which is the best 2D Zelda..



LA is the only right answer.

LA > all.


LA. 

LA.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 29, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> @Furious George
> 
> Great post.. Now find a damn way to play LA and MC fool..



I will I will! 

My tax return check is bigger than I thought so I should be getting a 3DS real soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> LA is the only right answer.
> 
> LA > all.
> 
> ...


lolol Maybe just maybe 



Furious George said:


> I will I will!
> 
> My tax return check is fatter than I thought so I should be getting a 3DS real soon.


 alright but you can only download LA right now from eshop.. MC it is Ambassadors program only .


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

LA is quality

Not ALTTP quality

but pretty damn quality.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

OOT> Your mom.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 29, 2012)

Too bad it isn't better than ALTTP though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 29, 2012)

Someone buy me that game.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Too bad it isn't better than ALTTP though.



That's not bad at all.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 29, 2012)

OoT the best, go George, fight the power.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 29, 2012)

> I love MM, I really do, but after replaying OoT I have to say that it is far clearer to me that it is superior. Better dungeons, better bosses, better overworld, better pacing


And MM has better gameplay, a better storyline, better characters and a better atmosphere. Its all about what you're looking for I guess. All I thought Zelda needed to reach the next level was good characters and a good story and MM gave me that. The other games do certain areas better but it does the best all around.



> and while its arguable that OoT has better music than MM I will say that music is definitely used to greater effect in OoT. Think about the way the Hyrule theme rolls out to you as the sun rises... its brilliant.


I'd say OoT has better music just because a lot of MM's music, to my remembrance, is remixed OoT songs. Though when it comes to usage, MM does it around just as good. You mention the Hyrule theme as the sun rises, I mention how the Clock Town song changes from day to day. On the second day its faster, to express time is passing quickly and you need to hurry up what you're doing. On the third day, it gets darker to express the impending doom of the moon falling on the land.


----------



## The World (Feb 29, 2012)

No                .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Too bad it isn't better than ALTTP though.



But... it IS better than ALttP.  Didn't you see my post?





Gnome said:


> OoT the best, go George, fight the power.



I'm doin' this for my homies who fell in the old Zelda wars from yonder years... they died being accused of nostalgia goggles. 

Big ups to Li'l Deku and Boomers. Gone but not forgotten.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> And MM has better gameplay, a better storyline, better characters and a better atmosphere. Its all about what you're looking for I guess. All I thought Zelda needed to reach the next level was good characters and a good story and MM gave me that. The other games do certain areas better but it does the best all around.
> 
> 
> I'd say OoT has better music just because a lot of MM's music, to my remembrance, is remixed OoT songs. Though when it comes to usage, MM does it around just as good. You mention the Hyrule theme as the sun rises, I mention how the Clock Town song changes from day to day. On the second day its faster, to express time is passing quickly and you need to hurry up what you're doing. On the third day, it gets darker to express the impending doom of the moon falling on the land.



Well I can't argue with these points, except maybe better atmosphere if I had a mind too. 

I'll say it again... you need to play SS soon. Would love to see what you thought of it.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll play SS when the Wii U comes out, as I said before. From what I hear of it, I think I'll either like it a fair deal more or a fair deal less than you. I don't view WW as highly as you do and SS seems to be most similar to WW, though I've also heard its a rather unique experience that is hard to fully explain which is kind of right up MM's ally.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I'll play SS when the Wii U comes out, as I said before. From what I hear of it, I think I'll either like it a fair deal more or a fair deal less than you. I don't view WW as highly as you do and SS seems to be most similar to WW, though I've also heard its a rather unique experience that is hard to fully explain *which is kind of right up MM's ally*.





> *which is kind of right up MM's ally.*





> *which is kind of right up MM's ally.*





> *which is kind of right up MM's ally.*





> *which is kind of right up MM's ally.*



No. 

No no no no no heaven save us all, NO.  

Do not go into this game thinking about MM at all. If you do (especially you) I can guarantee that you will end up breaking the disc over your knee.

I can at least cure you of that crazy talk right now. Its pretty different from the other Zelda's but not the MM kind of different.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't worry, I never thought it was dark and gritty or anything. Its easy to tell from trailers and the few gameplay videos I've seen that its not. I do appreciate it when a Zelda does something unique though, which seems to be the case with SS.

I didn't break TP over my knee so I can assure you that the game disk will remain whole.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, I know you didn't think SS was dark and gritty. That's not what I meant really. 

I don't want to force my opinion on you before you play it but MM is different from other Zelda's in a creative and unexpected kind of way while SS is different in a "well, its about time this series had that!" sort of way. Arguably in some ways the uniqueness of SS isn't a good thing.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 3, 2012)

Off-topic:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Was playing Super Mario RPG, but took a break from that to have a go at Sweet Home for the NES.  What a gem that game is; I was very impressed.  It's arguably the best NES turn-based RPG I've played...


----------



## Dei (Mar 3, 2012)

fanart dump


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 4, 2012)

^ I've seen those, but I haven't seen the art your set is made from.  Share, plz? :33


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, I know you didn't think SS was dark and gritty. That's not what I meant really.
> 
> I don't want to force my opinion on you before you play it but MM is different from other Zelda's in a creative and unexpected kind of way while SS is different in a "well, its about time this series had that!" sort of way. Arguably in some ways the uniqueness of SS isn't a good thing.



I want a Link that's all dark and gritty and shit.

Crouching around in the shadows then stabbing people in the neck.

Jumping off cliffs and impaling monsters in the heart.

Breaking into Zelda's castle at night, beating the shit out of her father and then fucking her wildly.

Busting down people's homes and breaking all their jars and stealing their rupees............oh wait we can already do that.


----------



## Dei (Mar 4, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ I've seen those, but I haven't seen the art your set is made from.  Share, plz? :33



Here ya go


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]vr4Cw4ODu9Y[/YOUTUBE]

This is kind of old but if you haven't checked this out you should give it a listen. Very well-done music video.

If you have watched this already and if you're awesome enough I suggest muting the sound on the vid and syncing this track to the video instead: 












WARNING, this song with that video may give you nightmares. 

Thinking about making a MM music video with this song myself.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

Listening to the 4 min track is better.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Listening to the 4 min track is better.



I thought so too. The song is from the soundtrack of a terrible movie (Diary of The Dead) but it works really well with depressing stuff. 

I may attempt to make a music video with that song but I'm still learning about video-editing and things so it probably won't be good.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 5, 2012)

Deiboom said:


> Here ya go



Thanks. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh, that's the last time I play a game for my sister.  She wanted to see Sweet Home herself so I played it through a second time.  In the middle of it we got a phone call from her teacher saying she wasn't turning in her work.  I told her that I was going to inform our mom (she was bound to find out sooner or later) and she called me a stupid bitch and then insisted that I continue playing the game for her.  What the fuck is wrong with that girl...?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome video George. It works better with the music you posted, though it may work even better if I synch the Gary Jules version of Mad World with it

Going to try now.

Edit: It works almost as well.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 5, 2012)

So i finally found the time to beat Skyward Sword.

To me, Skyward sword was interesting. Mainly because, for a long time, I've accepted the oncoming Zelda games for what they were and enjoyed them. Skyward Sword was the first game where it changed enough stuff where I had a bunch of things that made me think "Wow, they really did this better." and a bunch of things where I though "Wow, they really fucked this up beyond comprehension." So in that regard, I respect SS; it changed the Zelda formula enough that it was capable of doing something wrong. Essentially, I really liked the new combat and motion controls, the graphic style (as well as all the aesthetic elements such as music), the ability to customize your experience (with medallions, shields, and the adventure pouch in general) and the plot and characters were really enjoyable. Hated the forced linearity, the lack of a "real" overworld, the RPG elements (in the crafting items) and the tremendous fucking amount of artificial extension based on repetition.

Also, in terms of memorable set pieces, Skyward Sword is probably at the top of my list, especially by the ending (What's with Nintendo and making up for disappointing Zelda games with AMAZING final boss battles?) although in terms of the overall experience, I'd put it at the very bottom of that list.

So yeah, while i certainly enjoyed Skyward Sword and respect it for being even more experimental than Wind Waker, i never want to see this format in another Zelda again.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 5, 2012)

The biggest problem with Skyward sword was collecting that damn song in the final stages of the game and going back to a dungeon. What the fuck were they thinking, bringing you back to a dungeon? Everything besides that shitty section + going back to the dungeon was fantastic, IMO. They really did a good job with the last dungeon if you ask me. The game also had some of my favorite boss battle. That Demise battle was amazing. 

Everything aside from the main story was pretty boring though. The side quests were absolutely terrible, that strange world / other dimension shit was unnecessary, and there was really nothing worthwhile that you couldn't get by playing through the main story. 

As far as the main game goes - I think they came close to perfection. If they dropped the last segment it would have been perfect. Everything aside from that needs some fixing. Side quest shit excluded and main story only, I think only Ocarina of Time beats it as the best 3D Zelda. Yes, it's better than Majora's Mask, before someone brings that up.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 5, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL, brilliant. 

Tell your sis that Cyck says WW is still better than TP. 






WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Awesome video George. It works better with the music you posted, though it may work even better if I synch the Gary Jules version of Mad World with it
> 
> Going to try now.
> 
> Edit: It works almost as well.



Yeah, the guy should have used the Jules version to begin with.



Deathbringerpt said:


> So i finally found the time to beat Skyward Sword.
> 
> To me, Skyward sword was interesting. Mainly because, for a long time, I've accepted the oncoming Zelda games for what they were and enjoyed them. *Skyward Sword was the first game where it changed enough stuff where I had a bunch of things that made me think "Wow, they really did this better." and a bunch of things where I though "Wow, they really fucked this up beyond comprehension." So in that regard, I respect SS; it changed the Zelda formula enough that it was capable of doing something wrong. *Essentially, I really liked the new combat and motion controls, the graphic style (as well as all the aesthetic elements such as music), the ability to customize your experience (with medallions, shields, and the adventure pouch in general) and the plot and characters were really enjoyable. Hated the forced linearity, the lack of a "real" overworld, the RPG elements (in the crafting items) and the tremendous fucking amount of artificial extension based on repetition.
> 
> ...



I like this. Agree with it for the most part. The bold is especially a good way to get to the heart of SS's charm, I think.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome said:


> What the fuck were they thinking, bringing you back to a dungeon?



Two words: Wind Waker. 
Heck, I'll give you some more words: Phantom Hourglass.  Spirit Tracks.

I find it funny that ALL of the adult time-line games have a dungeon you had to go through more than once, yet SS is getting a ton of hate for it as if it's the first time this has been done.

Also, if you're 100%ing OoT or MM, you will go back into some of the dungeons in those games, the former for skulltulas and the latter for side-quests.

For all the hate it gets, TP almost completely avoided that unless you missed a dungeon poe but those were so easy to find... and there are only... six optional dungeon poes?, there's no need to return.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Two words: Wind Waker.
> Heck, I'll give you some more words: Phantom Hourglass.  Spirit Tracks.
> 
> I find it funny that ALL of the adult time-line games have a dungeon you had to go through more than once, yet SS is getting a ton of hate for it as if it's the first time this has been done.
> ...



Well, with OoT and MM you destroy your own point. You return to dungeons IF you're trying to 100% it. SS throws it at you as apart of the main quest for no other reason than to pad out the game. 

Also, there is a lot to be said for context and the way the backtracking is presented. In WW the game provides you with a very good reason to go back, assuming you're talking about Forsaken Fortress. With SS there is no finesse to your going back there. You have to get magic water... and the doors are locked again... BOOM, there it is. Screw motivation, we are going full busy-work here!

Another thing to consider is that fans expect the series to grow out of things like this. SS had so many innovations that showed the series moving forward that a forced, hackney excuse to backtrack an entire dungeon feels all the more ancient and out-of-place. It sticks out like a sore thumb. 

Also, WW is awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

WW is awesome

that ocean inbetween it

is not.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Quiet you. OoT> ALttP.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

It's cute that you believe that lie.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

What's not cute are the accusations. Why it gotta be a lie? ALttP was cool beans and all but I just like superior games.  

WW's ocean> that thing you love about ALttP the most.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

I would agree

but I don't make up cute lies.

that and I can barely keep myself from laughing my ass off at WW Ocean being > anything.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

WW Ocean = SS Sky.

Everything else in WW>SS though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 6, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> For all the hate it gets, TP almost completely avoided that unless you missed a dungeon poe but those were so easy to find... and there are only... six optional dungeon poes?, there's no need to return.



For the hate it gets, TP is pretty much the only 3D Zelda that doesn't overstays its welcome in terms of game length. The only artificial extension it gets is spread out enough so you actually forget about it the moment in pops back again. And even then, it's only 3 tears hunts.

Criminally underrated Zelda game due to the insurmountable amount of hype surrounding it.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

I've always felt that way about TP.

It gets a lot of flak due to the hype it had.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

I didn't like it because of wolf form, wolfs suck.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

You don't like it because transformations and you hate transformations, Gnome

Almost as much as you hate motion controls.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

And when you put them together...well fuck that shit. Fuck TP, I'm angry now.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For the hate it gets, TP is pretty much the only 3D Zelda that doesn't overstays its welcome in terms of game length. The only artificial extension it gets is spread out enough so you actually forget about it the moment in pops back again. And even then, it's only 3 tears hunts.
> 
> Criminally underrated Zelda game due to the insurmountable amount of hype surrounding it.



Ehhh, can't say I agree there completely. 

I may end up replaying TP to see if I feel differently (why not? I'm virtually playing all the Zelda games nonstop at this point anyway), but I think saying the game's hate stems mostly from hype is giving it far too much credit. Not even getting into the specifics I will now get into specifics... 

- Wolf Link gameplay mechanics are lazy. 
- Dark world segments constrain exploration whereas in other Zelda's exploration is encouraged. 
- Trying so hard and failing to be dark. 
- Lame cutscenes. 
- Action set-pieces replacing real puzzles 
- Cool items that you barely use, making you mad that they are so cool. 
- "Not cool" items that have no business in a Zelda game (like that hover thing? just no)
- Poorly-told story.

But really not even getting into specifics () the game just never felt like a Zelda game to me. SS only barely managed to get that sense of adventure down, I think. Miyamoto-san himself said he wasn't altogether pleased with how TP turned out (his words was that the game was "missing something") and I think that's saying a lot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

*'The Harp Twins' discuss their choice of Skyward Sword music*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs9Lly3HDgk[/YOUTUBE]



A portion of a Nintendo Life interview with Camille and Kennerly, the Harp Twins...

NL: As well as harp covers of pop and rock songs you've also covered Ballad of the Goddess from The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword. Why did you choose this piece out of all the Zelda music?

C&K: Like the whole Zelda series, Skyward Sword has epic music! We found it so inspiring that Zelda SS utilizes a harp as its magical instrument! When we heard ?Ballad of the Goddess? for the first time, we fell in love with the stunning melodic line! It is always challenging to arrange an orchestral piece for only two harps, especially without using a backtrack to fill in around us, but we were up for the challenge!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Well, with OoT and MM you destroy your own point.



I listed three other games in the series where it's required and two where it's optional for 100% and you say that the two others 'destroy my point'?






> Also, there is a lot to be said for context and the way the backtracking is presented.



But that was not your complaint.  Your complaint was "ZOMG THEY MADE US GO THROUGH A DUNGEON TWICE THAT IS BULLSHIT!" and I find it very funny coming from a fan of WW.

That said, I'll roll with it.



> In WW the game provides you with a very good reason to go back, assuming you're talking about Forsaken Fortress. With SS there is no finesse to your going back there. You have to get magic water... and the doors are locked again... BOOM, there it is. Screw motivation, we are going full busy-work here!



Gameplay-wise, the 'reason' was exactly the same.  There is an obstacle keeping you from progressing forward.  Go back to an area you've been through and do something in order to progress forward.

Time-wise both treks back THROUGH those dungeons are on par with each other, but TO them? Hah. At least with SS you could warp directly to the entrance of the dungeon.  Sailing to the fortress is an unbelievably tedious pain in the ass because of the poorly placed warps.
And while we're at it we might as well compare the crappiest incarnation of Dead Man's Volley in the series to the trio of Stalfos in SS.
And don't even get me started on the anti-climactic crap that was the fight against the Helmaroc King.  I'll never understand why that boss is so over-hyped.

Story-wise is completely subjective and not worth going into.  I doubt you want to hear me bitching about WW anymore, anyway.



> Another thing to consider is that fans expect the series to grow out of things like this. SS had so many innovations that showed the series moving forward



Ah, I see. "It's acceptable in X because X is older and I wuuuuv X, but it's shit in Y because Y is newer and I don't like Y."  Fantastic logic right there.
'Fans' meaning YOU, right? All I'm hearing is you whining about something that has been in the series for almost a DECADE and then defending its existence in the other games because you like those games better so you give them a free pass. Double standards are pathetic. >_>



> that a forced, hackney excuse to backtrack an entire dungeon feels all the more ancient and out-of-place. It sticks out like a sore thumb.



'backtrack an entire dungeon' wut? You go through half of it at most. 

I think I know what's going on here...  I think you just hate on the backtracking because it took you a long time to find the key.  If it hadn't, you wouldn't be whining about something so incredibly quick and painless. 




Furious George said:


> But really not even getting into specifics () the game just never felt like a Zelda game to me.



Funny, my mom said the same exact thing about WW the other day. Guess who agreed with her. 

For me the greatest offenders as far as 'not feeling like a Zelda game' are the two DS games. Exploration was SHIT in those games, particularly Spirit Tracks which was incredibly constrained.  Controls were poor- better in ST, but still not great. Puzzles were crap.  Stories were mediocre at best.
Those games share a redeeming feature, though; they had good side-kicks.  Linebeck and ST Zelda were awesome.

The worst thing about this is I KNOW someone out there has read my opinion on these games and immediately dismissed it as me being some sort of... I dunno, graphics whore, and I LIKE the toon style (could REALLY benefit from more visual variety, though).  I just haven't liked the toon GAMES.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 7, 2012)

So it appears Gawwa-Chan has fangs. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> I listed three other games in the series where it's required and two where it's optional for 100% and you say that the two others 'destroy my point'?



I said in regards to MM and OoT (and ONLY MM and OoT) it destroys your own point... because it does. I didn't mention the other games because I didn't play those. 



> Gameplay-wise, the 'reason' was exactly the same.  There is an obstacle keeping you from progressing forward.  Go back to an area you've been through and do something in order to progress forward.



Pointless to mention this as my whole point was about context and presentation. Everything you do in either game is to get passed an obstacle and move forward. I see no reason for this block of words above other then to pad out your argument... it appears SS isn't the only one into that sort of thing. 



> Time-wise both treks back THROUGH those dungeons are on par with each other, but TO them? Hah. At least with SS you could warp directly to the entrance of the dungeon.  Sailing to the fortress is an unbelievably tedious pain in the ass because of the poorly placed warps.
> And while we're at it we might as well compare the crappiest incarnation of Dead Man's Volley in the series to the trio of Stalfos in SS.
> And don't even get me started on the anti-climactic crap that was the fight against the Helmaroc King.  I'll never understand why that boss is so over-hyped.



See, I can go on to just "pshaa" everything you said here as a subjective problem and that sailing there wasn't tedious for me, etc... but that would be silly, because its ALL subjective really and there would be no point in even discussing anything if-



> Story-wise is completely subjective and not worth going into.



Oh...  

Anyway, yeah, in this case story would make all the difference in the world between backtracking. If you feel like the game is giving you a good reason to go back to an area and not just BSing because they ran out of ideas then you'll go through it less begrudgingly. You can drone on about "subjectivity this yada yada yada" but motivation means everything. 




> Ah, I see. "It's acceptable in X because X is older and I wuuuuv X, but it's shit in Y because Y is newer and I don't like Y."  Fantastic logic right there.



Different time different standards, sweetie... it makes perfect sense if you think about it without raging. I can assure you I didn't make up that rule. *shrugs*

The "wuuuv" has little to nothing to do with it, as I enjoyed SS quite a bit.



> 'Fans' meaning YOU, right?



I am a fan, yes.  



> All I'm hearing is you whining about something that has been in the series for almost a DECADE and then defending its existence in the other games because you like those games better so you give them a free pass.



Then you're hearing what you wanna hear. 



> Double standards are pathetic. >_>



And WW is awesome.



> 'backtrack an entire dungeon' wut? You go through half of it at most.



Okay, granted. There goes one point in a mountain of practically nothing.



> I think I know what's going on here...  I think you just hate on the backtracking because it took you a long time to find the key.  If it hadn't, you wouldn't be whining about something so incredibly quick and painless.



I'm really not whining. Try reading my post again.  

It honestly didn't bother me too much but I did see it as a problem. You asked why its not okay in SS and why its okay in the other Zelda's, I gave you answers and you tried (stressing the tried here) to kill me for it. 

Feel free to continue objectively enjoying all the finer points of your objectively acceptable (because you don't do subjective, right?) poorly-written padding fest Skyward Sword.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Different time different standards, sweetie... it makes perfect sense if you think about it without raging. I can assure you I didn't make up that rule. *shrugs*



Is that an actual rule ?
Cause it sounds retarded as fuck....


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Technically there is truth to it throughout history

it is still retarded as fuck though.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So it appears Gawwa-Chan has fangs.



You thought otherwise?
I'm going to address this last bit first because there has been a minor misunderstanding:



> Feel free to continue objectively enjoying all the finer points of your objectively acceptable (because you don't do subjective, right?)



I never said that my points were not subjective.  But stories? Stories are COMPLETELY subjective.  It's why you get people bitching about whether Tolkien was better than Lewis or vice versa.
Case in point: you think that the context of going back to the FF justified traveling all the way back to trekking all the way through an incredibly crappy dungeon twice made it perfectly acceptable, but the context of warping to a kinda lame dungeon and going halfway through it again was not.
Someone else might feel that both were fine (me) and someone else might feel that they were both shit (?) but there is ultimately no point in discussing THAT because it inevitably boils down to "It sucks" "No, it doesn't! " "Yes it does! "
This is why you'll never see me joining a Tolkien Vs Lewis discussion... even if Tolkien is obviously superior. 



> poorly-written padding fest Skyward Sword.



^ As I just said, there's no point in talking about the story quality beyond this.  You think it's poorly-written and I don't.

As for it being a padding fest? I agree. Exactly how many of the Gratitude side-quests involved dowsing for an object? 
The thing is that I don't see WW as being any different in this regard.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Triforce hunt, the types of islands that are all basically the same island with tiny changes (fairies, dice, triangle isles, and others) that all have the same palette, the superfluous rewards for exploring these cookie-cutter islands that are all spaced absurdly far apart with inconveniently placed warps (and they are UTTERLY superfluous because the game is so easy), the weird chests that you could 'only find at night' that might as well have not been in the game for all the worth they had, the statue side-quest that gives you NO reason to eve mask how threadbare WW was, with MULTIPLE dungeons cut from it.  What's more the game's exploration (much like SS's, unfortunately) becomes nothing more then going to the X marked on the map.  In essence, "exploration" in WW's overworld became 'go to point X' and not 'explore area X' and exploration of most of the islands involved doing the same thing over and over and getting a reward that you went out of your way to reach but almost definitely wasn't worth the time to get.

To quote someone from Gfaqs:



> Even when you get to the location of a triforce chart, which is already a contrived and arbitrary fetch quest, it unfolds like this: defeat enemy, go through door, repeat...
> 
> "Speaking of locations, here's the map.
> 
> ...








> Pointless to mention this as my whole point was about context and presentation.



And I think it's pointless to argue about context and presentation because it's one of if not the most subjective thing there is to talk about concerning video games.  I liken it to arguing the merits of broccoli over carrots.



> You can drone on about *"subjectivity* this yada yada yada" but *motivation means everything. *



 



> it makes perfect sense if you think about it without raging. I can assure you I didn't make up that rule. *shrugs*





> It honestly didn't bother me too much but I did see it as a problem. You asked why its not okay in SS and why its okay in the other Zelda's, I gave you answers and you tried (stressing the tried here) to kill me for it.



I'm going to ignore the risk of sounding cliche and say that you have no idea what I am like when I am actually angry.  I have my father's bipolar 2 rage; I have ruined friendships because I cannot control it.
I am also aware that you do not hate SS; I did read your review.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey douchebags.

Would you want a Zelda that chronicled the Legend of Zelda?

You know the one about the Brother possessed by power lust and losing his sister to greed and that began the Line of Zeldas.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Hey douchebags.
> 
> Would you want a Zelda that chronicled the Legend of Zelda?
> 
> You know the one about the Brother possessed by power lust and losing his sister to greed and that began the Line of Zeldas.



Shut up foo'. Can't you see nerds are arguing? 



Mr. Waffles said:


> Is that an actual rule ?
> Cause it sounds retarded as fuck....



Expecting series to correct dated gaming structure that worked years ago as time goes on is retarded? 

I swear, ONLY the Zelda fandom doesn't seem to get what I mean (the goons at gamefaqs choke on this too). But whatever, this fanbase was always a little... special.



Gaawa-chan said:


> You thought otherwise?



I kinda did for whatever reason but now I see where your sister gets it from.  



> I never said that my points were not subjective.  But stories? Stories are COMPLETELY subjective.  It's why you get people bitching about whether Tolkien was better than Lewis or vice versa.
> Case in point: you think that the context of going back to the FF justified traveling all the way back to trekking all the way through an incredibly crappy dungeon twice made it perfectly acceptable, but the context of warping to a kinda lame dungeon and going halfway through it again was not.
> Someone else might feel that both were fine (me) and someone else might feel that they were both shit (?) but there is ultimately no point in discussing THAT because it inevitably boils down to "It sucks" "No, it doesn't! " "Yes it does! "
> This is why you'll never see me joining a Tolkien Vs Lewis discussion... even if Tolkien is obviously superior.



Tolkien IS obviously superior. 

And honestly I can say that arguing about ANYTHING in video games, even down to the most "objective" things can come to the same end. Video games are a subjective medium as are books, they're not cold things to be checked-off by Quality Control. Depending on how things came together for that person the game can possibly be worth far more (WW) or less (DEFINITELY TP) than the sum of their parts. Any discussion is ultimately going to come down to preference and my question to you would be what DO you argue about with books anyway? The type of paper they are printed on?

And I should also remind you that I never endeavored to argue about it in the first place. You brought up points about a video game, I gave you my points and then you went on a tirade about my answers being subjective as though none of us realized it was. Sorry, but I don't know what you want from me. 



> As for it being a padding fest? I agree. Exactly how many of the Gratitude side-quests involved dowsing for an object?
> The thing is that I don't see WW as being any different in this regard.
> 
> 
> ...



I do not condone the Triforce Quest. I said I didn't mind it as much a sother people did but I do not condone it and will not argue with people who bring it up as a major flaw. Ultimately, it was a stupid idea. 

I already told you why I believe myself and people who like WW would say that WW's padding and backtracking was more forgivable (barring the Triforce Quest)... sailing was actually pretty fun, context, the way it is presented to the player, etc.  but we already know that it would just be a big can of subjectivity worms.  The thing is Gaawa-Chan its the most subjective things that make the difference in this case.

One thing that I will bring up again, can of worms or not, is that what might be acceptable to fans in the past will eventually begin to gnaw on their nerves if its continued in later installments. Case and point, an argument loved by SS and TP apologists when the barren overworlds are mentioned is "derrr, well OoT had a big lifeless overworld too!".... to the which I reply "yeah, and OoT is a 15 year old title created at the dawn of 3D gaming. Your point?". Subsequently, they usually don't have one. An older title having the same offense as a newer one does not justify the newer one having it. Series should; like, "grow" I think. 



> And I think it's pointless to argue about context and presentation because it's one of if not the most subjective thing there is to talk about concerning video games.  I liken it to arguing the merits of broccoli over carrots.



Well then there is never really any point in arguing video games at all with this logic because as I said its all really subjective, regardless of your trying to quantify subjectivity of certain areas of gaming.

My take? We don't argue (or discuss) video games to find out which is best objectively/subjectively or to have our opinions be the most right or whatever. At least we shouldn't. We do it because we want our opinions heard and we want to hear other people's perspectives... and if looking at it from their perspective might make us think twice about our owns than that's also awesome. 

Looking at it that way discussing games is never pointless, whether we are talking presentation or graphics or about how contrived the fetch quests in SS were. 



> I'm going to ignore the risk of sounding cliche and say that you have no idea what I am like when I am actually angry.  I have my father's bipolar 2 rage; I have ruined friendships *because I cannot control it*.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

God MC is such a great game. I forgot that it is a little bit more difficult than LA & ALLTP..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

I really need to play OoT.


Maybe I need to buy that damn, dirty 3DS.


----------



## Golden Circle (Mar 20, 2012)

^ There is nothing dirty about the 3DS 

It is better than the Wii


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

*Win:*











*Win:* 











*Mega Win:* 










*I almost cried from the Win:* 










Metal and Orchestrated covers. 

WARNING: Bodies MUST be ready before clicking.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17-QW-mstu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw that whore last night. What a coincidence.


She was playing something else though.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17-QW-mstu8[/YOUTUBE]



I wish there was a way I could give her money. Lots of it (shut up, CMX sex joke.)

Malving have you ever been to one of those live concerts where they play all the orchestrated Zelda songs? I'm seriously considering going.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm not even making a joke. I even commented on her youtube video. 

You can look at it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I wish there was a way I could give her money. Lots of it (shut up, CMX sex joke.)
> 
> Malving have you ever been to one of those live concerts where they play all the orchestrated Zelda songs. I'm seriously considering going.


 no but I am keeping track with the tour they have running right now in North America.. Yet to see a date for New York....


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no but I am keeping track with the tour they have running right now in North America.. Yet to see a date for New York....



Yeah I'm in New York too.  They do have showings in Philly though so I may take a trip.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Get a prostitute. Heard they were classy up there.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Get a prostitute. Heard they were classy up there.



You know I really should just so I don't go to the concert by myself.  

I don't know anyone who loves Zelda music enough to pay for it. Mad awkward going to something like that alone.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, that would be awkward.

I usually go to the movies alone, but I can at least fake it by sitting next to someone.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> no but I am keeping track with the tour they have running right now in North America.. Yet to see a date for *New York*....





Furious George said:


> Yeah *I'm in New York too.*  They do have showings in Philly though so I may take a trip.





Furious George said:


> You know I really should just so *I don't go to the concert by myself*.
> 
> I don't know anyone who loves Zelda music enough to pay for it. Mad awkward going to something like that *alone.*





Go together. /captain obvious


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Go together. /captain obvious



An +100 dollar Man Date? With some guy I only know online? I don't know. My homophobia is tingling.  

But seriously if Malving was down I wouldn't mind setting something up. 

Though there would have to be floozies. 

One of us would need to be in charge of getting floozies.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> An +100 dollar Man Date? With some guy I only know online? I don't know. My homophobia is tingling.
> 
> But seriously if Malving was down I wouldn't mind setting something up.
> 
> ...



Perhaps your homophobia would stop tingling if you got out of that closet. 

Or, you know, you could see it for what it is, 2 buddies going to a concert. 

smh humanity, how I'd weep for you if I cared.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Serious business.



Apparently self-parody is lost on you.... even after I say "seriously" and proceed to agree with your suggestion. 

I'm beginning to doubt you're a Captain of Obviousness at all. I wanna see some credentials.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Apparently self-parody is lost on you.... even after I say "seriously" and proceed to agree with your suggestion.
> 
> I'm beginning to doubt you're a Captain of Obviousness at all. I wanna see some credentials.



Nothing is lost on me. Whether I acknowledge its existence, or not, is an entirely different matter. 

My credentials...
>.>

<.<

I left those in my other jacket. :33


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Man u gay.


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Man u gay.



Manchester United is gay ? 
Huh... who would have thought.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

^Well played, sir. 

Oh and just a random update cause' everyone cares about my personal life, It will be a while before I can get ma' 3DS and play the remaining Zelda's. 

Uncle Sam decided to take my tax return check and pay my student loans with them!!


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 10, 2012)

Skyward Sword is sooo boring. Its decent, but not epic in comparison to previous games. Twilight's plot>SS. WW gameplay>>SS.

I have had this game for 4 months and haven't completed it because it is so damn bland that only when my life hits rock bottom do I make time for this game only to despise it even more.

Fighting Girahim the 2nd time was the saddest boss fight I have ever seen. Just sad.

Can someone please tell me the ending is enjoyable in some way or if they even liked it a little? That may interest me in a week or 2 to try this again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 10, 2012)

minish cap is why SS's story is the way it is.
It was already being set up.
Twilight however, that could have been anything.
It ended up just being very generic.

As for boss fights hard boss fights are few and far in between in zelda anyway.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

Skyward Sword has obvious flaws, but it is mainly in the annoying menus and dialog bubbles and backtracking / minigames. Those minigames and those collecting things before each dungeon was absolute shit. 

It could have been one of the best Zeldas if not for that. The combat was easily the best in the series. The boss fights were rock solid albeit a bit easy, and the final boss battle was definitely the best in the series. It's the stupid shit that bogs that game down.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

MC rocks.. I am so close to beat it..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZY5owIvLBI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4DeHTo6hUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4DeHTo6hUI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 24, 2012)

So guys I'm playing Ocarina of Time Master Quest and am at the spirit temple (the one in the desert) and I'm in the past a child. I came up to this room from a grate that had a like-like on it that came down and ate my shield when it opened. (Don't worry, I got it back.) There's a sun in the center of the room on the floor and a locked door to the right. On the left is an opening to let the sun in. A chest on the far wall has dropped on a high ledge and I can't work out how to get to it. What do?





Malvingt2 said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4DeHTo6hUI[/YOUTUBE]


  

I'm 24'd.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Something about a mirror shield.
Check the walls,blocks, etc.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So guys I'm playing Ocarina of Time Master Quest and am at the spirit temple (the one in the desert) and I'm in the past a child. I came up to this room from a grate that had a like-like on it that came down and ate my shield when it opened. (Don't worry, I got it back.) There's a sun in the center of the room on the floor and a locked door to the right. On the left is an opening to let the sun in. A chest on the far wall has dropped on a high ledge and I can't work out how to get to it. What do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't figure out the part you're on. 

Hopefully Gaawa-Chan will show up. She knows this stuff pretty well.


----------



## dream (Apr 25, 2012)

I like that interview. :33


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> So guys I'm playing Ocarina of Time Master Quest and am at the spirit temple (the one in the desert) and I'm in the past a child. I came up to this room from a grate that had a like-like on it that came down and ate my shield when it opened. (Don't worry, I got it back.) There's a sun in the center of the room on the floor and a locked door to the right. On the left is an opening to let the sun in. A chest on the far wall has dropped on a high ledge and I can't work out how to get to it. What do?



I haven't played the Master Quest in years.  As I recall... You can't reach that chest; don't bother.  I think you're missing a key.  You need to back-track.  There's a key in the entrance room, and a key in a room with some Keese and one of the Anubis mummy thingies.  You missed one or both of these keys, I think.




Furious George said:


> Can't figure out the part you're on.
> 
> Hopefully Gaawa-Chan will show up. She knows this stuff pretty well.



I'm not so good at the Master Quest.  That incarnation of OoT never really appealed to me so I didn't play it many times.  I did like the cow switches in Jabu-Jabu, though.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 25, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I haven't played the Master Quest in years.  As I recall... You can't reach that chest; don't bother.  I think you're missing a key.  You need to back-track.  There's a key in the entrance room, and a key in a room with some Keese and one of the Anubis mummy thingies.  You missed one or both of these keys, I think.


Yep, it was the Anubis mummy thingy. Missed that one. Thanks. 

+reps.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2012)

​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah so that girl who did the awesome Zelda Medley on the violin is going to be at E3 2012.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Some guy even made a high-res texture mod for the game.
Lego Zelda may be possible.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

I would buy it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I would buy it.



Lego zelda game.
Yes or yes?


----------



## dream (May 4, 2012)

A strong yes.


----------



## Palpatine (May 6, 2012)

The '_assembling the song_' part of SS was a little drawn out. But it still managed to remain pretty fun. It was miles better than having to pay motherfucking Tinkle a ridiculous amount of rupees in WW to finish the main quest. Still, I guess I'd consider that the lowest point of the game if I had to. 

I personally don't get all the hate TP gets. I suppose a lot of it has to do with hype. I personally really enjoyed the game. Not my favorite Zelda game, but possibly in the top 5. Yeah, it did try to be like OoT and some of the weapons were goofy and unnecessary, but the story was good and the characters were interesting. I found the plot to be one of the more interesting parts ones in a Zelda game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZpB5D-W9f4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (May 15, 2012)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 10, 2012)

Need some more help guys. Asking here because I don't want to get spoiled.

In the OOT Master Quest, the Gerudo Training Grounds/Cave or whatever it is. There is a room full of lava where all the pillars/platforms are on fire. There is a door to your left (which I have been in), a door to the right up high, and a door at the other side.

Now I have gotten all the gray diamonds in the room and have finished the room to the left, but how do I progress when I come back out? All the pillars are on fire. Playing the Temple of Time song on the ocarina to make blocks appear doesn't seem to work like it did last time.

Wut do?


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jun 10, 2012)

This should help you without spoiling things...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 10, 2012)

That's for the normal game. 

It's the Master Quest version of the Lava Room in that guide if anyone is wondering.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Need some more help guys. Asking here because I don't want to get spoiled.
> 
> In the OOT Master Quest, the Gerudo Training Grounds/Cave or whatever it is. There is a room full of lava



Um... as I recall, you have to start going through the key room to get through the lava room.  I could be incorrect, though; I only played through the master quest like... twice, and that was years ago.  Lemmie go check.

Edit: Wait that's wrong... Lemmie think some more... can you long-shot to a torch?  Or is the torch where you already are?

Edit2: This room, right? Xenoblade music extended is the best channel on youtube.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, that's the room. It's mirrored in the 3Ds version.

Thanks for the vid, I didn't think of going backwards. 

/me feels rather awkward right now.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2012)

Win-win situation, imo


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 13, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Win-win situation, imo



Majora's Mask remake on 3DS would be nice just to be alongside OoT, but fuck if I'm not salivating over the thought of an ALttP remake.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 13, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> but fuck if I'm not salivating over the thought of an ALttP remake.



I know; it's almost too much. 

But a Majora's Mask remake would be amazing, too.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm on my very first playthrough of Ocarina of Time.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm on my very first playthrough of Ocarina of Time.
















But I kinda know you, Stunna. Not so sure your body is ready.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

What are you on about, George?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm just worried about you is all.  

What are you up to right now?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)

I just entered Jabu-Jabu's belly.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I'm on my *very first playthrough* of Ocarina of Time.



Holy shit!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 14, 2012)

Stunna said:


> I just entered Jabu-Jabu's belly.



In what way ?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Find any naked women in there?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

Water Temple... here I come.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Water Temple... here I come.



The moment of truth: don't forget any keys or you'll be sorry.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2012)

Scizor said:


> The moment of truth: don't forget any keys or you'll be sorry.



Ugh, I couldn't find one key for three months.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Water Temple... here I come.



Don't worry, its not as bad as its made out to be. Just pay attention and you'll be fine.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2012)

My friend said it's not nearly as hard as it's hyped to be.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 16, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Ugh, I couldn't find one key for three months.



I never had that problem.
I guess I got lucky.



Furious George said:


> Don't worry, its not as bad as its made out to be. Just pay attention and you'll be fine.



I second this^


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 17, 2012)

Three months comes close to my recent endevour: I just spent two months beating ONE ROOM in the Gerudo Training Grouds. The last week of which was spent finding a switch. 

So that's six months in total for Master Quest  I beat the normal story in a few weeks. This game is hard.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

After having completed the Water Temple, it's very evident that most of you first played the game as children, and, or, hype it up out of nostalgia. While tedious and frustrating, it was a piece of cake compared to the horror stories I've heard. Morpha was harder than Dark Link was.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 17, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Three months comes close to my recent endevour: I just spent two months beating ONE ROOM in the Gerudo Training Grouds. The last week of which was spent finding a switch.
> 
> So that's six months in total for Master Quest  I beat the normal story in a few weeks. This game is hard.



It didn't take me that long... though in retrospect I'm actually not certain if I ever got all 100 skulltulas in the Master Quest.  I don't think I cared enough to really try.

I never go after the 4th bottle or do many of the other mini-games, mostly because the aiming controls annoy me for some reason.  Can't really put into words why.  Maybe the 3ds version is better but I haven't played that version.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

Getting the fourth bottle was super frustrating. My aim sucks.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Getting the fourth bottle was super frustrating. My aim sucks.



I remember... on my original N64 cartridge, I got 9/10.  I could never get the one right outside Gerudo Valley because it kept spawning halfway INSIDE the walls of the area and then vanishing right after!  Made me so angry...

... Then one of my sisters lent the cartridge out and I never saw it again. It was the original version with the red blood and such... still bitter about that.  I can hold a grudge like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

Shadow Temple complete. Bongo Bongo is the most frustrating thing. I used up four of my fairies on him.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Shadow Temple complete. Bongo Bongo is the most frustrating thing. I used up four of my fairies on him.



Were you wearing the Hover Boots?  He's a real bitch until you realize exactly what to do.  Then he's like fighting Gohma with three eyes to stun instead of one.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2012)

No, but I beat him without getting a game over. Currently in the Spirit Temple.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Shadow Temple complete. Bongo Bongo is the most frustrating thing. I used up four of my fairies on him.


Sound like you didn't use the Pegasus Boots and the Eye of Truth.





Stunna said:


> No, but I beat him without getting a game over. Currently in the Spirit Temple.


Lucky, I went through all my fairies. Remember to kill all the enemies, even the ones you think you don't need to.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 17, 2012)

Bongo Bongo is awesome.  Definitely one of my favorite bosses in OoT.


----------



## Awesome (Jun 17, 2012)

Stunna said:


> After having completed the Water Temple, it's very evident that most of you first played the game as children, and, or, hype it up out of nostalgia. While tedious and frustrating, it was a piece of cake compared to the horror stories I've heard. Morpha was harder than Dark Link was.



The 3DS version is significantly easier due to the boots being an item.

Pausing every 5 seconds made the dungeon much, much worse than it should be.


----------



## tessacha (Jun 24, 2012)

Playing Majora's Mask on the 64 ^_^


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2012)

So I've beaten OoT (it was amazing) and I'm currently playing Wind Waker. Which should I play next between TP, MM, and SS?


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 24, 2012)

Majora's Mask, Does it surprise anyone here that I haven't beaten SS.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> So I've beaten OoT (it was amazing) and I'm currently playing Wind Waker. Which should I play next between TP, MM, and SS?



MM, then TP, then SS.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 5, 2012)

Just beat Skyward sword. I want my 31 hours back....


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

Really?**


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 5, 2012)

Really. For the following reasons.

1) Way too much padding. I know there are only really 3 areas on the surface and they have to cram over a dozen dungeons in them, but there is just way to much backtracking in this game just to accomplish goals. goddess stones are a waste of time. So you find a hidden item and your reward is to go find it again? Oh, I'm the chosen hero but you are going to make me do a quest to give me something? blargh.

2) Boss fights are bland. I actually fell asleep during the 3rd imprisoned fight. Ghirahim (sp?)'s first fight was difficult but as soon as you realize the pattern, he's like a stalfos with floating daggers.

3) Why give me a harp and tell me to learn songs when I don't have to play anything. It feels like the harp was aded just cause it was the easiest instrument to play on the wiimote. 

4) Feels extremely linear. Zelda games aren't know for being non-linear, but this game basically holds your hand through each and every part with Fi telling you exactly what to do with a bullshit percentage. If she ever says 'there is a 70% chance of blah blah blah, you know that means 100% chance....

5)Didn't really feel that epic. It felt like I was a glorified delivery person in this game. Following zelda around, listening to nothing but crappy exposition. It was boring....

6) New weapons really slow down the game. Every time I got something other than the bow, slingshot, bomb bag or hookshot, I thought to myself 'really? a mystical snow blower?'

This is just my opinion. You may have loved it. I'll take Ocarina, Link to the Past or Twilight Princess any day...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2012)

Hm. I was just surprised is all. I'd only heard good things about it. Heck, one of my friends said it surpassed Ocarina.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jul 5, 2012)

I didn't care much for Skyward either.  It was okay, and worth playing through, but probably my third least favorite Zelda game (with PH and ST being my least favorites).  

It definitely did not surpass Ocarina.  

You should play MM next, then TP...both of which are amazing.  Ocarina is still my favorite, followed by MM, then TP, WW, and aLttP (not sure what order), then LoZ, OoA/OoS, and LA (Not sure what order), then AoL and MC (again not sure what order).


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, loved the first 10 or so hours of SS,  but after I've finally visited all the areas on the surface, the game got stale. Backtracking was unbearable and, as beautiful as the world is, it felt barren and constrictive. That sense of exploration you'd often associate with Zelda games was severely lacking in SS. It did everything else right though, imo. Loved the boss fights (except having to fight The Imprisoned 6543 times), and the story's amazing.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Hm. I was just surprised is all. I'd only heard good things about it. *Heck, one of my friends said it surpassed Ocarina.*



Punch that "friend" in the throat and sleep with his girlfriend behind his back.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Punch that "friend" in the throat and sleep with his girlfriend behind his back.



Already on it motha fucka. Literally.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2012)

I loved Skyward Sword. It didn't surpass OoT, but it sure was an awesome game imo.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 22, 2012)

Well I've given up on my dream of finishing Master Quest without reading a walkthrough. I've been stuck inside Ganon's castle for the last few weeks and I'm getting very .

So back we go to Spirit Tracks. I just unlocked the sea area.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37N4GkFRUoI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]r1ULmGuk0x0[/YOUTUBE]
How the old OoT would look cell shaded.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 26, 2012)

It doesn't look too bad...but I can't really tell...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 26, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> It doesn't look too bad...but I can't really tell...



Did you actually watch it?
[YOUTUBE]r1ULmGuk0x0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey, random question.

What would people want for Zelda Wii U, assuming these 2 options:

*1 - Another Skyward Sword style game. *MotionPlus sword control back, more combat using sword swipes and shield blocks. Takes it further. Fixes problems with Skyward Sword, e.g. heavy padding/backtracking.

*2 - Wii U gamepad game.* traditional controls, but heavy use of the screen for items, e.g. for aiming the bow through the screen, drawing routes for the boomerang (like the DS games) and so forth. Obvious stuff like map routes being drawn on the screen as well.

No, there's no "TEH CLASSIC CONTROLLER" third option.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2012)

> No, there's no "TEH CLASSIC CONTROLLER" third option.



You lost me.


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 27, 2012)

This is really Amazing!! Check it out guys!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 28, 2012)

For the next Zelda Wii U game, I would like to play it using the classic-controller on the 3DS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

Ubereem said:


> This is really Amazing!! Check it out guys!!



first time I've heard of it.
Desk top buddy huh.
Wonder if my computer can even handle it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 28, 2012)

I want classic controller Zelda though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 28, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I want classic controller Zelda though.





Never.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 29, 2012)

I want those; holy shiiit~


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2012)

So the Zelda concert is coming to NY.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can't go; fuck you college.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Can't go; fuck you college.


 what? I believe is November 28th.. You have a lot of time.. Mark your calender.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 16, 2012)

*The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Historia being published stateside by Dark Horse*




> *Dark Horse Books and Nintendo team up to bring you The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Historia, containing an unparalleled collection of historical information on The Legend of Zelda franchise. This handsome hardcover contains never-before-seen concept art, the full history of Hyrule, the official chronology of the games, and much more! Starting with an insightful introduction by the legendary producer and video-game designer of Donkey Kong, Mario, and The Legend of Zelda, Shigeru Miyamoto, this book is crammed full of information about the storied history of Link?s adventures from the creators themselves! As a bonus, The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Historia includes an exclusive comic by the foremost creator of The Legend of Zelda manga* ? Akira Himekawa!
> 
> KEY SELLING POINTS:
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Historia being published stateside by Dark Horse*



Best news ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 17, 2012)

Day one buy


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 17, 2012)

Me want so hard....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2012)

I just pre ordered it.. It is for $20.99 on Amazon. So do it guys.

Edit: Broken link fixed..


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So the Zelda concert is coming to NY.



You going to it, Mal? Maybe we can meet up and junk. Get a few other people to go too.


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2012)

Finally come out of summer hibernation huh George?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2012)

The World said:


> Finally come out of summer hibernation huh George?



Eh, I've been around. Just not here. 

Also, we are not on a first-name basis.


----------



## DedValve (Aug 18, 2012)

Zelda concert in NY? WHERE!? WHEN!? I want in


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Zelda concert in NY? WHERE!? WHEN!? I want in





*November 28th, Madison Square Garden, 8PM.*

I wouldn't mind meeting up with anyone here.... assuming I go myself. Tickets ain't cheap and will probably go fast.


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *November 28th, Madison Square Garden, 8PM.*
> 
> I wouldn't mind meeting up with anyone here.... assuming I go myself. Tickets ain't cheap and will probably go fast.



Well shit, something that I'll be missing because of work.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Well shit, something that I'll be missing because of work.



You can't schedule a day off between now and November, you silly girl?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2012)

I would go to the concert... but meh.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 18, 2012)

Translated hyrule historia. 

I would've gone to the concert in Orlando if it wasn't for one thing, I'm broke.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You going to it, Mal? Maybe we can meet up and junk. Get a few other people to go too.


 Yes I am going.. It is a Wednesday which is perfect for me. Weekends are full for me work wise. I dunno which tickets to buy, I mean sits or area. It is going to be my first time going to that place. Fact: I have never being on Broadway . So the whole experience is going to be new for me.


----------



## Nechku Chan (Aug 18, 2012)

That sounds awesome! I'm so going even if i have to beg for a ride,Middletown is luckily not that far from NY,I'd meet you guys their but no one knows me lol.

Ohh finally after 5 months i beat Zelda twilight princess that game made me actually use my brain the Ending was sad,and link and midna scene just....But overally pretty good game and i loved how link stabbed ganondorf in the crotch.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes I am going.. It is a Wednesday which is perfect for me. Weekends are full for me work wise. I dunno which tickets to buy, I mean sits or area. It is going to be my first time going to that place. Fact: I have never being on Broadway . So the whole experience is going to be new for me.



Well whatever you decide, decide soon so we can order the same thing.

And Madison Square Garden isn't even on Broadway. What kind of New Yorker are you? 



Death-kun said:


> I would go to the concert... but meh.



You should shut up and come. 



Nechku Chan said:


> That sounds awesome! I'm so going even if i have to beg for a ride,Middletown is luckily not that far from NY,I'd meet you guys their but no one knows me lol.
> 
> Ohh finally after 5 months i beat Zelda twilight princess that game made me actually use my brain the Ending was sad,and link and midna scene just....But overally pretty good game and i loved how link stabbed ganondorf in the crotch.



Not knowing us is easy fixed, you know. Neither me nor Malving are rapists (on Wednesdays) and I don't know anyone here IRL yet either. It won't be awkward. Its a simple blind man date. It'll be fun. 

And you had to use your brain in Twilight Princess? I remember the game being pretty easy.


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You can't schedule a day off between now and November, you silly girl?



I could but going to a concert, even a Zelda concert, does not justify me taking a day off.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I could but going to a concert, even a Zelda concert, does not justify me taking a day off.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You should shut up and come.



What time is it at and when does it end? Too lazy to look it up. I can book a bus trip about a month in advance, so I'd probably be able to get a roundtrip for about $10.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> What time is it at and when does it end? Too lazy to look it up. I can book a bus trip about a month in advance, so I'd probably be able to get a roundtrip for about $10.



It starts at 8pm and I can't imagine (but not sure) it ending before 10:30-11:00pm.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 19, 2012)

Hm, that would be pretty manageable... and it's a Wednesday, I never work on Wednesdays. And I'll already be back in the good ol' USA by that time.

I will consider this.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 19, 2012)

Okay wow, these tickets are expensive.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2012)

Its to be expected. We are talking about a full orchestra here. 

I am thinking I'm going to get either mid or lower seats.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its to be expected. We are talking about a full orchestra here.
> 
> I am thinking I'm going to get either mid or lower seats.


 I want lower seats. We are not going to miss nothing thanks to the big screen in there correct?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHSsgOg-XhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 9, 2012)

Saw this on le reddit. Thought you guys might like this.





My Zelda progress: I'm currently up to the last level of the tower in Spirit Tracks.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of replaying Oot/WW/TP/SS 

(I already replayed MM recently)


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 9, 2012)

I actually just re-played and finished LttP (the GOAT).

Was also thinking about OoT next. Could def go for some Windwaker.. is it on the Wii shop? Or will I need my GC disc? I'm not sure if I still have that. D:


----------



## Masurao (Nov 9, 2012)

bbq sauce said:


> Was also thinking about OoT next. Could def go for some Windwaker.. is it on the Wii shop? Or will I need my GC disc? I'm not sure if I still have that. D:



For WW, you'll need your GC disc. Nintendo never released any GC games on the Wii shop.


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 9, 2012)

Or you could just *cough*emulate*cough* it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 9, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Or you could just *cough*emulate*cough* it.



How could you suggest such a thing?!

You... you moral degenerate! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Golden Circle (Nov 9, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> How could you suggest such a thing?!
> 
> You... you moral degenerate!
> 
> ...




Coincidentally, I downloaded the iso the other day. I will waiting until I can get a physical copy of it before playing. I have a Wii too so I should be able to get away with it ethically this time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]OjAEhkarb18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 19, 2012)

I have Hyrule Historia pre-ordered from Amazon for $22.


----------



## -JT- (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely gonna get me one of them.

It's going to be sad this Christmas not having my Zelda fix... Last year was Skyward Sword, and two years before that Spirit Tracks... Good memories...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank God for Dark Horse.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 29, 2012)

The time line. Gametrailers:


Source.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally nabbed the BS Zelda games last night and played around for a couple hours on AST.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 30, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The time line. Gametrailers:
> 
> 
> Source.



Watched this last night. Good shit GT.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 30, 2012)

How many of you guys were able to nab a pre-order Limited Edition copy of Hyrule Historia before they sold out? There's only 4000 being made, so you had to jump on it quick, I think all online retailers are sold out of them now. Amazon was sold out almost as soon as I heard about it, so I cancelled my pre-order of the regular one and was able to nab a limited edition pre-order on Barnes & Noble's website.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The time line. Gametrailers:
> 
> 
> Source.



That was absolutely awesome. I want that rendition of TP opening. Gives me freaking goosebumps.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 1, 2012)

I was going to buy the Limited Edition at first but know I've changed my mind, aside from a slightly different cover, it actually has less pages than the regular version (8 pages less specifically) and Dark Horse won't comment on why is that. Considering the price boost, it's not really worth it.

Gonna get the regular.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> The time line. Gametrailers:
> 
> 
> Source.



That was awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 1, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I was going to buy the Limited Edition at first but know I've changed my mind, aside from a slightly different cover, it actually has less pages than the regular version (8 pages less specifically) and Dark Horse won't comment on why is that. Considering the price boost, it's not really worth it.
> 
> Gonna get the regular.



Considering it's supposed to have more content than the regular they may have reduced the font just a tiny bit (which would definitely effect page count in such a large book) or they may have combined more images onto the same pages to save space. Nevertheless that is weird, I wonder why they did that. But yeah, I assume the price boost comes from the extra content, better cover/binding and the novelty value, the knowing that you have one of only 4000 copies in the world. That's about it.


----------



## Vice (Dec 1, 2012)

I've still yet to finish Skyward Sword. I don't know, the control scheme was bugging the crap out of me, but I might give it another go tonight. I've completely forgotten where I am in it though.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 17, 2012)

I just beat OoT 3D. What a masterpiece.

Even after beating it several times on the N64/Wii, it's still amazing.

:manlytears


----------



## Vice (Dec 17, 2012)

Scizor said:


> I just beat OoT 3D. What a masterpiece.
> 
> Even after beating it several times on the N64/Wii, it's still amazing.
> 
> :manlytears



Never played this or Master Quest though I've always wanted to.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Vice said:


> Never played this or Master Quest though I've always wanted to.



Wait. Are you saying you've never played OoT at all?


----------



## Vice (Dec 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wait. Are you saying you've never played OoT at all?



Uh... no. I've never played the 3DS remake or the Master Quest.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay good.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 23, 2012)

The face of evil.


----------



## ShadowReij (Dec 23, 2012)

Those look expensive, don't do it Link.


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 24, 2012)

He cannot resist the pots, it is his destiny.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

So now I just cleared the Sandship, still don't have a fucking Hylian shield.

I must say, the controls are starting to grow on me. Sword slashing gets kind of erratic still here and there and the Bokoblins with the electric weapons are still a pain but thank god for the bow and not having to fuck with that nearly as much anymore.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 26, 2012)

isn't Hylian shield only in the new game plus?

I don't wanna say too much due to spoilers, but, I think it's a new game plus thing.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Kickass avy/sig, Vice. 

Currently playing Skyward Sword atm, just finished the 1st temple. I'm really digging the game so far, the 1:1 motion within the Sword combat feels lively (even if it's not perfect) and the OST is beautiful as ever. Plus the Ghirahim boss fight was slick, solid design mechanics and whatnot. 

As for the 1st temple, it was a bit of a pain in the ass at times but still nice. Though i'm kinda getting the feeling that the dungeon designs within it seem a bit smaller than Twilight Princess's (LOVED the game to death btw). Does the scale become a bit more bigger as you progress, guys? 

Also, Kikwi's! pek Freakin' adorable race, especially the Elder (dat booty lolz). 

Overall, SS is providing a pretty solid experience for me so far. I look forward to pressing on because i have a feeling it might tie or take Twilight Princess's place as one of my favorite Zelda games of all time. Cash on X-mas well spent. 

EDIT: I will add in though that i was a bit peeved that you have to sleep in Link's room in order to switch between the day/night cycle, including the fact that you aren't able to fly on your loftwing during the night.  I wonder how Aonuma decided on creating that kind of design considering i was entertained with being able to ride on Epona during the night cycle. Though this is just a minor gripe of mine so i probably won't give a damn later on, lol.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

Skyward Sword isn't nearly as big as Twilight Princess, which is my favorite Zelda game to date. Of course I don't think I'm far enough into the game to comment accurately on that, but Twilight Princess was huge.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh...i see.  Though i'm sure it'll probably be worthwhile in entertainment-cases for myself in the long run once i move forward. Also your a Twilight Princess fan? Nice!  

Game gets too much hate for "being another OoT", meh. Imo i enjoyed TP much more than OoT but thats just my personal view. Not that OoT was a weak Zelda title by any means. Quite the opposite, it was an amazing & memorable Zelda title that deserves it's praise but for me TP had more interesting things going for it. Thats all.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

Twilight Princess was Ocarina of Time only bigger and better.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2012)

TP borrowed greatly from both OoT and MM but failed to really capture what made both of those games amazing.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> TP borrowed greatly from both OoT and MM but failed to really capture what made both of those games amazing.



By failed you mean completely surpassed, right?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 26, 2012)

Vice said:


> By failed you mean completely surpassed, right?


An argument can be made with the elements it borrowed from OoT I suppose but what it borrowed from MM was transformations and a dark tone, neither of which it comes close to matching.

I don't really have time right now for a long post explaining in detail where TP fails to live up to MM, if FG doesn't get to it first I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Vice said:


> By failed you mean completely surpassed, right?



Oh boy, you're one of those, huh? 

Anyway, I'm not sure if I'll bother this time, WolfPrinceKouga.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

Good, I didn't ask you to waste your time trying to change my opinion.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

So long as you realize its an opinion, we're good. Your other posts seemed to have a matter-of-fact tone to it. 

Okami's better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

TP is better than MM 


*Spoiler*: __ 



NGC version of course


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So long as you realize its an opinion, we're good. Your other posts seemed to have a matter-of-fact tone to it.



And what would your presumed lecture have been? Facts. 

Kind of hypocritical, eh?


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> TP is better than MM



*You *shut up!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *You *shut up!



^this
They need to remake MM.
It has so much damn stuff to do AND a newgame+
It's what a zelda game should be.
Combine it with skyward sword for an even better game.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Vice said:


> By failed you mean completely surpassed, right?



This guy knows whats up. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ^this
> They need to remake *WW*.
> It has so much damn stuff to do AND a newgame+
> It's what a zelda game should be.
> Combine it with skyward sword for an even better game.



Fixed.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Vice said:


> And what would your presumed lecture have been? Facts.
> 
> Kind of hypocritical, eh?



A technical discussion does not have to include facts but its possible for some points to have more merit than others. 

Okami's much better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *You *shut up!





Unlosing Ranger said:


> ^this
> They need to remake MM.
> It has so much damn stuff to do AND a newgame+
> It's what a zelda game should be.
> Combine it with skyward sword for an even better game.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> A technical discussion does not have to include facts but its possible for some points to have more merit than others.



Based on opinion of course.

I mean, saying Ocarina of Time is better than Superman 64 is a fact. Saying Ocarina of Time is better than Twilight Princess is nothing more than personal preference.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Fixed.



WW doesn't need a remake it'll still look better than a majority of games 10 years from now.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> WW doesn't need a remake it'll still look better than a majority of games 10 years from now.



Well it could surely use either the 3DS's advance PS3/360-like shaders or the Wii U's tech to make it stand out even more than the majority. The mass market would cream over dem' HD graphix (for the Wii U of course). Hell, i could see many threads trying to compare UC3 and WW's in terms of overall raw visuals.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Vice said:


> Based on opinion of course.



Not really based on opinion either. 

For instance, if a 12-year-old girl says she thinks Twilight is a more thought-provoking movie than Lost in Translation... than we have a problem. Its her opinion so it isn't wrong but in all likiehood that opinion is based on lack of experience, bias and other things. Therefore the opinion can't be taken serious.



> I mean, saying Ocarina of Time is better than Superman 64 is a fact. Saying Ocarina of Time is better than Twilight Princess is nothing more than personal preference.



Well in the most technical terms it isn't a fact that OoT is better than Superman 64.. but I see what you're trying to say and I think we're saying the same thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Zelda II deserve a remake more than any other Zelda.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

ALttP remake above all others.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a better idea.

New fucking Zelda games.

What a fucking concept.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ALttP remake above all others.



that is third on the list George.. Keep it up. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Zelda II , Link's Awakening & ALttP 


 either way those 3 need it the most.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I have a better idea.
> 
> New fucking Zelda games.
> 
> What a fucking concept.



that is always welcome.

anyway for the record, I don't care about MM remake. Nintendo can take all the time they want for that.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ALttP TP/WW remake above all others on the Wii U.



Fixerooooo. 



> Well in the most technical terms *it isn't a fact that OoT is better than Superman 64..* but I see what you're trying to say and I think we're saying the same thing.



Errr no.......


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Not really based on opinion either.
> 
> For instance, if a 12-year-old girl says she thinks Twilight is a more thought-provoking movie than Lost in Translation... than we have a problem. Its her opinion so it isn't wrong but in all likiehood that opinion is based on lack of experience, bias and other things. Therefore the opinion can't be taken serious.



Uh... comparing Twilight Princess to Ocarina of Time isn't like comparing Twilight to Lost in Translation. Try again.



> Well in the most technical terms it isn't a fact that OoT is better than Superman 64..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 26, 2012)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> Fixerooooo.



why do you want those two remake? No need for it.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Vice said:


> Uh... comparing Twilight Princess to Ocarina of Time isn't like comparing Twilight to Lost in Translation. Try again.



I wasn't saying it was. I was just using that as an example of some opinions having more merit than others. 

I wasn't even arguing with you, you idiot.  



>



Hi giogio. 

It is not a *fact* that Superman 64 is worse than OoT. That's not the way facts work.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Not really based on opinion either.
> 
> For instance, if a 12-year-old girl says she thinks Twilight is a more thought-provoking movie than Lost in Translation... than we have a problem. Its her opinion so it isn't wrong but in all likiehood that opinion is based on lack of experience, bias and other things. Therefore the opinion can't be taken serious.


This paragraph is so wrong I wanna go


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> why do you want those two remake? No need for it.



Just because.  Maybe one for HD and the other for portable uses.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Bleach avy.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I wasn't saying it was. I was just using that as an example of some opinions having more merit than others.
> 
> I wasn't even arguing with you, you idiot.



Apparently you are because you won't shut up about how my opinion is wrong. I never asked for you to barge into this conversation in the first place. 



> Hi giogio.
> 
> It is not a *fact* that Superman 64 is worse than OoT. That's not the way facts work.



Okay bud, whatever. Just go away.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Dec 26, 2012)

> Bleach avy.


>Especially with a shitty character on it.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Vice said:


> Apparently you are because you won't shut up about how my opinion is wrong. I never asked for you to barge into this conversation in the first place.



Its a public forum. There are VM's and PM's for people who don't want to think.



> Okay bud, whatever. Just go away.



Nah, I gotta mission to do here. I'll stay.


----------



## Vice (Dec 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Its a public forum. There are VM's and PM's for people who don't want to think.



Seriously, is that what you believe you're doing here? Broadening horizons? 

My opinion is that Twilight Princess is the best Zelda. You're not going to change it so kindly shut the fuck up. Thanks.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 26, 2012)

Vice said:


> Seriously, is that what you believe you're doing here? Broadening horizons?



Not at the moment. Now I'm just having a little fun. 



> My opinion is that Twilight Princess is the best Zelda. You're not going to change it so kindly shut the fuck up. Thanks.



You had no success in getting me to go away. What makes you think I'll shut the fuck up?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is always welcome.
> 
> anyway for the record, I don't care about MM remake. Nintendo can take all the time they want for that.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqdwT2pKYzY[/YOUTUBE]

MM deserves a remake the most because of its amazing art style that is maybe only second to MM in the series. 

People who hate MM are those who don't want the series to progress.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 27, 2012)

A 3DS port would be a nice-to-have, but I have my doubts a remake or sequel would ever be able to recapture the things that made MM so amazing and unique.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqdwT2pKYzY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> MM deserves a remake the most because of its amazing art style that is maybe only second to MM in the series.
> 
> *People who hate MM are those who don't want the series to progress.*



are you serious? 

I can use that argument for a lot of Zelda games. Like seriously.....


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> are you serious?
> 
> I can use that argument for a lot of Zelda games. Like seriously.....


Not really since the only main titles that attempt to actually significantly change or twist the formula are MM and Zelda II.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Not really since the only main titles that attempt to actually significantly change or twist the formula are MM and Zelda II.



Skyward sword changed things a good bit as well.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2013)

Thread Revival 

Wind Waker HD and a new Zelder's in the works, with some multiplayer element and a more open-world design. 

Speaking of playing things out of order, I finally beat Link's Awakening this weekend...


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 27, 2013)

It'd be kinda cool if they switched things up like they did with Majora's Mask again don't you think? I wonder if the reason they never did attempt that again was because of the backlash from it? I don't really remember MM being well received back during the N64 days


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 27, 2013)

By the way, if you still want to get the limited edition of Hyrule Historia, it'll be available at Barnes & Noble at midnight on January 29th. You can't find the product page unless you viewed it before, you can't find it in the search bar right now. I spoke with customer service during live chat last night since I only figured out last week that they canceled the order I placed in November back in December (they never notified me that they canceled it). They insinuated that they canceled all the pre-orders because they couldn't offer a pre-order for something that they didn't have in stock yet, especially since the product itself is very limited in availability. It'll be $69.99, so if you're still interested in getting it, it will be available as far as I know. However, if you pre-ordered it on Black Friday when it was only around $30 and you had your order canceled you can contact customer service after placing your order on the 29th and they'll adjust the $69.99 down to $32.93 after you give them the order number of your canceled pre-order. 

Just wanted to let you guys know. Happy collecting.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 28, 2013)

Jesus the new Wind Waker does not look very good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

Stroev said:


> Jesus the new Wind Waker does not look very good.



They are just screen shots.
Probably not even fully done.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 28, 2013)

I do hope that the new Windwaker has the temples they weren't able to put in the original. It's got add something new to be successful, such as 3D, a different gameplay mechanism and the like.

Otherwise I'll be playing the classic.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stayed up refreshing it but it "became available" with zero stock.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 29, 2013)

*Randomly shows up*



Deathbringerpt said:


> I have a better idea.
> 
> New fucking Zelda games.
> 
> What a fucking concept.



This.

Is it just me or is Nintendo hellbent on running Zelda into the ground? I thought they were onto something with TP, but then SS happened...

Anyways, I don't get why they'd be remaking old games instead of moving on to bigger and better ideas unless they've simply run out - and that seems to be the case. I bought Wii almost entirely because of Zelda last time, something that helped define my childhood, but things aren't looking up here. WiiU for Nintendo to regurgitate old titles? 

Though I must say MM was a great game, but WW? It was good a single time around, but does it really deserve a remake...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jan 29, 2013)

^ I would like to see a Zelda game set during the time where Hyrule floods. For a change, Zelda would be the lead character because the Hero is gone.

The other thing that Zelda needs is a game where the timelines reunite again.


----------



## Daxter (Jan 29, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> ^ I would like to see a Zelda game set during the time where Hyrule floods. For a change, Zelda would be the lead character because the Hero is gone.
> 
> The other thing that Zelda needs is a game where the timelines reunite again.



I like that idea actually, have thought of it myself. I've always liked Zelda (bar SS Zelda), and I wouldn't mind a game centred on her - especially if the inspiration is taken from OoT. Shiek/Zelda...  the awesome would not be containable.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Is it just me or is Nintendo hellbent on running Zelda into the ground? I thought they were onto something with TP, but then SS happened...


25 Years - 8 Console Zeldas 
9 Years - 10 Console Call of Duty's

I think they're doing fine.



Daxter said:


> Anyways, I don't get why they'd be remaking old games...


Because it takes a small simple team not much time and money to churn out, but makes most fans happy and reaps huge sales which fund the bigger games?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

I got The Legend of Zelda: Hyrule Historia yesterday..


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it awesome?  Mine is coming in the mail sometime soon. It shipped from Barnes & Noble yesterday, they said it takes 2-6 days to get here. But whenever I order something online it's usually here in the least amount of time indicated, so I expect it either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Is it awesome?  Mine is coming in the mail sometime soon. It shipped from Barnes & Noble yesterday, they said it takes 2-6 days to get here. But whenever I order something online it's usually here in the least amount of time indicated, so I expect it either today or tomorrow.



It is awesome  and is a big book.. lol plus I got the Bonus Manga of SS


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't wait for mine to show up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 1, 2013)

Nmaster64 said:


> Because it takes a small simple team not much time and money to churn out, but makes most fans happy and reaps huge sales which fund the bigger games?



Most fans are tools. And it's not as simple as saying that the revenue for these remakes are directly invested on the development of the new games.

2D handheld Zelda games were always made with small teams but instead of making new shit, they're churning "enhanced nostalgia" products for easy money. So instead of focusing on actual side projects between console releases, we get re-enhancements or mediocre and miniscule half games filled with touchscreen gimmicks.

The last 2D Zelda game was when? 2005? And that wasn't even Nintendo that made it, it was Capcom.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2013)

Link's Awakening on Game Boy was


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 3, 2013)

Hyrule Historia is awesome.


----------



## nsahawks7 (Feb 3, 2013)

WIND WAKER will always be my favorite zelda game. They're making a remake on the WII U!



> The last 2D Zelda game was when? 2005? And that wasn't even Nintendo that made it, it was Capcom.



Minish Cap right? That was still an awesome game. In my Top 5 believe it or not.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 3, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Link's Awakening on Game Boy was



And Minish Cap. And the Oracle games. Now those were complete handheld adventures.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 3, 2013)

So guys how big would you want the next Zelda Wii U title to be? In terms of level designs and an overworld. :billa


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 3, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So guys how big would you want the next Zelda Wii U title to be? In terms of level designs and an overworld. :billa



Xenoblade size.


----------



## Golden Circle (Feb 3, 2013)

Asakuna no Senju said:


> So guys how big would you want the next Zelda Wii U title to be? In terms of level designs and an overworld. :billa


Bigger is better. Twenty temples would be great. And I'd like to unlock parts of the early temples with items earned in the later temples, so the game forces me to revisit them. But don't skimp on the twenty temples things. As Zelda sets the benchmark, it's gotta be huuuge.

I'd like an overworld where you can only get from one section to another section by charting your own route through sections of the overworld. Like Hyrule Field in OoT, but with stuff happening in Hyrule Field, like it was in A Link To The Past. Or better yet, get rid of the Overworld concept completely and make the temples and the Overworld blend ala Jak & Dakter.

And I've mentioned this before, but I really really want to play as Zelda.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 16, 2013)

Source


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 16, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Link removed



Neato.  I'd use that patch.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2013)

Now The Legend of Zelda is truly the legend of Zelda.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Mar 18, 2013)

Saw this idea of  a WiiU game, with Zelda being the main character, with the game being set during the 7 years we miss in Ocarina of Time. I wish I could find it. It was pretty legit.

edit: 
*Spoiler*: _found it_ 



What if Nintendo made a Zelda game where you played as Zelda, disguised as Sheik, during the seven years Link is sleeping in the Temple of Time?

Aside from Impa in Skyward Sword, there's not much we know about the Sheikah, retainers of the Hyrule Royal Family, and why they all disappeared. And what of Hyrule's "dark and bloody past" in the Shadow Temple? Could the Sheikah and their disappearance have anything to do with it? There's a whole chunk of lore and story and money to be made from such an idea!

-Stealth-action game complete with Sheik's gear and abilities from both OoT and the Smash games.

-Explore the secrets of Hyrule hidden by the Sheikah.

-Learn the ways of the Sheikah.

-Follow Zelda's quest as she copes with the loss of her kingdom, her own disappearance in her people's time of need, uncover Ganondorf's plans, and help set the stage for the Hero of Time's own work.


----------



## KevKev (Mar 18, 2013)

I wanna see a zelda game where link is a famed blacksmith...and he has a friend that's really close to him. But his friend is destined with the will of hatred so he ends up seeking power to destroy... Hyrule. So he seeks the master sword that has 
*Spoiler*: __ 



demise's conscience


 because
*Spoiler*: __ 



 his residual mind is known to give one immeasurable power.


 So links destiny begins and he must find the master sword before his friend does. During in the story, his friend manages to get the master sword and shatters it into pieces so 
*Spoiler*: __ 



demise


 can merge with him. Now link must repair, or rebuild the master sword with the legendary items used to make this holy blade. 

This game shall be called The Legend of Zelda: Heavenly Blacksmith


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 18, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Most fans are tools. And it's not as simple as saying that the revenue for these remakes are directly invested on the development of the new games.
> 
> 2D handheld Zelda games were always made with small teams but instead of making new shit, they're churning "enhanced nostalgia" products for easy money. So instead of focusing on actual side projects between console releases, we get re-enhancements or mediocre and miniscule half games filled with touchscreen gimmicks.
> 
> The last 2D Zelda game was when? 2005? And that wasn't even Nintendo that made it, it was Capcom.


They are still working on a new Zelda main title. The remake is for the fans who wanna fill the waiting time until the next Zelda game arrives... But people like you will always complain...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRd1nFNy5SU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 3, 2013)

So, who picked up Oracle of Ages and Oracle of Seasons on the 3DS eShop last Thursday?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, who picked up Oracle of Ages and Oracle of Seasons on the 3DS eShop last Thursday?


Not me, I was halfway across the country without my 3ds.

Plus, getting vouchers off walmart is next to impossible to do internationally.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, who picked up Oracle of Ages and Oracle of Seasons on the 3DS eShop last Thursday?



I grabbed both on Saturday 'cause I'm cool like that. 

I beat the second dungeon last night in Seasons. I won't start Ages until after I've beaten Seasons, though, 'cause of the whole password thing.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 3, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, who picked up Oracle of Ages and Oracle of Seasons on the 3DS eShop last Thursday?



Right here.

Just finished the third dungeon. I guess I should wait to play ages until I'm done with seasons to get that special ending thingy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeaaaaah buddies, get in on that pinnacle of 2D Zelda. 

I am also going to beat one of them first and then password-link it to the next game. I'll probably do Ages first and then link it to Seasons.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

You should post that in the ALttP2 thread as well. 

Awesome news.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Death-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

Surprise me, Nintendo.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 6, 2013)

I want those "unexpected elements" to be Player 2 playing as Zelda on the gamepad while Player 1 plays as Link on the main screen.

I'd be that Player 2 any day.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 8, 2013)

Speaking of Zelda U, I really hope that they'll bring back an art style more akin to ALttP or the  games rather than what we've been seeing from OoT, TP, SS etc.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 9, 2013)

Found out the magic gauge refills automatically in ALttP 2. I'm a little disappointed.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2013)

Palpatine said:


> Found out the magic gauge refills automatically in ALttP 2. I'm a little disappointed.



If you're talking about that green bar, that's the stamina gauge. A returning feature from SS.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 9, 2013)

I heard in an interview they would have an automatically refilling magic gauge in the upcoming 3DS one.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh really?


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 9, 2013)

I wish I could find the interview. It was an IGN one I believe...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 9, 2013)

You sure? At this point its all rumors though...


----------



## Velocity (Jun 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Surprise me, Nintendo.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 10, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> You sure? At this point its all rumors though...



It could very well be, since I can't find the source anymore.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

*Legend of Zelda
*Good for it's time. Still holds up today. A bit overrated though.

*Adventure of Link
*Very fun and much different than other games in the series. Huge grindfest though. Gets a lot of unnecessary flack for being different than other games in the series.

*A Link To The Past
*Amazing, set the guidelines not just for all future Zelda but for almost every adventure game of all time.Has some questionable dungeon design though.

*Links Awakening
*Pure masterpiece. Took everything good about ALTTP and made it better, and took all that didn?t work in ALTTP and fixed it, and combined it with one of the greatest stories and atmospheres of any game ever.

*Oracle of Ages
*Enjoyable game. Lacks the amazing atmosphere that made Links Awakening so fantastic though.

*Oracle of Seasons
*Enjoyable game, but not as great as Ages as it focuses more on hack and slash combat rather than puzzles. Also the seasons element wasn?t as interesting as the Ages element.

*Ocarina of Time
*Amazing game. Set the guideline for every 3D aventure game since it. It does lose a bit of steam though after the Water Temple as the story begins to feel a bit rushed.

*Majora's Mask
*Great game, with some amazing concepts, amazing side-quests, amazing characters, and a perfect atmosphere. Hampered however by the mediocre dungeons (except for the god tier Stone Tower Temple) which honestly just felt like something that would be something from a fan-made OOT romhack, The cluttered Termina Field also made navigation a bit cumbersome.

*Wind Waker
*Absolute masterpiece, perfect atmosphere, amazing story, great dungeons and bosses, and great sidequests on par with the ones in MM. Although the Triforce Fetch Quest at the end is a bit tedious.

*Minish Cap
*Fun. Nothing that special compared to other Zeldas though.

*Phantom Hourglass
*Shit. Horrible controls,. horrible graphics, horrible streamlined sailing, horrible dungeons, horrible bosses, horrible story, and that goddamned fucking Ocean King Temple

*Twilight Princes
*Complete shit. Tried way too hard to be "DARK AND GRITTY" and to appeal to western audiences. With the exception of Goron Mines, Temple of Time, and City In The Sky all of the dungeons were either mediocre or just bad, barely any sidequests, story and atmosphere was all over the place in terms of themes, pacing, and direction, the graphics did not fit the series and were also ugly, overuse of brown and bloom, Zant's nonsensical character turn in order to accommodate the story getting needlessly ganonjacked, The Triforce, The Master Sword, Princess Zelda, and Ganon just seemed needlessly tacked onto the game in order to please fans who would bitch and moan if they weren't in it, and  I can count the number of original music tracks in the game with one hand. This game probably only appeals to the same type of people with enough shit taste to enjoy Naruto.

*Spirit Tracks
*Good game, improved so much over Phantom Hourglass. Much better graphics, better controls, more exploration and sidequests, great story, and just fun. Spirit Flute could be a better cumbersome though

*Skyward Sword
*Good game. A bit too linear for my tastes though. Also I don?t think the game really benefited from the 1/1 Motion Control Sword Combat. Also Fi was absolutely obnoxious and spoonfed/ruined so much of the game and it?s puzzles for players. Great story, dungeons, and characters though. Especially Groose. He?s one of the best character of all time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *
> 
> Wind Waker
> Absolute masterpiece, perfect atmosphere, amazing story, great dungeons and bosses, and great sidequests on par with the ones in MM.
> *


*
...FG you're going to need to deal with this one, since I can't even...


Other than that, I agree with a good deal of what you said in regards to the games in the series I have played.*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> ...FG you're going to need to deal with this one, since I can't even...



I'm sorry that I have actual taste.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I'm sorry that I have actual taste.




What does "supposedly" having actual taste have to do with putting WW's sidequests on par with that of MM's? MM puts a lot more focus on side-quests than WW and its three-day system creating a Groundhogs Day scenario allows for it to have most of its amazing side-quests, fairly deep characters and deep themes. It is the king of "side-quests", as the actual supposed side-quests are the best part of the game without being solely intended to like in sandbox games(and most of those games numerous side-quests don't usually match the quality of MM's).

Unless you thought I was remarking on your opinion of WW as a whole and not just the part I bolded, then you're just mistaken as WW is one of my top 25 favorite games.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> What does "supposedly" having actual taste have to do with putting WW's sidequests on par with that of MM's? MM puts a lot more focus on side-quests than WW and its three-day system creating a Groundhogs Day scenario allows for it to have most of its amazing side-quests, fairly deep characters and deep themes. It is the king of "side-quests", as the actual supposed side-quests are the best part of the game without being solely intended to like in sandbox games(and most of those games numerous side-quests don't usually match the quality of MM's).



Majoras Mask had amazing sidequests, so did Wind Waker. Just because you are a Majoras Mask fanboy does not change the quality of Wind Wakers sidequests.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Links Awakening
> Pure masterpiece. Took everything good about ALTTP and made it better, and took all that didn’t work in ALTTP and fixed it, and combined it with one of the greatest stories and atmospheres of any game ever.


You lost a lot of the freedom in LA that you had in ALttP.




> Oracle of Ages
> Enjoyable game. Lacks the amazing atmosphere that made Links Awakening so fantastic though.


Better story and puzzles than OoS, but the mini-games bogged the game down, imo.




> Wind Waker
> great sidequests on par with the ones in MM







> Phantom Hourglass
> Shit. Horrible controls,. horrible graphics, horrible streamlined sailing, horrible dungeons, horrible bosses, horrible story, and that goddamned fucking Ocean King Temple


Linebeck was good, though.




> Twilight Princes
> Complete shit. Tried way too hard to be "DARK AND GRITTY"


Never got that out of TP, but whatever.



> With the exception of Goron Mines, Temple of Time, and City In The Sky all of the dungeons were either mediocre or just bad,


WW was even worse in that respect.



> graphics did not fit the series and were also ugly, overuse of brown and bloom


Art style suited the themes of TP, just like WW's art style suited the themes of WW.  If you don't get why the art style of TP was the way it was then that's your problem, not the game's.




> I can count the number of original music tracks in the game with one hand.


No, you can't.  I suggest you look the soundtrack up instead of relying upon your memory.




> Skyward Sword
> A bit too linear for my tastes though.


"A bit" is a "a bit" of an understatement.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone's got an opinion.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Majoras Mask had amazing sidequests, so did Wind Waker. Just because you are a Majoras Mask fanboy does not change the quality of Wind Wakers sidequests.


I'm sorry that I have actual taste.

Though really, I find the idea pretty damn ludicrous. The Bomber's Notebook quests are directly tied into the theme that lays at the heart of the game in Majora's Mask, so much so that collecting all of the masks gives you the Fierce Deity Mask which allows for a symbolic curbstomp of the final bosss. They can only be deemed side-quests due to not being required to beat the final boss and get to the credits screen but they're so interwoven into the themes and story of the game that not completing them makes the game substantially lacking. 

To put WW's sidequests, which I barely even remember nor are ever really brought up in discussions I've seen as a main strong point of the game, into the same class as the most notable aspect of Majora's Mask, is frankly ludicrous.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I'm sorry that I have actual taste.
> 
> Though really, I find the idea pretty damn ludicrous. The Bomber's Notebook quests are directly tied into the theme that lays at the heart of the game in Majora's Mask, so much so that collecting all of the masks gives you the Fierce Deity Mask which allows for a symbolic curbstomp of the final bosss. They can only be deemed side-quests due to not being required to beat the final boss and get to the credits screen but they're so interwoven into the themes and story of the game that not completing them makes the game substantially lacking.
> 
> To put WW's sidequests, which I barely even remember nor are ever really brought up in discussions I've seen as a main strong point of the game, into the same class as the most notable aspect of Majora's Mask, is frankly ludicrous.



Eh, well I admit I am a bit biased because Wind Waker is tied for my favorite Zelda (along with Links Awakening) but I still think Wind Waker had amazing sidequests.  (Unlike Twilight Princess which had barely any whatsoever)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> To put WW's sidequests, which I barely even remember nor are ever really brought up in discussions I've seen as a main strong point of the game, into the same class as the most notable aspect of Majora's Mask, is frankly ludicrous.



I can only think of three that are even remotely comparable.  The two revolving around the girls that were kidnapped and the one with the guy who likes the moon/has a telescope.  And none of those come even remotely close to the Anju/Kafei quest or the quests revolving around the farm or the Circus Leader's Mask or any other # of quests.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Eh, well I admit I am a bit biased because Wind Waker is tied for my favorite Zelda (along with Links Awakening) but I still think Wind Waker had amazing sidequests.  (Unlike Twilight Princess which had barely any whatsoever)


Its all good my friend. Your dislike of TP along with having good opinions on the other Zeldas absolves you. WW is my fourth favorite Zelda, after the big 3(MM, ALttP and OoT) though with just some fairly small and some not so small changes WW would have been above OoT for me. The Triforce Gathering is the main thing holding it back from being #3 for me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Its all good my friend. Your dislike of TP along with having good opinions on the other Zeldas absolves you. WW is my fourth favorite Zelda, after the big 3(MM, ALttP and OoT) though with just some fairly small and some not so small changes WW would have been above OoT for me. The Triforce Gathering is the main thing holding it back from being #3 for me.



Yeah, the Trifoce fetch-quest did kind of get on my nerves as well, but I feel the the rest of the game excuses that one flaw.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Windwaker is my favorite Zelda game, but Majora's Mask has the best sidequests of any Zelda game hands down. Windwaker's sidequests were excellent, but MM's were better, for the reasons WPK stated.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Windwaker is my favorite Zelda game, but Majora's Mask has the best sidequests of any Zelda game hands down. Windwaker's sidequests were excellent, but MM's were better, for the reasons WPK stated.



I guess I do agree...
I personally feel MM is quite overrated though. While the story, sidequests, characters, and atmosphere are actually amazing, the only truly great dungeon was Stone Tower Temple. Swamp Temple was just bad, Snowhead Temple was mediocre and just felt like some shitty dungeon from an OOT romhack, and Great Bay Temple was okay but was incredibly tedious (even more so than the Water Temple from OOT).


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I remember Snowhead Temple... wasn't it a _mansion_ on top of a snowy mountain?  It felt like I was playing a Mario game lol. But it was still fun.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I remember Snowhead Temple... wasn't it a _mansion_ on top of a snowy mountain?  It felt like I was playing a Mario game lol. But it was still fun.



No, you are thinking of the really mediocre temple from Twilight Princess. Snowhead Temple was from Majora's Mask.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Ohhhh yeah. I can't remember most of the dungeons from TP.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Ohhhh yeah. I can't remember most of the dungeons from TP.



I don't blame you seeing how mediocre/bad most of them were.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

I liked Zant as a villain, though. Not every villain has to be as serious or hellbent on ruling the world as Ganon is. It made Zant a lot more unique, with his whimsical yet diabolical personality. Unfortunately, they sacrificed any character development Zant could have had in order to shoehorn Ganon into the game.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I liked Zant as a villain, though. Not every villain has to be as serious or hellbent on ruling the world as Ganon is. It made Zant a lot more unique, with his whimsical yet diabolical personality. Unfortunately, they sacrificed any character development Zant could have had in order to shoehorn Ganon into the game.



I would have enjoyed Zant if he wasn't originally introduced as a more serious, calm, intimated, and held together villain. His late game term as a crazy maniac was fucking retarded though, came out of nowhere and was just poor writing. Made even worse when the story got Ganonjacked.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Ganon basically shows up for the final battle, and that's about it lol. I mean, we all knew he was coming, what with Zant's "my master this" and "my master that", but I think we all hoped that Ganon wouldn't show up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Ganon basically shows up for the final battle, and that's about it lol. I mean, we all knew he was coming, what with Zant's "my master this" and "my master that", but I think we all hoped that Ganon wouldn't show up.



He didn't start saying that shit though until after the Lakebed temple IIRC which is pretty damn far into the game due to the needlessly overlong tutorial, and all those horrible bug killing segments, and even so, Ganon wasn't even needed in the game and just brought the rest of the game down.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Don't forget the Tears Of Light crap (wasn't that the bug thing?)

The "Tears of ____" stuff was refined in Skyward Sword and was actually fun and exciting (with how you had to be stealthy and had a time limit and everything), but in TP it was just long and unbearable.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Don't forget the Tears Of Light crap (wasn't that the bug thing?)
> 
> The "Tears of ____" stuff was refined in Skyward Sword and was actually fun and exciting (with how you had to be stealthy and had a time limit and everything), but in TP it was just long and unbearable.



I agree completely.

I mean as linear as Skyward Sword was, and as obtrusive as Fi was the game was still damn fun.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> I mean as linear as Skyward Sword was, and as obtrusive as Fi was the game was still damn fun.



*Shrugs* This is true.  I think SS may be the most flawed of all the 3d Zeldas, but it's hard to rage at it because I had such a blast playing through it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> SS may be the most flawed of all the 3d Zeldas



That's odd, seeing how Twilight Princess exists.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> That's odd, seeing how Twilight Princess exists.



Given that I have made comprehensive lists of all the things I dislike about each Zelda and how SS easily has the longest list? Yeah, no.

WW, TP, and SS are all incredibly flawed.  The difference is that SS contains many of the flaws that each of the aforementioned games had combined.

Still fun, though.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Windwaker is by no means "incredibly flawed". It has two glaring flaws, and one of them is a matter of preference. I'm referring to too much sailing being a matter of preference. The other is the Tingle Triforce quest, which Eiji Aonuma admitted to shoehorning in because they wouldn't be able to complete the game on time otherwise.

The game is a masterpiece aside from that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Windwaker is by no means "incredibly flawed". It has two glaring flaws, and one of them is a matter of preference. I'm referring to too much sailing being a matter of preference. The other is the Tingle Triforce quest



I'm more than aware that most people not only don't agree with me but aren't interested in anything I have to say regarding the subject, given that they rarely if ever actually address anything I say because they're too busy convincing themselves that people with differing opinions to their own don't have any valid arguments.

The only reason I defend TP is because I think many of the arguments leveled against it are terrible even when the game has many flaws that could and should be criticized instead.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I liked Zant as a villain, though. Not every villain has to be as serious or hellbent on ruling the world as Ganon is. It made Zant a lot more unique, with his whimsical yet diabolical personality. Unfortunately, they sacrificed any character development Zant could have had in order to shoehorn Ganon into the game.



**Ganondorf**

**Shoehorned in a Zelda game in any way**

**Not obvious that he was going to be in the game the second Zant told Link he got his super awesome powers from his "Dark God" long before the twist is revealed**

**Implying his crazy as shit, goofy personality isn't the exact opposite of what the TP IS TOTALLY GRIMDARK SERIOUS, WESTERN PANDERING retards spew**

I'll just abstain from any further discussion, I had my fun in the E3 thread already. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> WW, TP, and SS are all incredibly flawed.  The difference is that SS contains many of the flaws that each of the aforementioned games had combined.
> 
> Still fun, though.





COMMON SENSE IN A ZELDA FAN. THIS IS A SIGN THAT THIS E3 WILL PROBABLY BE SLIGHTLY LESS SHITTY THIS YEAR.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I know I can't win so I'll just state something and then leave the argument



The fact isn't whether or not it was hinted at in the middle of the game that Ganondorf was involved. The fact is that the story being Ganonjacked and how Twilight Princess shoehorned many needless elements just to cater to the autistic pureists who would cry afoul if they didn't include Ganondorf, Zelda, the Master Sword, and the Triforce was just bad writing.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

TP's story has obvious problems if you take the time to scrutinize it but Ganondorf showing up and being the main villain was not one of them, nor was Zelda's inclusion. Rather it was the unexplained results of including them that caused issues; they have yet to explain how it was Ganondorf got a hold of the Triforce of Power, or exactly how it was Zelda ended up where she did and in the form she was in at the climax.

Other criticisms of the story include... the inhabitants of Castle Town did not respond appropriately to the situation.  One could argue that they dropped the ball with Zant's character right at the end. Ganondorf barely acknowledged Link (sorta justifiable as Midna can talk and Link can't, but still...) and the general consensus is that they failed to make most players care about Illia and Link's relationship, let alone Illia.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Damn it, I'm posting again. Reading TP bashing is just too fun.



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> The fact isn't whether or not it was hinted at in the middle of the game that Ganondorf was involved. The fact is that the story being Ganonjacked and how Twilight Princess shoehorned many needless elements just to cater to the autistic pureists who would cry afoul if they didn't include Ganondorf, Zelda, the Master Sword, and the Triforce was just bad writing.



Ganondorf is an intricate part of the Zelda mythos, holding as much character importance as the other carriers of the Triforce, as in, the main fucking characters of the franchise, Zelda and Link. Complaining that ANY appearance that he might have in ANY Zelda game is nothing short of retarded. No one would complain about the story if he wasn't there, it's the other retards who complain that he IS there. Like no one's complaining about his absence in Skyward Sword since that's not part of the huge list of problems that game has. There can be Zelda games without Ganon but there's no such thing as a Zelda game where Ganon's presence is "forced".

Kudos on using "autistic" to try and devalue people who think it's normal for Ganondorf to be in a fucking Zelda game. You got "grimdark", "western pandering", "austistic", "Ganonjacked" and hell, even "people who like this like Naruto" going on. Keep those absolute meaningless buzzwords going and you might have gullible enough people who'll fall for it.

I won't even comment on the other standard Zelda elements like the Triforce, the Master Sword or fucking ZELDA (What's the main title of this franchise again?) that are in pretty much other Zelda game in the series but are apparently TURRIBLE on TP. Must be some kind of gritty shonen manga pandering I'm missing.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I won't even comment on the other standard Zelda elements like the Triforce, the Master Sword or fucking ZELDA (What's the main title of this franchise again?) that are in pretty much other Zelda game in the series but are apparently TURRIBLE on TP. Must be some kind of gritty shonen manga pandering I'm missing.



Remember; when Ganondorf, Zelda, the Master Sword, and the Triforce showed up in the uber-special-masterpiece-completely-different-from-other-Zeldas-didn't-give-a-fuck-about-series-traditions game we refer to as Wind Waker, it was great, but when they showed up in TP it was Ganonjacking, shoehorning, needless pandering, and just bad writing.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

As for what Gaawa-chan is stating, Ganon being in Windwaker didn't feel shoehorned, and the game had good writing too. Holy jeebus, Ganon actually had a _personality_ aside from just wanting to overpower everything. And it's not like there was another big bad that Ganon stole the spotlight from 75% of the way into the game. 

Obviously people don't understand what I mean by "shoehorned", but perhaps I shouldn't be using that word. Perhaps I should be saying that Ganon's inclusion wasn't handled very well in TP. 

I guess my biggest problem is that he just isn't the villain from the very beginning. It wasn't a very good plot twist when everyone knew Ganon would be in it regardless, so they should've just said "Fuck Zant" and made Ganon the big bad from the very start. 



Deathbringerpt said:


> **Ganondorf**
> 
> **Shoehorned in a Zelda game in any way**
> 
> ...



Except if you read my later posts, you would've seen that I said "Ganon basically shows up for the final battle, and that's about it lol. I mean, we all knew he was coming, what with Zant's "my master this" and "my master that", but I think we all hoped that Ganon wouldn't show up".

Ganon feels shoehorned in TP because Zant could've served fine as the villain, not because of Ganon actually being in the game. That's my problem with TP.

However, I don't think I've ever openly hated everything about TP. The only things I didn't really like about TP was the tears of light stuff (that got refined in Skyward Sword) and the way they handled Zant and Ganon. So go spout your "hurrdurr common sense in a Zelda fan" mumbo jumbo elsewhere, since the only reason you're saying that is because someone dragged down WW and SS along with TP, instead of just dragging down TP by itself. Also, you hate SS with a passion, so I dunno why you're supporting Gaawa when she calls it fun. Unless you somehow had fun with the game while hating it. Or maybe you just hate the things it did different. Who knows.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

They should've focused on one villain instead of trying to give the spotlight to two.

That's all I'm saiyan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> As for what Gaawa-chan is stating, Ganon being in Windwaker didn't feel shoehorned, and the game had good writing. Holy jeebus, Ganon actually had a _personality_ aside from just wanting to overpower everything. And it's not like there was another big bad that Ganon stole the spotlight from 75% of the way into the game.
> 
> Obviously people don't understand what I mean by "shoehorned", but perhaps I shouldn't be using that word. Perhaps I should be saying that Ganon's inclusion wasn't handled very well in TP.



Well, that wasn't too hard, was it? Now this I can totally agree with, at least in the sense that Wind Waker made an effort in giving Ganondorf a personality. There's nothing wrong with being a one dimensional power hungry character though, you don't exactly like these character for character complexity, that's why I like Ganondorf, simplistic antagonist or not. I don't really give a shit about Zant in terms of likability compared to Ganondorf, he had an interesting entrance but everything else he did while being a serious character, Ganondorf did it best. 

Plus, we just needed an excuse for an awesome horse fight with Ganon.

Plus, my posts were not really specifically directed at you, anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 10, 2013)

Zant is a shitty villain.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, that wasn't too hard, was it? Now this I can totally agree with, at least in the sense that Wind Waker made an effort in giving Ganondorf a personality. There's nothing wrong with being a one dimensional power hungry character though, you don't exactly like these character for character complexity, that's why I like Ganondorf, simplistic antagonist or not. I don't really give a shit about Zant in terms of likability compared to Ganondorf, he had an interesting entrance but everything else he did while being a serious character, Ganondorf did it best.
> 
> Plus, we just needed an excuse for an awesome horse fight with Ganon.
> 
> Plus, my posts were not really specifically directed at you, anyway.



Well of course not, if my message gets across the wrong way it's up to me to clarify what I meant.  I'll agree with that there's nothing wrong with it as long as it's handled well. To be honest, I kinda miss the days where villains were evil because fuck you. In games these days it seems like every villain needs some kinda stupid, complicated motive so they can seem pitiable or some shit. Nintendo always seems to hit those one-dimensional, "fuck you that's why" villains right on the money. Which is part of why they keep their charm I guess. While we're on Zant, look at him. He had the chance to be cool, but they gave him a personality and screwed it up, so the only good thing he had left was his character design. 

TP had Ganon turn into an actual pig too, so +1 for that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well of course not, if my message gets across the wrong way it's up to me to clarify what I meant.  I'll agree with that there's nothing wrong with it as long as it's handled well. To be honest, I kinda miss the days where villains were evil because fuck you. In games these days it seems like every villain needs some kinda stupid, complicated motive so they can seem pitiable or some shit. Nintendo always seems to hit those one-dimensional, "fuck you that's why" villains right on the money. Which is part of why they keep their charm I guess. While we're on Zant, look at him. He had the chance to be cool, but they gave him a personality and screwed it up, so the only good thing he had left was his character design.
> 
> TP had Ganon turn into an actual pig too, so +1 for that.



And FYI, And I don't hate SS with a passion, I just emphasize its faults that no one here seems to notice while shitting on TP with no good reason (Tear hunting in the Silent Realm was cool in SS but the rest of the game is a glorified nonending fetch quest), it was a mediocre Zelda game and disappointing (Then again, all post MM Zeldas are) but I still had plenty fun with it when it counted, especially on the final setpiece with Ghirahim and Demise which was fucking awesome.

All 3D Zelda games after Majora's Mask have amazing climaxes which compensate for the lackluster ride, at least for me. I never want to see a game in the linear style of SS again, though. Once was enough.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Plus, my posts were not really specifically directed at you, anyway. And I don't hate SS with a passion, I just emphasize its faults that no one here seems to notice while shitting on TP with no good reason (Tear hunting in the Silent Realm was cool in SS but the rest of the game is a glorified nonending fetch quest), it was a mediocre Zelda game and disappointing but I still had plenty fun with it when it counted, especially on the final setpiece with Ghirahim and Demise which was fucking awesome.
> 
> All 3D Zelda games after Majora's Mask have amazing climaxes which compensate for the lackluster ride, at least for me.



I find all the Zelda games to be fun at the very least, I just have a hard-on for Windwaker, which I'm willing to admit. I haven't beaten Skyward Sword yet, but maybe that's just because it couldn't keep my attention, even though I was having a lot of fun with it. They need to bring back upgradeable and varied equipment in the next game, that was one thing they did very right with in SS. They should expand on it more to give you even more kinds of equipment. 

Nintendo needs to stop padding the game by repeating dungeons and just... add in _more_ dungeons. Most people don't wanna redo dungeons twice. Let alone a bazillion times. I'm looking at you, Temple of the Ocean King.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

I just want a Zelda that replicates the adventure of Ocarina of Time and the storytelling of Majora's Mask.

I don't need innovation, I just need quality design and plot.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

tbh, I don't see how it's so hard for Nintendo to do that. I mean, they made the games, they should know how to make good sequels.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait, did you guys make up already? Cuz' I can go on.... the last time I bashed TP it wasn't enough. 

It will *never* be enough.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> I guess I do agree...
> I personally feel MM is quite overrated though. While the story, sidequests, characters, and atmosphere are actually amazing, the only truly great dungeon was Stone Tower Temple. Swamp Temple was just bad, Snowhead Temple was mediocre and just felt like some shitty dungeon from an OOT romhack, and Great Bay Temple was okay but was incredibly tedious (even more so than the Water Temple from OOT).


Overrated in what way though? The dungeons outside of Stone Tower Temple(which is god tier) were lackluster sure and thats a downside of the game but along with the Great Bay Temple boss sucking ass those are the only real flaws with the game and really didn't negatively effect my experience that much. MM is a case where it may be more flawed then something like OoT but its strengths are so amazing that it more than makes up for it. 

I haven't played SS yet but currently Majora's Mask has the best gameplay in the series due to the additions of the Deku Scrub, Goron and Zora masks, its story is the best in the series all things considered, the three day mechanic was one of the most ingenuous additions in gaming history as its the only way to make an actual breathing world in a video game, it has great atmosphere and a very memorable and rather fairly complex villain in Majora's Mask. The first time seeing the inside of the moon is probably my favorite moment in gaming history considering what it lead to, the symbolism behind it.

I recommend these two articles:


We should watch this for Film Club, Rukia.

While I loved the game prior to them, they just strengthened it to an unbreakable level. Furious George, who considers MM as equal to WW and below OoT and ALttP even now thought they were excellent and improved his opinion of the game.

Also, in regards to the Zelda series as a whole any Zelda fan should read this article:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 10, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Wait, did you guys make up already? Cuz' I can go on.... the last time I bashed TP it wasn't enough.
> 
> It will *never* be enough.



Death-kun's cool and I already got it out of my system.

Plus, I need to shower.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Death-kun's cool and I already got it out of my system.



 



Deathbringerpt said:


> All 3D Zelda games after Majora's Mask have amazing climaxes which compensate for the lackluster ride, at least for me. I never want to see a game in the linear style of SS again, though. Once was enough.



This is actually true (though I say that WW was never lackluster at any point).... and I have to admit, begrudgingly, that Twilight Princess probably had the best climax of the bunch. 

I still didn't really dig the silly yin/yang parallel that they tried to pull with Zelda and Midna (you ain't smart, TP. ) but there was some definite catharsis in the mirror between the two worlds being broken.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, I kinda thought he was aiming at me even though he was only, like... 25% aiming at me, so there wasn't much to continue with after I re-worded what I meant and we agreed with each other.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I am not a MM guy......


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 10, 2013)

Skull Kid/Majora is still my favorite Zelda villain ever.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not a MM guy......



Than you're not my kind of guy.



Death-kun said:


> Skull Kid/Majora is still my favorite Zelda villain ever.



Dat blood curdling, prepubescent scream.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I like Skull Kid too.. Did you guys watch this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PquuS9tWLzw[/YOUTUBE]

I loved facing number 3


----------



## Aeon (Jun 10, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am not a MM guy......



Because you're a WW guy, right?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Skull Kid/Majora's Mask's awesome indeed


----------



## Hentai (Jun 10, 2013)

God I so hope Nintendo announces Majoras Mask 3D tomorrow. I need it, I want it, my precious.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 10, 2013)

Aeon said:


> Because you're a WW guy, right?


Probably more of a TP guy

I don't see WW and MM really being at odds all that much. Yeah in terms of atmosphere and story they're almost polar opposites, though unless someone can only appreciate dark games or only lighthearted games(though its not like MM is lacking in lighthearted moments, it both works to cover up how dark the game truly is and also counteract it to fit with the themes), then one can easily like both. 

MM and TP are more at odds with TP's attempt at being MM mixed with Ocarina.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 10, 2013)

Hentai said:


> God I so hope Nintendo announces Majoras Mask 3D tomorrow. I need it, I want it, my precious.



That would be great.
Replaying OoT on my 3DS was a blast, so MM probably wouldn't be any different


----------



## Hentai (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That would be great.
> Replaying OoT on my 3DS was a blast, so MM probably wouldn't be any different



Well, no MM 3D...YET, but WW looks awesome. I cant wait to play it in 1080p :


----------



## Scizor (Jun 11, 2013)

Hentai said:


> Well, no MM 3D...YET, but WW looks awesome. I cant wait to play it in 1080p :



Yeah, indeed.

Also, I seem to be the only one who's hyped that they sped up sailing in WWU.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 11, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Yeah, indeed.
> 
> Also, I seem to be the only one who's hyped that they sped up sailing in WWU.



Neh, I'll sail normally. allows me to watch tv while waiting.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2013)

SS+TP Link design in the upcoming Smash Bros looks fantastic.




Scizor said:


> Yeah, indeed.
> 
> Also, I seem to be the only one who's hyped that they sped up sailing in WWU.



No, that's excellent.  I just hope they also:
* let us hold more pictographs to speed up the figurine side-quest. ;_;
* add more warp points.
* add a hero mode since there's already New Game Plus in WW. Also let you continually choose New Game Plus so you can always have your figurines.
* put the cut dungeons back in.
* maybe, maybe expand submerged Hyrule.


----------



## The Max (Jun 11, 2013)

seem like Nintendo was thinking about showing the new zelda wii-u.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 11, 2013)

The Max said:


> seem like Nintendo was thinking about showing the new zelda wii-u.


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 12, 2013)

I never really understood the criticism of TP. For me the only flaws were it being ridiculously easy, and many of the dungeon items becoming more or less useless after the dungeon they were introduced in. Not many flaws, but they were fairly prominent ones.

I enjoy MM, but never liked it quite as much as other people seem to though. For me it was just an enjoyable sequel of sorts for OoT. It didn't suck me in as much as other 3d Zelda games though.

SS I really enjoyed. While it had some flaws (like the song collection or whatever) it did build a pretty great environment, that let me overlook some of the admittedly linear style.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 12, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No, that's excellent.  I just hope they also:
> ** let us hold more pictographs to speed up the figurine side-quest. ;_;*



Holy shit, so much this.

Fuck having to endlessly travel back and forth for a mere three figurines.

It should be able to hold at least ten pics.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

Lo and behold, among other things, Pictograph count has been increased. Here's some new details about WW HD.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Lo and behold, among other things, Pictograph count has been increased. Here's some new details about WW HD.



See, Nintendo? That wasn't so hard. 12 pics isn't ideal (I'd let you take at least 20) but okay.

NOW DO THE REST.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm more curious about what they meant by "revamping the Triforce hunt".


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm more curious about what they meant by "revamping the Triforce hunt".



Triforce hunt could be made so much better with just one addition. An addition I mentioned.

MORE. WARPS. A warp for every island, unlocked each time you feed that fishman thing.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 23, 2013)

So I finally stopped procrastinating and got past the sky bird race or whatever in SS(yes I'm only that far FG, don't look at me like that). I couldn't get the hang of the flying during the training like at all, I really didn't think that the game wanted me to flap the Wii-mote+nunchuks like wings though once I get the hang of it and how to properly change direction I loved it. Though the part after that with having to parachute onto that center was annoying though.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

WWWiiU's looking great so far 

That'll probably be my first game on the Wii U (I'll buy a Wii U when it's released, preferably a WWU Bundle )


----------



## Nois (Jun 23, 2013)

So I was wondering, is there any oficially acpproved difficulty ranking for the Zelda games?


----------



## Yagura (Jun 23, 2013)

^ 
1. The Adventure of Link
2. Majora's Mask

The rest.


But no, there isn't a "official" ranking.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 23, 2013)

Yagura said:


> ^
> 1. The Adventure of Link
> 2. Majora's Mask
> 
> ...



Majora's Mask? The first game is much harder. O_o


----------



## Yagura (Jun 23, 2013)

Eh, I didn't find it that difficult.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Majora's Mask? The first game is much harder. O_o





Yagura said:


> Eh, I didn't find it that difficult.



And that's exactly why there isn't an official ranking


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So I finally stopped procrastinating and got past the sky bird race or whatever in SS(yes I'm only that far FG, don't look at me like that). I couldn't get the hang of the flying during the training like at all, I really didn't think that the game wanted me to flap the Wii-mote+nunchuks like wings though once *I get the hang of it and how to properly change direction I loved it*. Though the part after that with having to parachute onto that center was annoying though.



That might change soon.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Thats a possibility if the repetition gets to be annoying. I didn't mind the sailing as much as most in WW but then again, I didn't have the flap my hands as if they were wings to control the boat.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 24, 2013)

*5 Reasons Why Link Should be a Woman*


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 24, 2013)

So basically the author of that article wants to turn The Legend of Zelda into a feminist statement


----------



## Furious George (Jun 24, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> So basically the author of that article wants to turn The Legend of Zelda into a feminist statement



Beat me to it.  

But now, by not taking it completely serious, you're just triggering this article's built-in defense mechanism... you narrow-minded misogynist.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 24, 2013)

I blame my misogyny on the patriarchy


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2013)

I actually agreed with the article until the writer went balls deep into the whole feminist/gender equality thing. Being a political statement just for the sake of being one isn't a good change for a classic video game series.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah I thought the article wasn't half bad at first, then it started talking about patriarchy. Unless you're mocking the idea of patriarchy, using the word is one of the fastest ways to get me to stop taking you seriously.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 24, 2013)

Feminazis projecting their own bullshit in every single thing they manage to grasp with the thick meatwalls of their sandy vaginas?

What a shocker.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 24, 2013)

But I actually wouldn't mind playing as the girl, or Zelda in this case.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 24, 2013)

Not for those reasons. Zelda would have to be a dude too... Wait what if they swap bodies?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 24, 2013)

Rainbow Dash said:


> But I actually wouldn't mind playing as the girl, or Zelda in this case.



Well there are those games.


----------



## Nois (Jun 24, 2013)

Since All the links are descendatns/reincarnations of the hero of time, I don't see a reason why they could go for a gender swap in one of the games


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm more inclined to the idea of Nintendo creating a new IP that stars a female character, rather than changing an iconic figure like Link.  People should be clamoring for a more proactive Zelda, not a female Link. >_>




Nois said:


> Since All the links are descendatns/reincarnations of the hero of time, I don't see a reason why they could go for a gender swap in one of the games



This isn't quite correct.  WW Link was not related in any way to the Links of old.  One could argue that this is why the one whose soul will fly forever with the original Link's spirit does not appear in WW, PH, or ST, but does appear in the Child time-line and (possibly) the Downfall time-line, if you count the OoX opening sequences.

Either way, there's actually nothing stopping Link from being female beyond our traditional idea of what Link is; I don't know about any of you but when I think of Link I think of a left-handed boy.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> People should be clamoring for a more proactive Zelda, not a female Link. >_>



And ironically we have been steadily getting that for a while. 

We went from a pure unapologetic damsel to a women involved in many different levels of opposing Ganondorf (OoT), to actively and directly shooting arrows at Ganondorf (TP) to being a legitimate, developed character who just so happens to also do just as much, if not more, to fight what comes up against the world than Link (SS).

I've said it before and I'll say it again: its only a matter of time before Zelda is a fully playable character.

But yeah, there is no positive female progression to people who make such articles. There is only the patriarchy.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2013)

All the cosplayers for Link are chicks anyway. They've already won.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> This isn't quite correct.  *WW Link was not related in any way to the Links of old.  One could argue that this is why the one whose soul will fly forever with the original Link's spirit does not appear in WW, PH, or ST, but does appear in the Child time-line and (possibly) the Downfall time-line, if you count the OoX opening sequences.*
> 
> Either way, there's actually nothing stopping Link from being female beyond our traditional idea of what Link is; I don't know about any of you but when I think of Link I think of a left-handed boy.


Wait....what?


Furious George said:


> And ironically we have been steadily getting that for a while.
> 
> We went from a pure unapologetic damsel to a women involved in many different levels of opposing Ganondorf (OoT), to actively and directly shooting arrows at Ganondorf (TP) to being a legitimate, developed character who just so happens to also do just as much, if not more, to fight what comes up against the world than Link (SS).
> 
> ...



Nyeeeh, I'll settle for a fully fleshed character for Zelda which we got in SS no need to make her playable.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Nyeeeh, I'll settle for a fully fleshed character for Zelda which we got in SS no need to make her playable.



Why not, King Neanderthal? Does a playable Zelda threaten your male fantasy? 

Does it threaten your manhood? Your throbbing manhood?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Why not, King Neanderthal? Does a playable Zelda threaten your male fantasy?
> 
> Does it threaten your manhood? Your throbbing manhood?



Psh good luck threatening that. 

Just seems like that would end badly. 

But then again you did "control" Zelda in ST already. Kind of funny how she cracked a joke on her family dilemna.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 25, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Why not, King Neanderthal? Does a playable Zelda threaten your male fantasy?
> 
> Does it threaten your manhood? Your throbbing manhood?



Get back in the jungle and eat some bananas.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2013)

I don't like change.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 25, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Wait....what?



I thought Wind Waker itself illustrated that point nicely.  It was why he didn't have the mark of the Triforce on his hand starting out.  He had to prove himself to be worthy of filling in the missing chosen hero's boots, because in the adult time-line there is no spirit of the hero to pass on.

As for what I said, that is based on the Skyward Sword manga:
Source
Last page is first, so you have to scroll to the bottom and then work your way up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 25, 2013)

Actually the concept of a Zelda spinoff where you play as Zelda is fucking awesome. A Princess Sorcerer which is then trained as a kickass ninja Sheika when her Kingdom falls to Ganondorf, there's tons of fucking gameplay possibilities right there. But of course feminist would attention whore that shit and claim some delusional sense of victory for themselves.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Mizura (Jun 25, 2013)

^ No. Just no. That abomination is not a Zelda game. lalala!

That said, the Legend of Zelda series have already done:
- dimension travel
- time travels
- air to ground travel
- season swapping
- species swapping

... so I guess gender swapping could occur eventually.  The villagers react differently to you depending on your gender?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Actually the concept of a Zelda spinoff where you play as Zelda is fucking awesome. A Princess Sorcerer which is then trained as a kickass ninja Sheika when her Kingdom falls to Ganondorf, there's tons of fucking gameplay possibilities right there. But of course feminist would attention whore that shit and claim some delusional sense of victory for themselves.



This moron gets it.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 25, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I thought Wind Waker itself illustrated that point nicely.  It was why he didn't have the mark of the Triforce on his hand starting out.  He had to prove himself to be worthy of filling in the missing chosen hero's boots, because in the adult time-line there is no spirit of the hero to pass on.
> 
> As for what I said, that is based on the Skyward Sword manga:
> Source
> Last page is first, so you have to scroll to the bottom and then work your way up.



But he had the hero's spirit, hence why every character in the game kept wondering if they had found that Link and the King of Red Lions could only respond with WW Link being similar, and Ganaondorf confirmed their suspicions by recognizing him as the Hero of Time reborn. He unfortunately had to fix what his previous self broke though. 

Edit: Once again, Zelda spinoff sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 26, 2013)

^ Yeah, but Zelda can't hardly be spinoff to her own series. 

Unless of course we get something like The Legend Of Link: Zelda's Awakening.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2013)

If they announced a Zelda game I wouldn't boycott it, but I'm not really dying for one either.


----------



## Yagura (Jun 26, 2013)

Aside from Link's Crossbow training we've never really had a  Zelda spin-off have we?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 26, 2013)

Yagura said:


> Aside from Link's Crossbow training we've never really had a  Zelda spin-off have we?



A Zelda spin-off about Zelda? Nope. the cd-i games don't exist

There is that Tingle game.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 29, 2013)

Just got _Link's Awakening_. 

Its goin' down.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 29, 2013)

Played that game so long ago, I don't remember shit about it. Hell, I can't even remember if I beat it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2013)

What are goombas doing in my Zelda?!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2013)

^

Not the only reference you'll see there.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 30, 2013)

I've been replaying Link's Awakening DX on my 3DS, I'm in the final dungeon, the one where you have to go through the entire trade quest in order to get the book that tells you the route to go through the dungeon, and the route is different for every playthrough. And you can't keep the book, so you either have to remember the route or write it down. Yeah, that goddamn dungeon. I'll get around to beating it when I feel like going through the trading quest.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 30, 2013)

Wonderful.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 2, 2013)

_Link's Awakening_ has been.... interesting so far. 

I'm of course not the first person to see the parallels between OOT/MM and ALttP/LA... that being one seems like a bizzarro version of the other. 

A minimalist plot more about escaping the moment (MM it was escaping time, here its escaping some crazy island) than saving the world, lots of witty dialogue coming dangerously close to breaking the fourth wall, curious Mario references.... its interesting. 

The music is terrific.

However, I don't at all like some of the technical decisions Nintendo made with this game... *like the same info bubble popping up time-and-time again, dialogue bubbles being slow to skip, and a needlessly complicated in-game saving feature that forces me to use the 3DS load point*... which I didn't want to do since I wanted the authentic Gameboy experience.

I just got into the Angler Temple.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> _Link's Awakening_ has been.... interesting so far.
> 
> I'm of course not the first person to see the parallels between OOT/MM and ALttP/LA... that being one seems like a bizzarro version of the other.
> 
> ...


geeze if you hated it so much why didn't you just say so


----------



## Furious George (Jul 2, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> geeze if you hated it so much why didn't you just say so



Wait, what?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Wait, what?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2013)

*Nintendo tested Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword on Wii U*

Eiji Aonuma has said that The Legend Of Zelda: Wind Waker wasn't the only game that Nintendo converted for HD. In the testing stage, Aonuma and his team experimented with HD versions of Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess but it was Wind Waker that made most sense on Wii U.



> "When we looked at creating a Zelda for Wii U, there were so many possibilities given the HD graphics," said Aonuma. "But rather than starting from zero, we actually ran a few tests. We tried converting other console games to Wii U. We actually did this with Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword. And the result of that was, hmm, those are semi-realistic representations of the Zelda world so we weren't really surprised with what we got. But with Wind Waker, when we converted that to HD we were really surprised at how great it looked."
> 
> Look at the two versions side by side and it's easy to see why Aonuma plumped for Wind Waker for the GameCube version looks poor by comparison. Something Aonuma acknowledges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2013)

I was actually getting kind of indifferent at A Link between Worlds because of the nostalgia over-reliance where they outright transfer directly the original overworld and reuse bosses and whatever but this interview kinda made me interested again, Aonuma promises new shit and interesting developments concerning the story and what happened to the cast after the original Link to the Past.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Nintendo tested Twilight Princess and Skyward Sword on Wii U*
> 
> Eiji Aonuma has said that The Legend Of Zelda: Wind Waker wasn't the only game that Nintendo converted for HD. In the testing stage, Aonuma and his team experimented with HD versions of Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess but it was Wind Waker that made most sense on Wii U.



Way too soon with those two, especially SS.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2013)

Not necissarily 'new dungeons', but it seems this is great news. =D


----------



## Furious George (Jul 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Not necissarily 'new dungeons', but it seems this is great news. =D



Great news is a little strong. 

From what I read in that article, Aonuma was just talking in circles and didn't really confirm anything except that he was "tuning architecture"... which could pretty much amount to putting paintings on temple walls so they don't feel as empty. 

I really do not care about all these HD remakes and am just glad that their development hasn't really halted other Zelda projects.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 7, 2013)

Aonuma was in full politician mode, not shutting up and saying nothing at all.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 7, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Not necissarily 'new dungeons', but it seems this is great news. =D



Sounds like he had the opportunity to make WW outright perfect with this HD remake and he chose not to do so.


----------



## DaKakz (Jul 7, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Sounds like he had the opportunity to make WW outright perfect with this HD remake and he chose not to do so.



We just got Aonuma styled.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 7, 2013)

How are you guys getting that from what he said?

I took it as confirmation that he'll make all the islands as interesting as the time it took you to get there takes. I understand this doesn't confirm _how_ he'll do this, but who cares, really? We'll have more interesting islands.

I don't really get the negativity.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I don't really get the negativity.



Well Scizor...

Sometimes people are just Groosin' for a Bruisin'


----------



## Furious George (Jul 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> How are you guys getting that from what he said?
> 
> I took it as confirmation that he'll make all the islands as interesting as the time it took you to get there takes. I understand this doesn't confirm _how_ he'll do this, but who cares, really? We'll have more interesting islands.
> 
> I don't really get the negativity.



How am I getting that he will be tuning up some areas that needed tuning in the interview where he said he would be tuning things up rather than adding new dungeons? I'm getting it by taking note that he only said he would be tuning things up.

I'm not meaning to be negative. I just think calling that "great news" is a stretch. What's so great about touch-ups in an HD remake? That should be par for the course anyway.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 15, 2013)

I swear to god, every time I see  someone ragging on Twilight Princess its because they think its edgy or gritty or some other crap.Hint:Its not DmC. Twilght Princess is macabre, not like Majora's Mask or Megami Tensei but its macabre. Which is something I love considering I spent alot of time watching the Addams family XD

I never saw it as Ocarina 2.0.I enjoyed the world the game built with all those weird characters.Hell I've always been a fan of games that attempt to refine game mechanics

So even if it didnt really bring anything new to the table besides combat I thoroughly enjoyed meandering about in the game.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 27, 2013)

(rumor)

I'm hyped for that bundle (if it is true).


----------



## NinjaM (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd be shocked if there _wasn't_ a Wind Waker bundle for the holiday.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 30, 2013)

Rumor: Zelda U is a Sequel to Twilight Princess, Made To Challenge Skyrim


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm detecting massive amounts of bullshit.  Having to multitask five separate dungeons?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah that sounds like it would be really annoying. There are lots of things in that article that set off my BS detector though, so I'm not worried. I also don't think Nintendo would care at all to try and match Skyrim. I'd be surprised if a lot of the higher ups even know what Skyrim is.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jul 30, 2013)

I for welcome the return of ALttP dungeon complexity. Plus a big world and we are set.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 30, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Yeah that sounds like it would be really annoying. There are lots of things in that article that set off my BS detector though, so I'm not worried. I also don't think Nintendo would care at all to try and match Skyrim. I'd be surprised if a lot of the higher ups even know what Skyrim is.



Besides a wreck of sorts that's all they should know


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 31, 2013)

Though I couldn't exactly say a large focus on sidequests would be a bad thing in my view, considering MM is my favorite game of all time.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hf7JNzo6DZY[/YOUTUBE]


I...I don't know how I should feel about this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Guys!!



click click and watch watch..
Nintendo turned this down...


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow....

as awesome as that looked, it was a smart move for Nintendo to turn it down. A full-length Zelda movie simply would not work.

And what the deuce did they do to Ganondorf?!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ganondorf design didn't bother but Link........


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2013)

They should just do a Metroid movie. Just don't do anything that Other M did.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2013)

I do want a Metroid movie


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

Other M wasn't even made by nintendo and it wasnt that bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> *Other M wasn't even made by nintendo* and it wasnt that bad.



Yes it was.. Tecmo Ninja did the cut scenes.. iirc


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh really? I heard it was made by team ninja.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Oh really? I heard it was made by team ninja.



Collaboration. It was both Nintendo and Team Ninja. And most of the bad things about it came from Nintendo, Sakamoto specifically.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

lol dang. Well I enjoyed the gameplay, it transitioned metriod into 3d perfectly. People might not have liked the story or the way samus was acting, but I enjoyed the game.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah Team Ninja is pretty good at that 2.5 D battle mevchanics shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2013)

It's really sad cause I really like Sakamoto's work and I'm the first in line to defend Fusion which is actually my favorite Metroid. And he wrote it, Plus Super Metroid and the manga which had a pretty fucking cool backstory for the main stage.

But Other M? It's fucking uncanny how bad it turned out to be, people think Sakamoto has a beef against Prime series since there's events that contradict them but Other M contradicts almost EVERY METROID game in the series. And he couldn't even keep up with staples of the series, asking Team Ninja why they made Varia suit purple and then told them to remove that color because it would look ridiculous in cutscenes.

The Varia Suit always been purple, Sakamoto. And a purple aura looks as much, if not even more ridiculous. 

It sucks cause I actually want more story in my Metroid games but Other M pretty much killed any chance of it.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

Dang hopefully they learn from this but keep the 2.5d gameplay unless they go back to prime. And you think that will stop them from adding voice acting and story in their games?


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 2, 2013)

That explains why samus never got a 25 year anniversary.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 2, 2013)

I wouldn't mind it but probably not. Miyamoto said that the Metroid mini-game in that WiiU launch game was kinda like research for the next Metroid game and the TPS gameplay looked pretty cool.



thinkingaboutlife said:


> That explains why samus never got a 25 year anniversary.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

What are peoples problem with Metroid Fusion?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 2, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Dang hopefully they learn from this but keep the 2.5d gameplay unless they go back to prime. *And you think that will stop them from adding voice acting and story in their games?*



i hope so  i think VA feel right in Metroid.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 2, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's really sad cause I really like Sakamoto's work and I'm the first in line to defend Fusion which is actually my favorite Metroid. And he wrote it, Plus Super Metroid and the manga which had a pretty fucking cool backstory for the main stage.
> 
> But Other M? It's fucking uncanny how bad it turned out to be, people think Sakamoto has a beef against Prime series since there's events that contradict them but Other M contradicts almost EVERY METROID game in the series. And he couldn't even keep up with staples of the series, asking Team Ninja why they made *Varia suit purple *and then told them to remove that color because it would look ridiculous in cutscenes.
> 
> ...


Where did it contradict? Also, I think you mean the Gravity Suit not Varia. Unless I'm mistaken.


thinkingaboutlife said:


> Dang hopefully they learn from this but keep the 2.5d gameplay unless they go back to prime. And you think that will stop them from adding voice acting and story in their games?



Same, but the dodging mechanic while, good, seemed broken making the game a little easily....unless you played in hard where almost everything can and will kill you. As for the VAing, I think Nintendo might just stick to having the supporting cast speak instead of their mains after M.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

May be the best Zelda box cover.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see that one among my games


----------



## Reyes (Aug 2, 2013)

That's if america version get's that box-art.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 2, 2013)

Zidane said:


> That's if america version get's that box-art.



It'll probably be awesome either way.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Aug 4, 2013)

Just about finished with _Link's Awakening_. 

Eagle's Tower was a pain. 

May do a review.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tTmK1pu4ZjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Aug 4, 2013)

WTF did they do to Ganon? Too much bishie in everyone.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 4, 2013)

Wow, I am glad Nintendo shut down the movie or whatever that animation was for. Style of those characters looked horrible, like they were in saturday morning cartoon. And yeah, that Ganondorf... 

Just finished Wind Waker again. Haven't played it ever since it was released decade ago. Good game.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 4, 2013)

A Zelda movie is a terrible idea.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 5, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Just about finished with _Link's Awakening_.
> 
> Eagle's Tower was a pain.
> 
> May do a review.



Ugh I hate that dungeon, the stupid bird boss and the stupid giant ball and the stupid holes... So lengthy, so frustrating if you got hit and the ball flew across the room into a hole, into the hole below that, into the hole below that..... Remembering it is painful.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XFKx_lzF6e4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Aug 5, 2013)

Got to play Wind Waker HD and the new 3DS game at Comic Con. Just quick impressions.

WW is pretty for sure but the demo I played was really really easy. It was the big bird on Ganon's tower and there wasn't much challenge. Hoping it was just the demo was toned down. Although a few people in front of me had trouble making it up the tower lol

3DS Zelda was actually pretty great. It felt really quick and responsive with the combat and also the change to the 2d Link. Really surprised at how well it played.


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok, game looks very, very nice now. That's kewl.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 6, 2013)

So far every boss in every 3D Zelda has been pretty easy so far. I'm not counting Skyward Sword because I haven't played that game.

2D Zelda bosses were harder in my opinion.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2013)

Sauron said:


> So far every boss in every 3D Zelda has been pretty easy so far. *I'm not counting Skyward Sword because I haven't played that game.*
> 
> 2D Zelda bosses were harder in my opinion.



You may as well count it. Apart from some of the very final ones you can beat that game's bosses in a coma.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess I just suck.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 6, 2013)

Probably       .


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2013)

screw you, ape


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 6, 2013)

Most zelda bosses are easy, not all. I wonder why they don't make them harder.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 6, 2013)

Furious George said:


> You may as well count it. Apart from some of the very final ones you can beat that game's bosses in a coma.



Well it's no surprise. Bosses in Twilight Princess were super easy. That's the newest Zelda I have played.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2013)

I finally bought the LoZ virtual console titles on the 3DS. Which should I play first, Ages or Seasons?


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2013)

Aeon said:


> I finally bought the LoZ virtual console titles on the 3DS. Which should I play first, Ages or Seasons?



Ages is more puzzled based

Seasons is more combat based

Personally, I say go with Ages.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Ages is more puzzled based
> 
> Seasons is more combat based
> 
> Personally, I say go with Ages.



Oh? This will be my first time playing either of them or Link's Awakening.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 7, 2013)

The mini-games in Ages, blegh... too bad because the rest of the game is phenomenal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2013)

NoA screwed it again..


----------



## Reyes (Aug 7, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> NoA screwed it again..



Why would they do that


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 7, 2013)

Still better than the GC boxart.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't like the fact that they added so much gold in to the damn thing. Japanese one is much better


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2013)

Eh. Boxart didn't bother me the first time--not this time either.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Eh. Boxart didn't bother me the first time--not this time either.



Same, wish they didn't paint it gold though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

thinkingaboutlife said:


> Most zelda bosses are easy, not all. I wonder why they don't make them harder.



Because the bosses are really easy puzzles in disguise


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Because the bosses are really easy puzzles in disguise



That's one way of looking at it I suppose.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

You gotta either make the combat more diverse and difficult or ramp up how the boss puzzle works. 

When they do it like that its either the tedious shadow monster from SS style or the Leviathan from Twilight Princess(Lol this one took me way to long to figure out tbh, but once you see it, its like you hit yourself over the head with a bottle of V8 and its ridiculously easy)

People tend to make puzzles for themselves harder than they actually are, like those motion controlled puzzles in SS.

I know I spent a while in TP feeling badass with that 1 hit kill slash move >


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2013)

Tedious shadow monsters? 

I spammed the shit out of mortal draw then showing off afterwards.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 7, 2013)

the Thing you have to seal 3 times in Zelda SS


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh the Imprisoned, you can streamline him if you just jump on his head and forget the toes. Not much of a puzzle after that.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 7, 2013)

A Link Between Worlds looks so good, can't wait to play it. I'm glad to see that it takes place a few generations after Ganon is defeated in A Link To The Past.

Windwaker HD also keeps looking better.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 7, 2013)

Because we've all been there.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Because we've all been there.



Yeah, after the first time that happened to me, I just continuously rolled on my way there every time after. 



Malvingt2 said:


> NoA screwed it again..



While I definitely would have preferred the Japanese counterpart, this one is not the worse thing ever.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 8, 2013)

WWHD is looking really great imo.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 8, 2013)

That's kinda lame, actually. I never really saw sailing itself as tedious, especially with the transportation portals. It was everything that revolved around fetch quest and timed quests that forced you to go back and forth that was boring.

This is just more streamlining in an already piss easy game.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> That's kinda lame, actually. I never really saw sailing itself as tedious, especially with the transportation portals. It was everything that revolved around fetching quest and timed quests that forced you to go back and forth that was boring.
> 
> This is just more streamlining in an already piss easy game.



Pretty much.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2013)

Yoroop master race cover.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Yoroop master race cover.



No doubt


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 9, 2013)

Scizor said:


> WWHD is looking really great imo.



That's great news, I just recently finished playing Wind Waker, and it was fucking annoying how you always had to change wind direction when you changed course.

I hope they bring more minigames or some events while sailing so it wouldn't be so tedious. Like remember those rupee-on-barrel events that popped up randomly?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't see why the red sail is lame. It's 100% optional, nothing is forcing you to use it. But for people who thought using the Windwaker every time you wanted to go a different direction was tedious, especially when treasure hunting, this is good news. There are still plenty of other uses for the Windwaker.

Not using the Windwaker to change the direction of the wind doesn't make an already easy game even more piss easy. It has nothing to do with game difficulty whatsoever. It's just an option for people who don't like the tediousness of it all. Streamlining a game and adding options doesn't do any harm.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

Also, the North American cover would be pretty badass with the gold if Link wasn't the only one with color.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 9, 2013)

Europe version is looking sweet.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I don't see why the red sail is lame. It's 100% optional, nothing is forcing you to use it. But for people who thought using the Windwaker every time you wanted to go a different direction was tedious, especially when treasure hunting, this is good news. There are still plenty of other uses for the Windwaker.
> 
> Not using the Windwaker to change the direction of the wind doesn't make an already easy game even more piss easy. It has nothing to do with game difficulty whatsoever. It's just an option for people who don't like the tediousness of it all. Streamlining a game and adding options doesn't do any harm.



I guess it being optional is cool but it definitely does make the game easier. 

Anytime a gameplay feature designed to limit maneuverability (for realism's sake in this case) is just done away with like that, the game is being made easier. Less difficult. The wind direction is a huge part of the gameplay and kind of the theme of the entire game.

*Now what may have been cool is simply tweaking the sensitivity of the boat to the wind direction so it isn't quite as floaty as it used to be.* THAT was what made treasure hunting so annoying. 

What's happening here is just more cradling of a generation of gamers that, thanks to the immediacy that the internet brings, grows weary of any design choice that keeps them from zipping around everywhere at light speed. The nuances of scope are dying. Its sad.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't consider a tedious game mechanic part of the game's actual difficulty. Not that I minded it, Windwaker is one of my favorite games of all time. But I could understand where people were coming from when they complained about the constant direction changing and the tedious fetch quests. 

It makes _sailing_ easier, yes, but no one plays a Zelda game hyped up for the new way to travel. When I hear difficulty, I think of enemies, puzzles and dungeons. The most "difficult" thing you do in the boat is fighting giant squids, and you aren't even controlling the boat during those instances.

More options is always good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2013)

Furious George said:


> What's happening here is just more cradling of a generation of gamers that, thanks to the immediacy that the internet brings, grows weary of any design choice that keeps them from zipping around everywhere at light speed. The nuances of scope are dying. Its sad.



That's what bothers me. At first glance, you don't really think it's a big deal but the streamlining adds up when you look at the bigger picture. Automatic platforming like in Assassin's Creed, Uncharted or Lords of Shadow, checkpoints everywhere, autoregen, etc...normal gameplay mechanics set in autopilot for that fast shallow satisfaction. It's not quite the same here but it's the same principle. 

That's why I think it's lame, an optional mode to basically remove one of the main aspects of the game? Shit, I'm not the biggest Wind Waker fan but the sailing had heart, it required direct and precise control from your part. I didn't mind the speed upgrade since that doesn't simplify the game but removing the Wind Waker aspect of the game called Wind Waker is video game modernity at its worst. The fact that they're catering to these boring ass players is not a good thing.

When they said they were making design changes to make the experience less boring, I wasn't expecting downright removal of perfectly working mechanics to make us play less. The sailing itself was fine, it was what the game asked you to do while sailing that made it boring. The boring ass triforce hunt and the dumb "go to this spot with a time limit" tasks that asked the precision of fucking Christopher Columbus.

Meh, sometimes Aonuma disappoints me. And I constantly defend him when people keep parroting that he's the reason why the franchise is getting worse.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> When they said they were making design changes to make the experience less boring, I wasn't expecting downright removal of perfectly working mechanics to make us play less. The sailing itself was fine, it was what the game asked you to do while sailing that made it boring.



Unfortunately, people like you and I are the minority. The people that actually liked the sailing. Some of the biggest, most vocal complaints about Windwaker were: Constant direction changing, slow sailing, and tedious Triforce fetch quest. Aonuma has "fixed" all of those.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 9, 2013)

oh.Thats kinda sad.


I never played Wind Waker before so Ill tell you about it when I get it


----------



## Awesome (Aug 9, 2013)

People are complaining about having an option to make the game less tedious? Changing the direction while sailing, especially for side quests / fetch quests, was my biggest gripe with Wind Waker. In my opinion, this is simply making one of my favorite games even better.


----------



## Reyes (Aug 9, 2013)

SBS

A cool update


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 9, 2013)

Hah, Ocarina of Time. Shame that you were censured so much.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 10, 2013)

Beat _Link's Awakening_. May review when I have time.

Next up is _Oracle of Seasons_.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 10, 2013)

Just finished Ocarina of Time Master Quest. Twilight Princess for next.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 11, 2013)

So I just got through Serpent's Remains in _Oracle of Seasons_. 

My first impression of OoS was that within the first 15 minutes it was already better than _Link's Awakening_.  

LA was a lot of fun but very very strange... and this is coming from someone who loved MM. Its cool to go back to a more expected Zelda plot with OoS. The ring and Gasha Seed planting stuff is really cool, and the Seasons feature is creative. 

But than I found Subrosia...* and now I'm a little concerned for the game*.

With having to find ways to get to the different powers to get different power-ups for the Seasons rods that open more season control, I'm worried that traveling the world and doing some of the puzzles will get tedious. Hope I'm wrong. 

Anyway, having a blast so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So I just got through Serpent's Remains in _Oracle of Seasons_.
> 
> *My first impression of OoS was that within the first 15 minutes it was already better than Link's Awakening.*
> 
> ...



 really now?


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2013)

And interestingly enough, on my end, I'm enjoying playing Oracle of Ages so far. I've completed the second dungeon called the Wing Dungeon and finally obtained the Harp of Ages to freely travel between the present and past.


----------



## MCTDread (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey guys... I'm fairly new to the Zelda games... Only one I own is Twilight Princess, and it's awesome, but I've been wanting to get more into the games... 

Any recommendations to a newcomer?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> really now?



Don't get offended, Mal.  Like I said, that was only a first impression. It may change by the time I'm through with OoS.

I'm still mulling over my feelings about Link's Awakening (which is why I didn't review it yet) but I really didn't like a lot of technical choices. Complicated save feature, being forced to read through very slow messages eveytime you pick up a sword power-up.... OoS feels comparatively quicker. 



MCTDread said:


> Hey guys... I'm fairly new to the Zelda games... Only one I own is Twilight Princess, and it's awesome, but I've been wanting to get more into the games...
> 
> Any recommendations to a newcomer?



I dunno. The Zelda games follow some kind of convoluted timeline, but playing them in sequence won't much enhance things as they are very loosely connected. 

They all pretty much have the same difficulty and learning curve... 2D Zelda being challenging, 3D Zelda not so much.

I'd say... just go random. Write down the names and pull them out of a hat. Have fun. The Zelda games are all good enough that you won't be too disappointed no matter what you get... cept' Zelda 2.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2013)

Play Wind Waker.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 12, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> Hey guys... I'm fairly new to the Zelda games... Only one I own is Twilight Princess, and it's awesome, but I've been wanting to get more into the games...
> 
> Any recommendations to a newcomer?



If you're playing with a Gamecube or the orginal WII, get this.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 12, 2013)

Oracle of Seasons update: Moosh the flying bear sucks. 

Moosh? lol moar like DOOSH!


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 13, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Oracle of Seasons update: Moosh the flying bear sucks.
> 
> Moosh? lol moar like DOOSH!



How come he sucks?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 13, 2013)

Sauron said:


> How come he sucks?



Because flying with him is much harder than it needs to be and his "attack" is slow and a rather weak pay off for the time it takes to do. 

Doosh.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2013)

Is this your first playthrough?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 13, 2013)

Oracele of Seasons? Yep.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Because flying with him is much harder than it needs to be and his "attack" is slow and a rather weak pay off for the time it takes to do.
> 
> Doosh.



I think the flying isn't that hard, I just had to smash that flying button fast and repeatedly to fly over long distances.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, I've gotten a little more used to flying with him. One of my problems was I was using the 3DS knob instead of the classic directional buttons to make turns over the holes... which was stupid. 

His attack is still really lame.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 14, 2013)

Only have the time to play one, which should it be? Oracle of Seasons or Twilight Princess?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 14, 2013)

Twilight Princess.


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 14, 2013)

.....Seasons.


----------



## Yagura (Aug 14, 2013)

Real conclusive.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2013)

Why do you only have the time to play one? You stop gaming during school?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't played Twilight Princess, but I enjoyed Seasons.

Why not Minish Cap?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2013)

Bear in mind though that, because Nintendo hates money, The Minish Cap is only legally playable through a decade old handheld. 

Because, you know, good business!


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Aug 14, 2013)

TP is the only Zelda game I've ever truly played

Got Minish Cap with my Ambassador status tho


----------



## Nemo (Aug 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> *Bear in mind though that, because Nintendo hates money, The Minish Cap is only legally playable through a decade old handheld. *
> 
> Because, you know, good business!



Minish Cap was available on the 3DS through the Ambassador Program but it's not even in the e-Shop, oops.

edit: i was beaten to it


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh I know all about that Ambassador crap.  Its no good for those of us who want to play MC now.


----------



## Talia00 (Aug 14, 2013)

Fucking love this game..


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 14, 2013)

>continues playing Minish Cap on my 3DS XL


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2013)

*shakes fist at the privileged 1%*


----------



## ShadowReij (Aug 14, 2013)

*makes plans to look for MC game cartridge later.*


----------



## Yagura (Aug 14, 2013)

I played Minish Cap, like, 8 years ago. Thought Ages was better. Seasons and TP are the only Zeldas I haven't played bar the Wind Waker sequels.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 14, 2013)

The only problem I ever had with Minish Cap was that it only had four dungeons.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2013)

_Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening_
 Review by Furious George 
​*
Porting a video game franchise over to a handheld system is a delicate task.* The developers are expected to make an entry into the series that is different enough to warrant a purchase of an entirely different gaming machine. Both the gamer and developer come in knowing that, without exception, the home console version of the game is going to look and sound better than whatever they decide to put out on the handheld. The jump to handheld is therefore more reliant on pure creativity than a simple yearly visual upgrade of the sequel on the series' home console. Companies that are not Nintendo often miss this and the inferior handheld entry is met with lukewarm reception. Companies that are... Nintendo (???) take the opportunity to do something wild with their franchise and run with it, resulting in acclaim and lots of money. _Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening_ is one of the first of this kind of game... *and is perhaps too good at being different than the Zelda's before it.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



This time, rather than mucking about Hyrule fields in search of magical royal damsels, our silent protagonist Link gets shipwrecked on a funky little patch known as Koholint Island. He will, like the Link's before him, go on to crawl into many dungeons across the varied landscape, finding many nifty tools and meeting many zany people all with the intent of waking the Wind Fish Egg and as a result escaping this mysterious land.

What will be most familiar to Zelda's fans here is Link's Awakening's huge overworld. In spite of the Gameboy's limitations and taking place on a lonely island, Koholint is vast and full of secrets. *Koholint has a silence about it that was lacking in ALttP, so the sidequests are not as obvious and the only real hints you will get when you are lost come from a weirdo on a phone. This encourages more exploration (and more frustration for the gamer who is used to instant gratification) and in that regard is more akin to the original NES Legend of Zelda.*

Music and sound effect is not only up to the series' extremely high standards but possibly exceeds them. The Gameboy's paltry sound bytes does not hinder a masterful tracklist. *The familiar and yet sharply alien Overworld Theme sets the tone for an adventure that is both typical and yet very much off the beaten path. The Tal Tal Heights theme is honestly too good for words.
*
The gameplay is where Link's Awakening really comes into its own. While_ A Link to The Past_ turned our hero into something of a superhuman by way of very powerful items, the Link in this game is working with a simpler toolbox. This is likely because of the limitations of the Gameboy, but regardless the game compensates beautifully by making your toys much more useful and dynamic. *Link can jump in this game and it is a huge surprise how much that simple fact changes the flow and strategy of your fights. In addition, there are sections of the game were the perspective shifts to 2D platforming ala Mario Bros. This is awesome and is used to great effect in underwater segments....* speaking of Mario, you can also stomp on some goombas... and you get a big black chained dog from the Mario series... and cactus things from Mario show up, and some statues look like Boswer... and that bit of weirdness leads us right into Link's Awakening's infamously bizarre plot. 

*To put it most simply, What Majora's Mask was to Ocarina of Time, Link's Awakening is to A Link to The Past. That is, a heady little nigh-subversive side tale that is more interested in putting Link in situations with a dark finality to them than having him save helpless princesses.* Just like there is a silence to this game when it comes to giving you clues about exploration, there is a silence to the game's narrative when it comes to motivation and detail. You know that you are on an island that may or may not be a dream. You know that the only way off the island is to wake up a mystical fish. That is all... until you start beating some bosses, that is. You are then informed that if you awake the Wind Fish than you and everyone on this island will go away forever. *The intent is to build up a kind of sorrow and foreboding feeling as you conquer each dungeon and take down a new Nightmare, just like the sorrow you get every time you look up at a grinning moon in Majora's Mask. **The difference though is that, unfortunately, the effect is not as strong in Link's Awakening. Whereas in Majora's Mask the bizarre stuff was all in service of a very macabre tone, there is no real tonal reason to have Koopa's crawling around in dungeons, whether this is a dream world or not.* All this does is remind you that you are playing some kind of wacky game and that distances you from the game's world, rather than pull you in. Comparisons notwithstanding, the mystery of the narrative is enough to encourage continued play and, typical of a Zelda title, the conclusion is very satisfying in its own way.

While feelings on Link's Awakening plot will undoubtedly vary, the technical problems of the game will be met with almost unanimous contempt. *The save feature is needlessly complicated, the message bubble speed is slow. Worst of all, every time you pick up one of the game's power-up the same message reminds you of what it does. This forces you to scroll through the same message bubble, potentially hundreds of times in one playthrough!* This is not acceptable game design and it goes a long way to slow down an otherwise wonderful adventure. 

*While the series first handheld outing may or may not be the best Zelda game ever made, it is definitely one of the most successful transitions of a series from console to handheld ever.* Link's Awakening manages to deliver a Zelda adventure no one expected, it manages to compensate for lower tech in clever gameplay choices and it manages to tell a curious story that will leave you wondering days after. Well done, Nintendo. 

*8.5/10*

​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 15, 2013)

Furious George said:


> _Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening_
> Review by Furious George
> ​*
> Porting a video game franchise over to a handheld system is a delicate task.* The developers are expected to make an entry into the series that is different enough to warrant a purchase of an entirely different gaming machine. Both the gamer and developer come in knowing that, without exception, the home console version of the game is going to look and sound better than whatever they decide to put out on the handheld. The jump to handheld is therefore more reliant on pure creativity than a simple yearly visual upgrade of the sequel on the series' home console. Companies that are not Nintendo often miss this and the inferior handheld entry is met with lukewarm reception. Companies that are... Nintendo (???) take the opportunity to do something wild with their franchise and run with it, resulting in acclaim and lots of money. _Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening_ is one of the first of this kind of game... *and is perhaps too good at being different than the Zelda's before it.*
> ...



Great review George


----------



## Furious George (Aug 16, 2013)

So I just beat Seasons... Not bad.  May do a very short review on it later. 

Here's "The List" now... 

*Ocarina of Time 
A Link To The Past
Majora's Mask= Wind Waker 
Legend of Zelda NES
Link's Awakening 
Skyward Sword
Oracle of Seasons 
Twilight Princess*

Onward to _Oracle of Ages_.


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Aug 16, 2013)

Wait they had minish cap for the ambassador program? I'm .......................... Nintendo put it in the ESHOP now. I loved that game on the GBA wish I still had it/


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2013)

The Goron dance part of Ages is bullshit. Powerful bullshit. 

I don't wanna play your gay little mini games!
I don't have rhythm! 
Just give me the key and let me go!


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 19, 2013)

I've never understood why people have a problem with that mini-game.

I'm not exactly a rhythm master, but I still find it to be piss-easy.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2013)

No! NO! 
With all due respect, go fuck yourself Death-Kun! 

I come here looking for sympathy and you pour salt in the wounds.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 19, 2013)

I mean, there there Jorgie.  Don't let those big, mean Gorons bully you around.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I'm not exactly a rhythm master, but I still find it to be piss-easy.


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 19, 2013)

Furious George said:


> The Goron dance part of Ages is bullshit. Powerful bullshit.
> 
> I don't wanna play your gay little mini games!
> I don't have rhythm!
> Just give me the key and let me go!



I remember that part, it gave me nightmares. One of the hardest mini games I have played.  I was honestly so bad at it, that I gave up and stopped playing the game. Continued & completed it after though.

I personally finished Cave of Ordeals in Twilight Princess yesterday, pretty easy cave but fighting against 3 Dark Nuts at first try was pretty hard, for 2nd try I beated them fairly easy, no what's up with that? And it wasn't my first time doing this cave, I have played it already several years ago.

Next I'm gonna fish that Hylian Loach or whatever that fish was called.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2013)

Okay, I was actually doing things wrong with the Goron Dance segment. 

I was battling the Goron on the Platinum setting because I thought I had to beat the hardest level for him to give up the key. I never gave the Goron the Letter of Introduction so when I finally beat Platinum he only gave me a Gasha Seed. 
 

Good news is that after all that unintentional practice, the real competition was a breeze.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 23, 2013)

This is probably the bundle I'll be getting (if it'll be released in Europe of course) 

_________________________________

*The Wind Waker HD Triforce Quest Details, FPS Mode, Hero Mode, Screenshots, and More!*



> Here I thought we would make it through Gamescom without anything noteworthy besides a few glimpses of demo footage we've already seen. Boy, was I wrong. We now have a treasure trove of new information that may just make you a believer if you were still on the fence in regards to getting The Wind Waker HD. I know what you're thinking: there is absolutely no new content, so why would you even consider it?
> 
> Fair point, but then again that's not technically true either. In fact, a new part has been added to the main quest! On top of that we just learned about a kick ass FPS mode that may have just showed why the GamePad is better than standard Dual Stick controllers for shooting games, the exact details on the changes for the Triforce quest, and of course all the information you could possibly want about the Hero Mode. Step inside if you dare!
> 
> ...





Awesome news imo. And I think it's funny Link can take selfies.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bJOGA8GCVHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2013)

I can't lie. The self photo thing is pretty cute.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 24, 2013)

Furious George said:


> I can't lie. The self photo thing is pretty cute.



TIME TO FORK 60 BUCKS THEN.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 24, 2013)

No, not exactly.  Just saying some of the features make it a little more worthwhile.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

Furious George said:


> No, not exactly.  Just saying some of the features make it a little more worthwhile.



Hero mode actually looks like it could be challenging.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 24, 2013)

God damn it... they would bundle it with a Wii U, wouldn't they? I may actually buy that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2013)

There is a bundle Gaawa-chan.. The gamepad looks cool... I am so jealous


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

I really want to buy the WWHD+Wii U bundle, but I'm worried there'll be an awesome SSB4+Wii U bundle next year..


----------



## Nuuskis (Aug 25, 2013)

I started playing Skyward Sword for the first time and I have finished the first temple, and I can already tell this is going to be my least favorite Zelda game.  I thought Wind Waker was my least favorite, but I think it's actually better than this game.

Also, worst overworld in any Zeldas.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 25, 2013)

Sauron said:


> I started playing Skyward Sword for the first time and I have finished the first temple, and I can already tell this is going to be my least favorite Zelda game.  I thought Wind Waker was my least favorite, but I think it's actually better than this game.



Previous Zelda Games: You get an item. The game explains how you can equip and use it. You then need to solve a simple puzzle to get back out of the room using it, learning in the process how the item works, how it behaves/reacts/interacts with objects.

Skyward Sword: You get an item. The game tells you how to use it. Then Fi tells you how to use it. Then she tells you how to solve the puzzle in the same room that gets you out of the room (a la "try hitting that switch over there with your new item to open the door.")


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2013)

Sauron said:


> Also, worst overworld in any Zeldas.



Yes. Yes it is.

Of course, SS is so weird with out they handle location that its hard to even call the sky a HUB/Overworld.



Deathbringerpt said:


> Previous Zelda Games: You get an item. The game explains how you can equip and use it. You then need to solve a simple puzzle to get back out of the room using it, learning in the process how the item works, how it behaves/reacts/interacts with objects.
> 
> Skyward Sword: You get an item. The game tells you how to use it. Then Fi tells you how to use it. Then she tells you how to solve the puzzle in the same room that gets you out of the room (a la "try hitting that switch over there with your new item to open the door.")



Remember when you could play a Zelda game and it would be like an hour before you figured out how to get to the next dungeon? Almost like a real adventure sort of deal? 

Yeah, me neither. 

That being said, SS has its moments. Brilliant sword fights and all that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]E6OhQpU9UyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm getting that Windwaker Collector's Edition with the Ganondorf figure, I've heard it's supposed to retail for $54.99.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tL7OiHU6Y48[/YOUTUBE]

Gamestop is still listing it at $59.99 though.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 28, 2013)

*Oracle of Seasons*/*Oracle of Ages **
Quickie Review*​
*PROS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



-Really good graphics, particularly Oracle of Seasons with the use of colors to emphasize the different seasons.

- Cool gameplay mechanics in both season-changing and time-hopping

- Cool story-telling and gameplay mechanics with the Link Game feature.

- Great dungeon, music, items, you know the usual. 



*CONS*


*Spoiler*: __ 



- The overworld, in both games, opens up very poorly. Zelda is best when it lets you figure things out for yourself and its not completely clear how to proceed. In OoA/OoS, you are introduced to a problem and the solution shows up right away... sometimes at the very next screen. Puzzles that required animals like Moosh (moar like DOOSH!) are a prime example. You see a huge cliff that you can't cross yourself, leave the area and the next scene is some animal getting beat up... no rocket science needed from there. Its really no fun at all.

- Not many sidequests and what is there.. meh?

- Much like SS with its upgrades, most of the rings never feel worthwhile in actual gameplay so collecting more becomes busywork than a fulfilling experience.




*THE BETTER OF THE TWO?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Definitely Oracle of Ages. 

Seasons was good stuff in its own right, but almost felt like an incomplete game in comparison to Ages. The plot is MUCH fuller in Ages with more memorable side characters and a better villain, the time-travel gimmick better realized than the seasons-changing, the dungeons more intricate and nuanced... I do like the Magnetic Gloves from Seasons more than the Switch Hook thing from Ages.



*
BOTTOM LINE:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



While possibly not getting the credit it deserves, It would seem that most of the Oracle games praise comes from the fact that other people don't talk about it and not so much because it does anything better than any other Zelda game. Regardless, the Oracle of Season/Ages *are* fully realized Zelda games and that is cause enough to play them. The two games being one complete adventure is a nice touch and enough changes with the order you play them in that a replay may even be welcome.

*Seasons 
7.5/10*

*Ages
8/10*

​


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Aeon said:


> [YOUTUBE]tL7OiHU6Y48[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Gamestop is still listing it at $59.99 though.



The bad thing about this is that I have to pre order on Gamestop. 



I like the NoE more than this one... sigh...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> *Oracle of Seasons*/*Oracle of Ages **
> Quickie Review*​
> *PROS*
> 
> ...


 like always good review. 

what is next George?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 28, 2013)

GOD FUCKING DAMN YOU WW HD AND YOUR FUCKING COOL WII U CONTROLLER.  WHY CAN'T I JUST BUY THE FUCKING CONTROLLER?! 

*Orders*

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Aug 28, 2013)

Hook line and sinker.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> like always good review.
> 
> what is next George?



Phantom Hourglass and then Spirit Tracks. 

I'm taking a break from Zelda for now but my plan is to have those two beat before I get A Link Between Worlds.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Phantom Hourglass and then Spirit Tracks.



Good luck. I've been replaying Phantom Hourglass since it's a tradition of mine to replay Zelda games a year after I've beaten them and shit, it's a god damn chore. Spirit Tracks is better though.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm hyped as fuck for Link Between Worlds. I might even pre order it and I rarely pre order games! I'm usually not excited for handheld Zelda games, but for some reason I have a really good feeling about this one.

Now, if only Link's hair was pink. I loved that so much in alttp.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2013)

Im pre-ordering too.

That box art mang


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dokiz1 said:


> I'm hyped as fuck for Link Between Worlds. I might even pre order it and I rarely pre order games! I'm usually not excited for handheld Zelda games, but for some reason I have a really good feeling about this one.
> 
> *Now, if only Link's hair was pink. I loved that so much in alttp*.



well it is not the same Link..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 29, 2013)

you welcome.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2013)

I forgot to take some games with me to stop at Gamestop and trade them in to reserve The Wind Waker HD with Ganondorf.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 30, 2013)

Gaawa-chan said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMN YOU WW HD AND YOUR FUCKING COOL WII U CONTROLLER.  WHY CAN'T I JUST BUY THE FUCKING CONTROLLER?!
> 
> *Orders*
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...



You too? 

As soon as I saw price drop and that tricked out pad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]AzKU4TjaFLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 31, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> You too?
> 
> As soon as I saw price drop and that tricked out pad.



The price drop really sealed the deal for me.  Tbh, I've been looking for an excuse to buy a Wii U for a while now... dat controller.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 4, 2013)

So.... _Phantom Hourglass_.... 

This game is fucking terrible.  

I never thought I'd say this about a Zelda game, but I have to walk like how? And I have to slash like what?

I'm going to try to play through this woefully designed mess because its a Zelda game, but only for that purpose.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyone else think SS is kinda the GTAIV of Zelda?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Good luck. I've been replaying Phantom Hourglass since it's a tradition of mine to replay Zelda games a year after I've beaten them and shit, *it's a god damn chore. *Spirit Tracks is better though.



To say the least. I'm not even through the first dungeon and I already want to stop playing. The fuck.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Furious George said:


> To say the least. I'm not even through the first dungeon and I already want to stop playing. The fuck.



Trust me, by the third retread of the Sea Temple, you'll want to snap your DS in half.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 5, 2013)

I broke my DS Lite from rage actually, turned the entire screen black/.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So.... _Phantom Hourglass_....
> 
> This game is fucking terrible.
> 
> ...



Ugh, tell me about it. I disliked using the stylus to slash the sword.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 6, 2013)

Lol George.

You revisit The Temple of the Ocean King at least 5 times. It's the main dungeon in the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2013)

It's not even a real dungeon, mechanically. You just repeat the same shit in slightly different ways when you get new items.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 18, 2013)

here

IGN's review of the Wind Waker HD.

Youtube's new player settings look like shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]8XToLBFRBSo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Sep 29, 2013)

So has anyone played Wind Waker HD yet? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 29, 2013)

^ Completely surpasses the original


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So has anyone played Wind Waker HD yet? If so, what are your thoughts?



I have yet to play it.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 30, 2013)

Furious George said:


> So has anyone played Wind Waker HD yet? If so, what are your thoughts?




Having played and beaten the HD version twice now, it does indeed surpass the original IMO. The only nitpick I'd have against it, would be that there is a bit too much bloom in some parts...but that's a really small issue. WW has always been around my third favorite Zelda game, however even with the update and improved verison...it still doesn't surpass my love for OoT or MM.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7S1SVkysIRw[/YOUTUBE]

very interesting.

MM fans watch it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Nov 9, 2013)

Favorite Zelda getting some TLC? Nice

I do love ALLTP, the handheld games (cept for DS ERA) TP and Wind Waker tho!


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 15, 2014)

Playing through the Wind Waker HD is rekindling my love for the game. I could love beating each boss if only to see Link jump about in joy in celebration. They did a great job fixing things that made the original a bit tedious, like faster sailing, quicker activation of tunes on the Wind Waker, more slots for save pictures on your camera, etc. I've been flying through the sections of the game on Hero Mode. I have died a few times, its actually fairly challenging due to how easy it is at times to get damaged due to a small misstep or by certain enemies like those things in the Forbidden Forest you need the boomerang to deal with properly. 

One of my favorite aspects of this game that I've been fully reminded of is the way you get hints to the bonus stuff in the game through the fish you can feed bait to in each section. They give you enough to work with but not enough to where its handholding. I want to see a combination of this and the way Majora's Mask did things in the new Zelda.


----------



## Narutofreak1112 (Jun 16, 2014)

OMG, there's a Zelda thread?! I'm in heaven!!! I love this series so much, look at my sig lol


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Jul 28, 2020)

Replaying Twilight Princess right now and Arbiter's grounds is one of the very best dungeons ever made.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 28, 2020)

I like replaying it with this one texture mod and moody reshade. TP that is.


----------



## jesusus (Jul 28, 2020)

Arbiter's Ground type dungeons is what I missed in BotW. If they added good dungeons like that to the overworld hidden away somewhere for you to find, that would have been amazing. instead we got four mini dungeons flashing out in the open.  And Arbiter's Grounds was reduced to a few broken pillars..


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 29, 2020)

I have played the original game, _Link's Awakening, Oracle of Ages,_ and _Oracle of Seasons,_ and they all were amazing games. I plan to eventually play _Adventure of Link_ and _A Link to the Past_ at some point, as well. I definitely believe that this is Nintendo's most epic franchise, and it deserves to share the company of _The Lord of the Rings, The Chronicles of Narnia,_ and _A Song of Ice and Fire_ as one of the greatest fantasy series ever written.

I have not played the newest game (at the time of this post), _Breath of the Wild,_ but the fact that it is the first game since the original to have a direct sequel is very impressive, and means that it must have been a very excellent game. Or have any other games been direct sequels to others? Since I have played only a small number of games in the franchise, I am not certain if any others beyond the first have had direct sequels.


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 30, 2020)

Nintendo really hit their stride in terms of dungeon design in TP (and I'll grudgingly admit SS had a few good ones.)

I know virtually everyone feels this way, but BotW2 needs awesome dungeons to make up for their glaring omission in 1.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2020)

This was a hell of a necro


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jul 30, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This was a hell of a necro


It's a quality zombie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 30, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This was a hell of a necro





Yami Munesanzun said:


> It's a quality zombie.


Well Itachi of the Leaf was quality zombie, so him necroing makes sense.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 31, 2020)

chibbselect said:


> Nintendo really hit their stride in terms of dungeon design in TP (and I'll grudgingly admit SS had a few good ones.)
> 
> I know virtually everyone feels this way, but BotW2 needs awesome dungeons to make up for their glaring omission in 1.



BotW2 needs to look back on what made the modern Zelda so fun now that they've modernized what made Zelda 1 so fun. If they play their cards right, 2 will absolutely beat 1 in every way if it's an iterative sequel focused on fixing the shortcomings of the original.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> BotW2 needs to look back on what made the modern Zelda so fun now that they've modernized what made Zelda 1 so fun. If they play their cards right, 2 will absolutely beat 1 in every way if it's an iterative sequel focused on fixing the shortcomings of the original.



Just need some better dungeons, and for the Master Sword to be truly unbreakable. I think breakable weapons is fine, but once I get the absolute best weapon I should be done with that nonsense. The novelty wore off and it just became inventory management.


----------



## Naruto (Jul 31, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have played the original game, _Link's Awakening, Oracle of Ages,_ and _Oracle of Seasons,_ and they all were amazing games. I plan to eventually play _Adventure of Link_ and _A Link to the Past_ at some point



Skip Zelda 2, fam.



DemonDragonJ said:


> it deserves to share the company of _The Lord of the Rings, The Chronicles of Narnia,_ and _A Song of Ice and Fire_ as one of the greatest fantasy series ever written.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 31, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Skip Zelda 2, fam.



Why? Is it a poor-quality game?



Naruto said:


>



Why are you reacting like that? Do you disagree with my belief?


----------



## chibbselect (Jul 31, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Just need some better dungeons, and for the Master Sword to be truly unbreakable. I think breakable weapons is fine, but once I get the absolute best weapon I should be done with that nonsense. *The novelty wore off* and it just became inventory management.



I hope they add some new mechanics, if only to stave off staleness. BotW did get kinda boring once I figured out the physics. If they add, say, the double claw shot or any kind of magic system, I'll be happy. If they make the runes more versatile (cryonis can make moveable platforms or some waterbending shit, or make stasis AOE) and I'll jiz myself lifeless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why? Is it a poor-quality game?



It's not aged very well and plays very differently from the rest. I'd compare it to Simon's Quest.



DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you reacting like that? Do you disagree with my belief?



Of course I do. How are you going to seriously compare Tolkien to a game series so sparse on narrative to begin with?

My favorite story in a Zelda game is Link's Awakening. It's a lovely little fable.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2020)

Zelda II is a solid game. It's easily the hardest game in the series and losing your lives and restarting the entire thing from the start can be pretty brutal. It's pretty different, but I think it's worth trying. There's many ways to play it these days anyway.

It's the least friendly to newcomers, but that's not always a bad thing. It's got some good music too. The Palace theme is actually the one that plays on the Hyrule Temple stage in Smash Bros.

Yeah, it hasn't aged well, but that's the case for most NES games not named Mario. Being a solid game already though means that it loses its luster less than a few others.


The overworld theme is very good too.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 1, 2020)

It also established a few aspects that would later become standard. It's a nice departure that didn't overstay its welcome.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 1, 2020)

Naruto said:


> It's not aged very well and plays very differently from the rest. I'd compare it to Simon's Quest.



I have never played that game, but I certainly have heard stories of its infamy.



Naruto said:


> Of course I do. How are you going to seriously compare Tolkien to a game series so sparse on narrative to begin with?



The original game had very little story, but, as time has passed, the story has become deeper and more complex, so how else could this franchise be so famous and so beloved?


----------



## Naruto (Aug 1, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> how else could this franchise be so famous and so beloved?



Because people like the gameplay. Dungeons with locks and keys and gear that lets you access previously unreachable areas, etc.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 1, 2020)

Gotta rep Zelda II's title screen too



Great stuff.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 1, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Because people like the gameplay. Dungeons with locks and keys and gear that lets you access previously unreachable areas, etc.


The Legend of Metroid: Future Link


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 2, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have never played that game, but I certainly have heard stories of its infamy.
> 
> 
> 
> The original game had very little story, but, as time has passed, the story has become deeper and more complex, so how else could this franchise be so famous and so beloved?



Agree with Naruto it's the dungeons. Solving them is fun.

It's why therr are more randomizers for Zelda than hack games with story. If a game has more randomizers than fan games or rom hacks with original content then it's not pkayed for story.


----------



## JayK (Aug 2, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> how else could this franchise be so famous and so beloved?


By having the best and most immerse gameplay out of pretty much any video game franchise? Hell there is a reason BotW is often titled the best video game ever created. Nobody would ever name the story as one of the reasons though.

Story wise literally all games are total trash compared to Tolkien's works anyway.


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 2, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Agree with Naruto it's the dungeons. Solving them is fun.
> 
> It's why therr are more randomizers for Zelda than hack games with story. If a game has more randomizers than fan games or rom hacks with original content then it's not pkayed for story.


I wish Nintendo would include an official randomizer. Just take a few precautions so people cant softlock themselves.

Disclaimer: I don't really know what a randomizer is, but it sounds fun


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Aug 2, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Because people like the gameplay. Dungeons with locks and keys and gear that lets you access previously unreachable areas, etc.





JayK said:


> By having the best and most immerse gameplay out of pretty much any video game franchise? Hell there is a reason BotW is often titled the best video game ever created. Nobody would ever name the story as one of the reasons though.



That makes sense, but it does not mean that it has a poor story; compare _LoZ_ with _Mario, Donkey Kong, Kirby,_ or any other of Nintendo's early franchises, and _Zelda_ definitely has the best story of all those franchises.



JayK said:


> Story wise literally all games are total trash compared to Tolkien's works anyway.



If that is the case, how is it that the story has become so deep and complex that Nintendo has been able to publish several books about it? Also, while Tolkien was unquestionably a writer of immense talent, he did spend great amounts of time with exposition that did not directly contribute to the story, which is one of the most frequent criticisms of him that people have.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 3, 2020)

chibbselect said:


> I wish Nintendo would include an official randomizer. Just take a few precautions so people cant softlock themselves.
> 
> Disclaimer: I don't really know what a randomizer is, but it sounds fun



In Zelda it randomizes items, sometimes entrances and dungeons as well. Link to the Past and the Oracle games have really solid ones as does Links Awakening. 

There's a beta one for Minish cap.

There are 3d ones but I've never tried them cause I know the 3D games besides Botw the least.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 3, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That makes sense, but it does not mean that it has a poor story; compare _LoZ_ with _Mario, Donkey Kong, Kirby,_ or any other of Nintendo's early franchises, and _Zelda_ definitely has the best story of all those franchises.
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case, how is it that the story has become so deep and complex that Nintendo has been able to publish several books about it? Also, while Tolkien was unquestionably a writer of immense talent, he did spend great amounts of time with exposition that did not directly contribute to the story, which is one of the most frequent criticisms of him that people have.


Likewise compare Zelda to Xenoblade or something. But yeah for its time at one point Zelda was in held in high regard in its stories for its own genre.

It's less complexity and more that games by design have tons of little tidbits about them. Items, locations, plot details, character art, etc. These books are largely art books with summaries and notes. When you have a series of 15+ games then you have plenty of stuff to talk about.

Complaining about exposition in LotR just shows a lack of understanding of the books.


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Aug 3, 2020)

Naruto said:


> Skip Zelda 2, fam.


No.
AoL is good but not as good as the other titles in the series. Dosen't mean it should be skipped.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have played the original game, _Link's Awakening, Oracle of Ages,_ and _Oracle of Seasons,_ and they all were amazing games. I plan to eventually play _Adventure of Link_ and _A Link to the Past_ at some point, as well. I definitely believe that this is Nintendo's most epic franchise, and it deserves to share the company of _The Lord of the Rings, The Chronicles of Narnia,_ and _A Song of Ice and Fire_ as one of the greatest fantasy series ever written.
> 
> I have not played the newest game (at the time of this post), _Breath of the Wild,_ but the fact that it is the first game since the original to have a direct sequel is very impressive, and means that it must have been a very excellent game. Or have any other games been direct sequels to others? Since I have played only a small number of games in the franchise, I am not certain if any others beyond the first have had direct sequels.



You'll have a field trip with Breath of the wild, literally.


----------



## Naruto (Aug 3, 2020)

Itachi of the Leaf said:


> No.
> AoL is good but not as good as the other titles in the series. Dosen't mean it should be skipped.



I suggest everyone stanning Zelda 2 go and replay it right now.

I'll wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itachi of the Leaf (Aug 3, 2020)

Naruto said:


> I suggest everyone stanning Zelda 2 go and replay it right now.
> 
> I'll wait.


I've completed it two times , it's not hard, it's just annoying.
But it's great for a NES game.

I personally like Zelda 2 (AoL) more than Zelda 1 (LoZ 1986)


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 3, 2020)

AoL is a solid LoZ platformer.

It's a pain in the ass, but it's


Naruto said:


> I suggest everyone stanning Zelda 2 go and replay it right now.
> 
> I'll wait.



This hate is unwarranted


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 4, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> In Zelda it randomizes items, sometimes entrances and dungeons as well. Link to the Past and the Oracle games have really solid ones as does Links Awakening.
> 
> There's a beta one for Minish cap.
> 
> There are 3d ones but I've never tried them cause I know the 3D games besides Botw the least.


That could increase replayability, but it also kinda reminds me unpleasantly of the dungeon builder in the LA remake.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2020)

chibbselect said:


> That could increase replayability, but it also kinda reminds me unpleasantly of the dungeon builder in the LA remake.


Not unpleasant, just lackluster.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 4, 2020)

chibbselect said:


> That could increase replayability, but it also kinda reminds me unpleasantly of the dungeon builder in the LA remake.



It's kinda like lootboxes without having to pay for them.

Then you gotta think about what areas in the world an item gives you access to. It tests your knowledge of the base game.


----------



## JayK (Aug 4, 2020)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> This hate is unwarranted


The game is pretty bullshit a lot of the time not gonna lie...

I can understand anyone ranking it as the worst canon game.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Kinjin (Aug 16, 2020)

Amazon lists Skyward Sword for Switch


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> Amazon lists Skyward Sword for Switch


I wonder how doable that is.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 16, 2020)

Joycons have some pretty hardcore motion controls built in, right? 
Not sure how they'd do handheld play though.


----------



## Kinjin (Aug 16, 2020)

No motion controls would be a whole new game experience.

Give me Ghirahim in HD.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 16, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Joycons have some pretty hardcore motion controls built in, right?
> Not sure how they'd do handheld play though.


I think there's some kind of IR built in, though it uses gyro for motion controls which is an inferior system in terms of accuracy.



Kinjin said:


> No motion controls would be a whole new game experience.
> 
> Give me Ghirahim in HD.


The game is heavily built around them. I'd sooner seem them make an adapter for Wii Motion Plus or something than forego them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 16, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Joycons have some pretty hardcore motion controls built in, right?
> Not sure how they'd do handheld play though.



Not the same kind of tech and it wouldn't work here.

Maybe they'll pack it with a Wiimote for extra laughs. Or completely redesign the combat.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 16, 2020)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Not the same kind of tech and it wouldn't work here.
> 
> Maybe they'll pack it with a Wiimote for extra laughs. Or completely redesign the combat.


I still have my golden Wiimote with Motion Plus built in. That was a great pack in.

I actually got a second one that attaches at the bottom from Red Steel 2 (I wasn't huge on that game though), but I think I gave it away or sold it or something.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 16, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> No motion controls would be a whole new game experience.
> 
> Give me Ghirahim in HD.


[Demonic Licking Intensifies in HD]


----------



## chibbselect (Aug 16, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Joycons have some pretty hardcore motion controls built in, right?
> Not sure how they'd do handheld play though.


I know it's not the same thing, but the Switch port of World Ends With You tried to mimic the DS' touch controls with motion controls, and it didn't work so well.

edit: why do I feel like I've made this exact same post before.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 18, 2020)

If anyone needs lewd Zelda images I got the hookup in the BH. 

Also, Skyward Sword is mostly motion controls, can we please leave that junk for two generations ago?


----------

